# Twinks auf 55



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Also die Überschrift drückts vll. nicht ganz richrtig aus aber ich erklärs mal kurz.

Wenn wir sagen wir mal mit dem nächsten Addon auf Stufe 90 kommen können wird das lvln von Twinks NOCH uninteressanter weil von 1-90 dauerts einfach scheißlange und man kann die Gebiete eh nimmer sehn weil man da schon viel zu lange drin rumgurkt.
Also wäre es doch die Idee wenn man einen Char auf maxlvl hat das man z.B. seinen nächsten Trollpriester auf 55 mit grünem Crapequi im Trollstartgebiet anfängen lässt mit n paar Flugpunkten und man gleich mal Wesis etc. gehn kann zum lvln also praktisch wie beim Todesritter nur ohne geile Storyquestreihe.
Das würde das Twinken viel interessanter machen und das man seinen Char dann nicht spielen kann ist für mich eh seit dem Todesritter eh keinen ausrede mehr weil den kann auch jeder spielen der vorher sich nen Char auf 55 lvln musste (wobei man ja immer noch sagen könnte für Todesritter nur lvl 55 für jede andere Klasse lvl 80/90 je nachdem mit welchem addon das dann anfängt).

MFG
LoD

btw: flames von wegen shice idee könnt ihr euch sparen


----------



## Kawock (8. Juni 2009)

Die Idee ansich würde ich ja befürworten, aber die Levelbereiche von 1-55 sterben dann noch mehr aus!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> Die Idee ansich würde ich ja befürworten, aber die Levelbereiche von 1-55 sterben dann noch mehr aus!


da is eh schon keiner mehr renn mal durchs brachland da gibts nid ma mehr flames im /1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elendi93 (8. Juni 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> Die Idee ansich würde ich ja befürworten, aber die Levelbereiche von 1-55 sterben dann noch mehr aus!



Joa stimmt schon nur werden se das mit level 90 sowieso machen weil da garantiert keiner mehr nen level 1 anfängt außer man hat echt nix zutun aber denkmal viele werden darauf kb haben und so sterben se dann eh aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (8. Juni 2009)

elendi93 schrieb:


> Joa stimmt schon nur werden se das mit level 90 sowieso machen weil da garantiert keiner mehr nen level 1 anfängt außer man hat echt nix zutun aber denkmal viele werden darauf kb haben und so sterben se dann eh aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke nicht, es gibt immer genug Leute die lieber twinken / questen als in Instanzen oder in Raids zu gehen.
Was ist denn dann mit der DM ? *wein*

*schnell auf allen Servern einen Level 1 erstellen*


----------



## Dufurius (8. Juni 2009)

Jo finde die Idee auch ganz gut. Es ist ja auch im Blizzard Forum schon mal so leicht angedeutet worden dass es in ferner Zukunft vielleicht möglich ist seinen Char zu rerollen. D.h. wenn man einen max. lvl Char hat kann man ihn auf lvl 55 zurück setzen und ihn in eine andere Klasse umwandeln. Einfach mal auf MMO-Champion kucken da ist ein Link in den Thread.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juni 2009)

da mir das leveln in der alten welt ganz gut gefällt....wäre ich gegen den start auf st 55


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Jo finde die Idee auch ganz gut. Es ist ja auch im Blizzard Forum schon mal so leicht angedeutet worden dass es in ferner Zukunft vielleicht möglich ist seinen Char zu rerollen. D.h. wenn man einen max. lvl Char hat kann man ihn auf lvl 55 zurück setzen und ihn in eine andere Klasse umwandeln. Einfach mal auf MMO-Champion kucken da ist ein Link in den Thread.


ahh ich mein das bissl anders und zwar das man sich einen NEUEN CHAR auf lvl 55 erstellt.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> da mir das leveln in der alten welt ganz gut gefällt....wäre ich gegen den start auf st 55


ok dann machen wir ne auswahl du KANNST auf 55 oder auf 1 anfangen


----------



## Joergsen (8. Juni 2009)

nee, das brachland würd dann ja wirklich brach liegen.
einfach mehr accountgebundene teile (brust, hände, was auch immer) die nochmal 10%  EP gewähren würden schon reichen.


----------



## Hairman (8. Juni 2009)

Das Ganze gibt es schon und nennt sich Heldenklasse *fg* Weil Heldenklasse heißt nämlich nicht "hey ich bin so stark ich kann es mit 4 Leuten gleichzeitig aufnehmen" sondern "hey ich hab Privilegien, ich darf mit Level 55 in instanziiertem Gebiet starten und mir blaue Ausrüstung leechen die noch 10 weitere Level hält"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein ernsthaft, realisierbar ist das leider nur bei neuen (Helden-)Klassen, weil jede Klasse die auf >1 startet ja mit einer instanziierten Questreihe an die eigenen Fähigkeiten gewöhnt werden soll. Das wäre halt schon massig Aufwand, für jede der 10 Klassen ein instanziiertes Startgebiet zu schaffen.

Außerdem mag ich den Gedanken, dass mein kleiner Menschenhexer noch im Wald von Elwynn anfangen müsste und sich Level für Level hocharbeitet.
Eben weil Blizzard erkannt hat, dass das Leveln von 1-60 mittlerweile so unattraktiv ist, wird doch stetig die Levelkurve neu angepasst, immer neue Methoden (werbt einen Freund) gefunden um schneller zu leveln und insgesamt Elitegegner entfernt um auch alleine schnell weiterzukommen.


----------



## Freakypriest (8. Juni 2009)

von 1-80 geht doch jetzt schon schneller als damals 1-60.....


----------



## kingkryzon (8. Juni 2009)

ich fänd es net so toll aber währ dafür das dks von lvl 1 an hätten starten sollen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

dann machen wirs doch anders

spezielle belohnungen für die dies ab lvl 1 machen

edti: das hinführen auf die klassenfähigkeiten könnte man sich echt sparen, DK kann auch jeder DEPP spielen und da wird nicht großartig an die fähigkeiten herangeführt.

Ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben noch NIE priester gespielt aber gebt mir nen 55er priester den ich auf 80 lvln soll und auf 80 werd ichs trotzdem können da wette ich drauf


----------



## Gnarak (8. Juni 2009)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> ich fänd es net so toll aber währ dafür das dks von lvl 1 an hätten starten sollen ^^




jo 100% /signed


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juni 2009)

Bin dafür, daß man weiterhin bei lvl 1 startet, warum? ....

So lernt man die Welt etwas mehr kennen.
Bei lvl 55 wäre man ja quasi schon gleich in der Scherbenwelt + Nordrend.

Bei so vielen erfolgsgeilen Usern hier (Danke Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), muss man doch eh in die alten Gebiete.
Ebenso ist es das bei den Berufen (Rezepten etc.)

Und es gibt bestimmt noch mehr Gründe, die gegen ein Startlevel 55 sprechen ...


Ich finde es jedenfalls gut so, wie es ist.

edit: Ja DKs von lvl 1 an, das wäre imo der richtige Weg gewesen - sign.


greetz


----------



## Fridl (8. Juni 2009)

warum nicht gleich lvl 80ig 90ig char dann muss du jahr garnicht mehr lvlen .... nur weil man faul ist wird dir blizzard sicher nichts in de a... blasen.

kannst voll vergessen die Idee, sind ja keine helden klassen *wurg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Fridl schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich lvl 80ig 90ig char dann muss du jahr garnicht mehr lvlen .... nur weil man faul ist wird dir blizzard sicher nichts in de a... blasen.
> 
> kannst voll vergessen die Idee, sind ja keine helden klassen *wurg*
> 
> ...


das ganze soll twinken nur attraktiver machen meine güte -.-


----------



## Drakenx (8. Juni 2009)

Twinken attraktiver machen?

Blizz soll sich hüten, alle Klassen ab 55 zu machen. Dann gibts noch mehr Pfeifen auf den Servern, die Ihre Klasse nicht kennen )

Und ausserdem levelt man doch jetzt schon viel zu schnell. Heutzutage ist man doch in kürzester Zeit 55 bzw. 58 und kann in die Scherbenwelt - und von da an geht alles nur noch viel schneller.


----------



## Dpskalle (8. Juni 2009)

einfach die 300% permanent für alle zugänglich machen... ohne einen freund zu werben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freyen (8. Juni 2009)

Ich find die Idee eigentlich ganz gut.

Allerdings muss man wählen können, ob ein neuer Char auf lvl 55 oder lvl 1 startet. Durotar und Immersangwald sind einfach zu schön, als dass man sie total veröden lassen darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(vom Brachland, Hügelland, Arathi, Feralas, etc. ganz zu schweigen ^^")


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Drakenx schrieb:


> Twinken attraktiver machen?
> 
> Blizz soll sich hüten, alle Klassen ab 55 zu machen. Dann gibts noch mehr Pfeifen auf den Servern, die Ihre Klasse nicht kennen )


dann dürften die ganzen DKs ihre klasse auch nicht kennen weil die ja auch auf 55 anfangen das ist echt kein grund mehr vergiss es.

ich hab noch niepriester gespielt aber lass mich einen von 55 auf 80 spielen dann kann ich auch heilen wie einer der von 1 an gelvlt hat

edit: oder schaden machen oder supporten


----------



## Thewizard76 (8. Juni 2009)

Ich schliesse mich einem meiner Vorposter mal an und sage einfach
mehr account gebundene Sachen die mehr Ep´s beim leveln geben.
Dann fängt man vorne an und ist schneller oben.
Ich merke es bei den Schultern die ich Trage da geht das twinken viel schneller das hat was.
Nach 2* 80
        1* 72
        1*62
und noch ein paar im 40er Bereich hat man irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf ewiges Questen.


----------



## Eltin (8. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe gerade 1-67 3 Tage played gebraucht. Wem das zuviel ist der sollte Tetris spielen. Wer seinen x-ten Twink hochspielt kennt alles, wer komplett neu anfängt braucht die Erfahrung. Das Leveln ist schon erheblich einfacher geworden und ich finde genau richtig!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

ich sag ja nicht von anfang an also ohne irgend nen anderen char mit lvl 55 anfangen sondern erst wenn man eh schon nen 80er oder besser 90er (also mit dem nächsten addon) hat und DANN kann man sagen ok mein nächster trollpriester soll nicht mit 1 anfangen sonder lieber mit 55 in orgrimma und von da aus gleich in die wesis


----------



## Bobby Ross (8. Juni 2009)

Naja ich find die Idee "so lala" dafür spricht zwar , dass man viel Zeit spart ( 4 - 7 Tage ingame spielzeit je nach können / kennen der Klasse ) und viele Gebiete schon ausgestorben sind ( Desolace , Eshenvale etc) ...

das große ABER ist aber ( muhaha was für ein satz) , dass jeder "Gimp" sich nun die Klasse spieln kann, da ihm die Klasse erst zu unattraktiv war/ist.
Die Folge: Viele Spieler die ihre Klasse nicht / wenig beherrschen ...

also wenn diese sache jemals kommen sollte, dann muss Blizzard sehr, sehr viel Arbeit machen, die Spieler an die Klasse heranzuführen , was bei 10 Klassen ( die schon 4 Jahre auch problemlos klappen) viel Arbeit ist , von daher finde ich , dass Blizzard diese Idee nicht durchsetzen wird ...


----------



## Nataku (8. Juni 2009)

Hm, halte die Idee auch nicht für sonderlich gut.

Erstens sterben wie schon angesprochen die ganzen Gebiete unter 55 dann aus (nein, sie sind jetzt noch nicht tot, da ist noch einiges los). Vor allem da man jetzt schneller levelt als je zuvor, wenn du dich richtig reinhängst, brauchst du nur sehr wenig Zeit, bis du 55 bist. Und ich weiß ja nicht, aber beim Twinken kommts mir aufs twinken/leveln an, und nicht darauf, den Char so schnell wie möglich auf Maxlvl zu haben, sonst steh ich ja vor dem gleichen Problem wie zuvor.

Zweitens, wie hätte man den DK denn auf Lvl 1 starten lassen können bitte? Der hat auf Lvl 55 erst 5 Fähigkeiten, soll der etwa auf eins eine einzige bekommen und dann alle 10 Lvl erst eine neue dazu, oder wie stellt ihr euch das vor? Klingt ziemlich langweilig.
mfg


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2009)

> btw: flames von wegen shice idee könnt ihr euch sparen


Ich spare es mir mal... 

---

Ich könnte schon brechen das der DK auf 55 (bzw.58) anfängt... nein das finde ich nicht gut. Wer eine andere Klasse auf Maxlevel haben möchte muss sich halt nochmal nach Kalimdor oder die östlichen Königreiche begeben.

Ich twinke gerade im Brachland rum und dort ists absolut kein Schwein zu sehen... ausser ab und an Allies die das Wegekreuz belagern. Das ist echt traurig und frustrierend. Noch schlimmer allerdings sind die ganzen toten Instanzen. Gruppe? Fehlanzeige! Man ist jetzt schon fast gezwungen sich ziehen zu lassen... *mecker - snief - flame*


----------



## Slavery (8. Juni 2009)

Bin gegen nen Start mit 55. 
Grad weil es so schön ruhig ist in den "alten" Gebieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schön entspannt leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juni 2009)

Ich denke es wäre am sinnvollsten und es wird auch so kommen, dass es mehr Accountgebundene Ausrüstung geben wird, die mehr EPs verleihen. Zusätzlich könnt ich mir gut vorstellen, dass sogar im Lowlevelbereich nochmal die Anzahl der benötigten EPs für ein Lv-up reduziert werden. 

Aber die "alten" Klassen auf nem höheren Level anfangen zu lassen würde mehr Aufwand benötigen als wir davon nutzen hätten! Die Zeit würde von anderen Neuerungen abgezogen werden und das für Klassen, die wahrscheinlich die Mehrzahl schon hochgezogen hat.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2009)

Wie wärs wenn man sich Freelevel (für den Twink)gegen Marken kaufen könnte? 
Pro Level 10 Marken oder so. Als Anreiz für die die schon alles haben.
(und jemand der es sich leisten kann für Marken Level zu kaufen, spielt lange genug WoW um auch einen anderem Char zu beherrschen ohne ihn vom Urschleim an zu spielen.)

Grundequipp läßt sich ja schnell im AH zu kaufen.


----------



## Skusselbutt (8. Juni 2009)

erstmal abwarten ob überhaupt noch 90 kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ja: 

ab 55 anfangen wer will, wer nicht will kann mit 1 anfangen, wäre nicht schlecht. Mein einziger Char unter 60 ist ein kleiner Priester, den würd ich glatt direkt mit 55 starten, ich kann die alte Welt nicht mehr sehen (und Scherbenwelt eigentlich auch nicht mehr -.- )


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn man sich Freelevel (für den Twink)gegen Marken kaufen könnte?
> Pro Level 10 Marken oder so. Als Anreiz für die die schon alles haben.
> (und jemand der es sich leisten kann für Marken Level zu kaufen, spielt lange genug WoW um auch einen anderem Char zu beherrschen ohne ihn vom Urschleim an zu spielen.)
> 
> Grund Equipp läßt sich ja schnell im AH zu kaufen.


hmm schöne idee gefällt mir gut

aber eher 10 marken sidn 5 lvl oder so


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (8. Juni 2009)

Im Prinzip finde ich die Idee mit dem lvl55 Start für twinks nicht schlecht, vll sollte man dafür aber Gold Zahlen müssen ... 
Oder pro max lvl char verdoppeln sich xp und Ruf fürs questen und für mobkills bei twinks ab lvl1

Alles freiwillig natürlich ... Denke aber das viele Leute leveln genau so hassen wie ich -.-


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich spare es mir mal...
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Schön wie du dir selber widersprichst.
Genau es dem von dem beschrieben Grund haben viele alte Hasen keine Lust zu twinken.

Und diese ewige.." dann kann man seinen Char nich spielen" Geflenne.
Wer ein oder zwei 80er hat sollte das Grundprinzip des Spieles verstanden haben (oder er lernts eh nie) und die Feinheiten des Chars lernt man auch von 55 bis 80, zumal man viele wichtige Fähigkeiten vorher ohnehin noch gar nicht hat.


----------



## Hairman (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann dürften die ganzen DKs ihre klasse auch nicht kennen weil die ja auch auf 55 anfangen



q.e.d


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> q.e.d


was heißt q.e.d. bitte?


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm schöne idee gefällt mir gut
> 
> aber eher 10 marken sidn 5 lvl oder so



Naja die Balance müsste man überdenken, aber prinzipiell könnte so jeder selber entscheiden, wo er loslegen will. (Sollte natürlich nicht bis 80 gehen sondern bis zum nem Höchstwert z.B. 55 oder so)


edit
@ Lord

Quod erat demonstrandum  = was zu beweisen war.
Wird gerne von Matheeggheads unter bewiesene Formeln geschrieben


----------



## ofnadown (8. Juni 2009)

wer zu classic zeiten von 1-60 gelevelt hatte, weiß wie scheiß lange das gedauert hat. heute von 1-80 ist das ein klacks dagegen. also soll blzzard das so lassen.


----------



## Su-Si (8. Juni 2009)

Ich bin ebenfalls gegen einen Start von Lev 55 (50, was auch immer) aus bereits genannten Gründen.

Die alte Welt würde weiter aussterben, für die Inis würeden noch weniger Gruppen gefunden, als es mittlerweile eh der Fall ist.

Dazu könnte man mit einem schnelleren Leveln (Monster geben mehr EP bzw. man braucht weniger EP fürs Level-Up) das Problem ebenso lösen, ohne 2 Kontinente obsolet werden zu lassen.

Wer sich fürs Leveln einer neuen Klasse keine Woche Zeit nehmen möchte, hat in meinen Augen (ebenfalls 10 Chars) ein grundsätzliches Problem. Ich habe es in einem ähnlichen Thread schon mal geschrieben: Wow ist ein Aufbauspiel, d.h. man spielt es, um immer besser zu werden. Warum das erst ab Level 80 so sein soll, weiss ich nicht. Der Weg sollte nun mal das Ziel sein, auch wenn für einige nur das Erreichen des Maximalen zählt und alles darunter "nervt". 

Ihr kennt jede q und jede Ecke beim Leveln? Dann habt ihr wohl (der Einfachheit halber) immer den gleichen Weg gewählt (ich für meinen Teil habe gemerkt, dass ich automatisch eine gewisse "Route" abklappere). Es gibt aber genug Startgebiete (Exodar, Immersangwald, Dun Morogh, Wald von Elwynn nur für Allianzler jetzt), die man auch als Fremdrasse durchquesten kann, wenn man dringend was Neues sehen will. 

Es ist halt wieder das Grundproblem: Für Viele zählt nur Level 80. Ich bin zum Glück anders und kann auch Spaß mit meinem 33er Priester haben. Da hat man viel mehr vom Spiel, vor allem wenn man sich nicht ärgert, weil es bis Level 80 noch soooo weit hin ist (böses Blizzard, sollten alle gleich bei Lev 80 starten lassen). Natürlich braucht man dafür ein wenig Geduld...


----------



## mommel (8. Juni 2009)

ich frage mich nur wozu?


----------



## Latharíl (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann dürften die ganzen DKs ihre klasse auch nicht kennen weil die ja auch auf 55 anfangen das ist echt kein grund mehr vergiss es.
> 
> ich hab noch niepriester gespielt aber lass mich einen von 55 auf 80 spielen dann kann ich auch heilen wie einer der von 1 an gelvlt hat
> 
> edit: oder schaden machen oder supporten




das glaubste doch wohl selbst net ^^

wie viele dks haben auf 80 IMMER NOCH probleme ihr todesritterchen richtig zu spielen oder wie viele leute haben, wenn sie werbt einen freund geworben haben, auf 80 immer noch net richtig spielen..ich kenn nen priester, der hat seinen auf 80 gebracht und kann trotzdem nicht heilen oder schaden machen ^^

hier groß rumzuposen kann jeder, aber wies letzten endes aussieht ^^ das is was anderes

ich bin gegen twinks ab lvl 55, so lernt man seinen char doch gar net zu schätzen un zu spielen...schwachsinn ^^


----------



## ofnadown (8. Juni 2009)

ich kenn einen dudu, full epic behangen, der weiß nicht das er mit gestaltswandeln z.b- aus einem schaf usw kommt, sagt ja alles dazu zum kennen seines chars


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Schön wie du dir selber widersprichst.
> Genau es dem von dem beschrieben Grund haben viele alte Hasen keine Lust zu twinken.


Wo widerspreche ich mir selbst Ohrensammler? 

Jetzt ist es schon traurig wie wenig los ist... wenn das Twinken nun auch noch ab 55 möglich wäre, wäre es wohl das absolute Ende der alten Startgebiete und ich würde wohl zu den wenigen "alten Hasen" gehören die gerne Twinks auf 1 beginnen, aber bis Lvl 55 komplett alleine rumlaufen wäre dann doch ein wenig zu hart. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

EDIT: Das mit dem Klassenverstândinis ist totaler Quatsch... da gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

ofnadown schrieb:


> ich kenn einen dudu, full epic behangen, der weiß nicht das er mit gestaltswandeln z.b- aus einem schaf usw kommt, sagt ja alles dazu zum kennen seines chars


hmm ok sowas is tragisch und auch äußersts dumm aber ich meine wenn man sich mal WIRKLCIH mit seiner klasse auseinandersetzt vll auch mal n paar guides liest hier im priesterforum rumhängt fragen stellt und sich mal mit seinen neuen priesterkollegen auseinandersetzt dann kann man die klasse spielen.

Viele hängen immer noch an dem gedanken das NUR wenn man mit Classic angefangen hat seine klasse spielen kann aber das ist doch auch schwachsinn


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ich bin gegen twinks ab lvl 55, so lernt man seinen char doch gar net zu schätzen un zu spielen...schwachsinn ^^



Diese Behauptung ist Quatsch.

Nimm doch zum Beispiel einen Kriegertank.

Erkläre mir nun bitte was ich den so Tolles als Tank lerne bis Level 50??
Genau...nichts

Jemand der einen Krieger auf 50 gelevelt hat, weis über das tanken NIX!
(Außer hat hat sich drum gekümmert und tatsächlich nach 10 Jahren suche ne echte Gruppe für ne Low Innie gefunden, aber wer macht das schon?)

Und ähnlich geht es auch mit anderen Klassen. Ganz viele wichtige Fähigkeiten vom Lehrer oder aus dem Talentbaum hab ich mit 50 noch gar nicht. Wie will ich da denn beim verkloppen von Non Elite Questmobs was über meine Klasse lernen??

Denkt doch mal nach.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es schon traurig wie wenig los ist... wenn das Twinken nun auch noch ab 55 möglich wäre, wäre es wohl das absolute Ende der alten Startgebiete und ich würde wohl zu den wenigen "alten Hasen" gehören die gerne Twinks auf 1 beginnen, aber bis Lvl 55 komplett alleine rumlaufen wäre dann doch ein wenig zu hart. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


aber es wird immer ncoh andere geben die AUCH gerne auf 1 anfangen also tut ihr euch in gruppen zusammen und lvlt gemeinsam und tada da haste dein gruppenspiel dann wirbst du noch nen freund und wieder einer mehr und die die das eher anödet die sollen doch auf 55 anfangen dann kannst du sie später flamen das se ihre klasse nicht spielenkönnen


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wo widerspreche ich mir selbst Ohrensammler?
> 
> Jetzt ist es schon traurig wie wenig los ist... wenn das Twinken nun auch noch ab 55 möglich wäre, wäre es wohl das absolute Ende der alten Startgebiete und ich würde wohl zu den wenigen "alten Hasen" gehören die gerne Twinks auf 1 beginnen, aber bis Lvl 55 komplett alleine rumlaufen wäre dann doch ein wenig zu hart. Oder sehe ich das falsch?




Ich twinke auch grade (Dudu auf 30. Ein Mount, ein Königreich für ein Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und weniger als jetzt kann gar nimmer los sein, also was solls.

Und die Leute die gerne Twinken können das ja weiter machen


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber es wird immer ncoh andere geben die AUCH gerne auf 1 anfangen also tut ihr euch in gruppen zusammen und lvlt gemeinsam und tada da haste dein gruppenspiel dann wirbst du noch nen freund und wieder einer mehr und die die das eher anödet die sollen doch auf 55 anfangen dann kannst du sie später flamen das se ihre klasse nicht spielenkönnen


Also erstens flame ich niemanden wegen seiner Spielweise an, ist mir völlig schnuppe wer seine Klasse nicht richtig spielen kann oder einfach nur tägliche Quests etc. pp. macht. Raids sind eh intern und da bringt jeder Klassenverständnis mit. Für non-Hero oder Hero-Instanzen braucht man seine Klasse auch nicht wirklich verstehen... man schafft sie trotzdem bequem.

Aber um beim Topic zu bleiben... deine Meinung steht dir ja zu, das verurteile ich garnicht. Du fragst was ich von einem eventuellem Start ab Lvl 55 halte und ich sage dir, ich halte nichts davon. 

Ich möchte keinen Freund anwerben sondern zwischendurch ein ganz normalen Lvl-1-Charakter starten und mit dem ganz normal durchquesten und ab und an für eine Gruppen- oder Elitequest eine Gruppe aufmachen können. Knappe Channel-1-Anfragen stellen und 10 Minuten später losziehen können, eben so wie es früher einmal war. Da sehe ich einen 55er-Start eher negativ, auch wenn sich das Problem des Aussterbens mit oder ohne dieser Option nicht ändert.

Nein, da sollte man andere Boni einfügen um das 1er-Twinken wieder interessanter zu machen... Marken für jeden LvlUp oder was weiss ich. Dein Vorschlag hingegen macht das Twinken nicht interessanter, sondern zerhackt es im gleichen Sinne wie die Storyline.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nein, da sollte man andere Boni einfügen um das 1er-Twinken wieder interessanter zu machen... Marken für jeden LvlUp oder was weiss ich.



Oder einen Titel!

So heiß wie die Leute auf Titel sind....

Z.B.: "Der Gelevelte" oder " Der Geduldige" oder "Dermalganzkleinwar"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

@ potpotom das sind mal schöne antworten so lass ich mir gerne widersprechen :>

naja ok aber wie gesagt es ist eh schon so wenig los das weniger nicht mehr geht ich bin vor kurzem mal wegen den erkundungserfolgen durch sumpfland etc gelaufen und hab mal /who Sumpfland eingegeben ich hatte 3 leute angezeigt von denen 1ner 1 war 1ner ein 70er der wohl den 15er gezogen hat also bitte

und im ödland, theramore etc. siehts nich anders aus am meisten ist in den startgebieten los aber in den gebieten danach trennt es sich immer weiter schlingendorntal is dann wieder so ein sammelpunkt und dann trennt sichs wieder bis scherbenwelt

edit @ Ohrensammler: klar titel die will eh jeder haben dafür würden manche auch morden (also illidan stirbt täglich bei mir XD)


----------



## Blackrock - GoMezZz (8. Juni 2009)

> We've seen requests to add a /level or similar feature before. I can tell you, this is not something we have plans to implement currently, or in the near future. We believe that there is still value and entertainment to be had in the various Terrestrial Azerothian zones.



Quelle: http://blue.mmo-champion.com/1/17619783268...tart-at-55.html

Diskutiert nicht über etwas, was nicht kommen wird ;-)

GoMezZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Blackrock schrieb:


> Quelle: http://blue.mmo-champion.com/1/17619783268...tart-at-55.html
> 
> Diskutiert nicht über etwas, was nicht kommen wird ;-)
> 
> ...


dann dürten wir über so viele andere dinge auch nicht diskutieren also schweig bitte -.-


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2009)

Blackrock schrieb:


> Quelle: http://blue.mmo-champion.com/1/17619783268...tart-at-55.html
> 
> Diskutiert nicht über etwas, was nicht kommen wird ;-)
> 
> ...



Ach was, man muss sie nur weich kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secondsight (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Also die Überschrift drückts vll. nicht ganz richrtig aus aber ich erklärs mal kurz.
> 
> Wenn wir sagen wir mal mit dem nächsten Addon auf Stufe 90 kommen können wird das lvln von Twinks NOCH uninteressanter weil von 1-90 dauerts einfach scheißlange und man kann die Gebiete eh nimmer sehn weil man da schon viel zu lange drin rumgurkt.
> Also wäre es doch die Idee wenn man einen Char auf maxlvl hat das man z.B. seinen nächsten Trollpriester auf 55 mit grünem Crapequi im Trollstartgebiet anfängen lässt mit n paar Flugpunkten und man gleich mal Wesis etc. gehn kann zum lvln also praktisch wie beim Todesritter nur ohne geile Storyquestreihe.
> ...




Ich halte das für nicht gut wenn jetzt alles auf 55 Startet. Der DK beginnt auf dieser Stufe da es eine Heldenklasse ist und hat deswegen eine Art Sonderstellung.
Die momentane LvL Geschwindigkeit ist schon momentan zu hoch, schaut euch mal an wie schnell man auf lvl 60 ist und dann der Sprung auf 70. 2-3 Wochen reichen aus um auf 70 zu Spielen ohne dabei non Stop zu zocken. Und selbst das ist zu schnell! Die lvl Phase ist nicht nur dazu da Spielzeit Tot zu schlagen sondern auch um den Charakter Spielen zu lernen und auf Situationen richtig zu reagieren. Darüber hinaus würde dann Plötzlich jeder jede Klasse spielen da es einfach keinen Aufwand macht. 
Insofern halte ich diese Idee nicht für gut, allerdings könnte eine minimale EP verkürzung beim Erscheinen eines weiteren Addons nützlich sein. 

Genießt lieber die Zeit von 1-60 sie ist die beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Second


----------



## Schlamm (8. Juni 2009)

Klar sieht es nicht soo rosig aus in der alten Welt, allerdings ist es auch nicht so, dass man mutterseelen allein im Brachland rumläuft. Klar Silithus oder so sind sehr leer, aber trotzdem kriegt man Gruppen für Inis zusammen mit viel Beharglichkeit.

Twinks ab 55 würde der alten Welt endgültig den Rest geben. 

Außerdem muss gesagt werden, dass die Q in der alten Welt zwar nicht neu, jedoch immernoch sehr spielenswert sind.


----------



## Elda (8. Juni 2009)

Das wär nice für Twinker aber was ist mit neuanfängern und dann ganzen Istanzen/Gebieten alles wird dadurch wertlos.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juni 2009)

Secondsight schrieb:


> Und selbst das ist zu schnell! Die lvl Phase ist nicht nur dazu da Spielzeit Tot zu schlagen sondern auch um den Charakter Spielen zu lernen und auf Situationen richtig zu reagieren.



Ist das noch so? Ich beobachte in letzter Zeit immer mehr 80er die ihre "Rota" fahren und ende! Ich will nicht wissen wieviele "Neulinge" ihren Charakter garnicht mehr kennen!

Blizzard hat ja gesagt: Nicht der Charakter sondern der Spieler soll überzeugen!

Wenn sie so weitermachen läuft das auf den 4 Tasten spieler hinaus:

1. Schützen 2. Schaden machen 3. Flächenschaden machen 4.Heilen und im Raid gibts die Fünte Taste: Rezzen! oO

Unter dem Gesichtspunkt könnte man auch gleich alle Chars auf 80 starten lassen. Denn viele lernen immer weniger über die eigene Klasse, Zugangsvoraussetzungen sind gleich null also wundern wir uns nicht, wenn demnächst dann 80er mit weißem oder grauen Equip sich für Raids anmelden, der Schami gefragt wird "Bist du Tank?" (mir erst kürzlich passiert....). Oder ein Kriegertank mit ner Zweihandwaffe und Pvp-Equip tanken will.

Nein es ist nicht nur die Zeit die man im Spiel verbringt, es ist auch die Zeit wo man sich Gedanken macht und sich mit anderen Spielern austauscht bis 80!

Dieses "Speedleveln" geht immer mehr nach hinten los. Denn auch die Neulinge werden zwangsläufig schneller leveln dürften weil sie eben eh keinen mehr auf dem selben Level finden!


----------



## Xartanus-Ulduar (8. Juni 2009)

Ich denke Blizzard sollte einfach, den level Fortschritt bis Lev 70 nochmals erhöhen. Im unteren Levelbereich würde ich sogar drastisch weniger EP vorschlagen.

So sterben die Länder nicht aus, man muss niocht ewig in den alten Ländern rumlaufen und alle sind zufrieden.



Grüße

Xartanus


----------



## PTY (8. Juni 2009)

Und was machen dann die, die Spaß am Leveln haben? Die können dann ganz mit WoW aufhören, oder wie? Es tut mir ja leid, euer Weltbild zu zerstören, aber es gibt tatsächlich noch Spieler, die nicht nur mit Ihrem T8,5 in Dalaran zum protzen rumstehen wollen, sondern einfach nur Spaß am Leveln haben. Und gerade die ersten Level sind richtig interessant, weil man dort erst seine Charakterfahigkeiten aufbaut und nicht gleich mit 55 Knöpfen zugespamt wird.

Vor allem verstehe ich den Sinn nicht, einen Char NICHT bei Level 1 anfangen zu lassen. Das hat mich schon beim Todesritter gestört, auch wenn die Storyline ganz gut gemacht ist. Wofür gibt es denn dann überhaupt die Level unter 55? Wenn Blizzard mit dem nächsten Addon eine neue Klasse (oder Rasse) einführen sollte, dann bitte auch mit der Möglichkeit, diese mit Level 1 beginnen zu können. Am besten mit einem eigenen Kontinent, der von Level 1 bis 60 und von Level 80 bis 90 völlig neue Gebiete bietet.

Auch wenn du hier nur das Twinken allgemein ansprichst, so sollte doch eigentlich jede Klasse am Anfang anfangen und nicht mittendrin. Gerade beim Twinken hat es zumindest mir richtig Spaß gemacht, ganz von vorne anzufangen. Wenn ich nur einen Char auf 80 hochleveln brauche, um dann sämtliche anderen Chars auf 55 beginnen zu können, verpasse ich doch mehr als die Hälfte der klassenspezifieschen Lernkurve.

Mein Fazit: dumme Idee! Den Levelfortschritt dann etwas beschleunigen wäre da die bessere Lösung (sprich: mehr EPs pro Mob und Quest).


----------



## Morphes (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Also die Überschrift drückts vll. nicht ganz richrtig aus aber ich erklärs mal kurz.
> 
> Wenn wir sagen wir mal mit dem nächsten Addon auf Stufe 90 kommen können wird das lvln von Twinks NOCH uninteressanter weil von 1-90 dauerts einfach scheißlange und man kann die Gebiete eh nimmer sehn weil man da schon viel zu lange drin rumgurkt.
> Also wäre es doch die Idee wenn man einen Char auf maxlvl hat das man z.B. seinen nächsten Trollpriester auf 55 mit grünem Crapequi im Trollstartgebiet anfängen lässt mit n paar Flugpunkten und man gleich mal Wesis etc. gehn kann zum lvln also praktisch wie beim Todesritter nur ohne geile Storyquestreihe.
> ...



Ich bin koplett dagegen!!
Es ist nun mal ein Level/Sammel/ Kill dies/ tu das Spiel.  Das gehört dazu! Genauso alle anderen Möglichkeiten, die sich erst mich 80/90 ergeben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nein es ist nicht nur die Zeit die man im Spiel verbringt, es ist auch die Zeit wo man sich Gedanken macht und sich mit anderen Spielern austauscht bis 80!



Ich denke es gibt zwei Sorten von Spieler.
Die einen interessieren sich für das Spiel und den Char und die anderen eben weniger.

Die dies nicht interessiert, die leveln sich konsequenterweise auch ohne viel Austausch von 1 bis 80 hoch (Zieh mich doch einer mal..=
und die die sich interessieren haben von level 50 oder 55 immer noch mehr als genug Zeit bis 80.

Weiter oben hat jemand geschrieben er kennt einen Druiden der mit 80 nichts von Gestalwandeln wusste.
Das ist das beste Beispiel.
Da es kein DK war muss er den Char ja von 1 an gelevelt haben.
Ahnung hat er trotzdem keine.
Wichtig ist also nicht der Startlevel sondern das Interesse für das was man da macht, und das kann man nicht erzwingen.


----------



## Kasching (8. Juni 2009)

ich finde wer zu faul ist, seine klasse von 1-90 ( im Moment halt 80 und viele heulen rum ) hochzuspielen, der hat es echt nicht verdient diese zu spielen. Dann werden die ganzen Klassen die nicht gerne hochgespielt werden auf lvl 55 beim start gesetzt, bekommen eine einführungsquestreihe, die sie auf 58 bringt und man kann die alte Welt gleich löschen. 
Man, viele Leute haben sich die Mühe gemacht ihre Chars überhaupt erst auf 55 zu zocken und alle heulen wieder rum, das es ihnen zu lange dauert. Dabei hat Blizzard schon die EP-Rate erhöht. Also für mich : Sch.rechkiche Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer unbedingt einen, in diesem Fall Priester, spielen will, soll sich einen Hochleveln und nicht solange warten bis sie die Level bis zur Scherbenwelt in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen.


----------



## Reo_MC (8. Juni 2009)

Joergsen schrieb:


> nee, das brachland würd dann ja wirklich brach liegen.
> einfach mehr accountgebundene teile (brust, hände, was auch immer) die nochmal 10%  EP gewähren würden schon reichen.



Jo 10 Accountgebundene Teile mit 10% xp und dann noch werben lassen *grins*


----------



## Morphes (8. Juni 2009)

PS: Ich level gerade einen Druiden - bisher Level 57 dauer ca. 1,5 Monate (hatte meine Prüfungen dazwischen -.-)
Man kann mir nicht erzählen, dass das zu lange dauert! Ich bin bei der Holzschlundfeste auf Ehrfürchtig und habe weder +10% Schultern noch einen Main auf dem Server (naja der Druide ist Main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist Gut so wie es ist! Mit einer neuen Levelgrenze von 90 werden auch mit sicherheit die benötigten EP von 70-80 wieder verringert

Grüße


----------



## abe15 (8. Juni 2009)

Mir würde es gefallen. Ich habe jetzt meinen ersten Twink (einen Krieger) auf 80 gezogen und jetzt hab ich lust auf einen Healschami, aber verdammt, da sind ja noch die dämlichen Gebiete die ich zumindest bis Lvl 35 schon 4-5mal gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde allgemein das Classic questen nicht so gut... Von daher, auf 55 einsteigen, bisschen Brd oder Strath gehen und dann mit den ganzen Funqs in den Outlands anfangen, man das wäre was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Idee!


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (8. Juni 2009)

/dagegen
Aber sowas von. Ich bin Twinker aus Leidenschaft. Wenn man Charaktere ab 55 erstellen kann, sehe ich keinen Sinn mehr von 1 anfzufangen und zocke dann was anderes.

P.S. Ich level gerade 3 Chars auf 70 (Pala, Druide und DK). Sobald ein neues AddOn in Aussicht ist, wird bestimmt 70-80 auch schneller gehen.


----------



## Braveron (8. Juni 2009)

Um mich mal kurz zu fassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte das nächste Add-On erscheinen, werden die EPs die gesammelt werden müssen, um auf 60,70 bzw. 80 zu kommen wieder heruntergesetzt und nur bis 90 muss voll durchgezogen werden.

Letzten Endes wird es so sein, dass es von 1-90 dann so lange dauert, wie von 1-60 zu Classic-Zeiten. Somit wird wenigsten garantiert, dass die Spieler ihre Klasse lernen. Die Helden-Klasse DK kann man einfach nicht mit den Classic-Klassen vergleichen. 

Und ganz ehrlich mal: Ich twinke mir gerade einen Pala hoch, der mit accountgebundenen Items ausgestattet wurde. Ich war so fix auf 40, dass es wirklich kein Aufwand mehr ist mal schnell was von der alten Welt zu sehen...

Gruß
Brave


----------



## kurnthewar (8. Juni 2009)

hab nu 10 tage von 1 bis 70 mit einen priest gebraucht und denke das ist voll in order. wenns nen level 90 geben sollte müsten halt noch anpassungen gemacht werden.


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Freelevel? Das hier ist doch kein Spiel, das ist Warcraft! Das ist KRIEG!
Aber ernsthaft, ich finde die Idee ist nicht nur gut sondern auch überfällig und was die Gegenargumente angeht:

Gebiete sterben aus - Das ist Unsinn wer von Level 1 anfangen will würde es ja weiterhin können, und die die es nicht wollen sind die, die sich jetzt ohnehin ziehen lassen, man sollte also keinen Unterschied was Gruppen für Quests und Instanzen angeht merken.
Klasse nicht spielen können - Wir reden hier von World of Warcraft, nicht von gehobener Astrophysik, wer beim spielen von Level 55 bis Level 80 (90) oder auch nur von Level 55 bis Level 60 nicht versteht wie seine Klasse funktioniert der wird es auch von Level 1 bis Level 100 nicht verstehen.

Und denen die meinen dass Leveln nicht lange dauert, den soll gesagt sein das es 1. Nicht darum geht wie lange es dauert sondern dass manche einfach keine Lust haben den selben LowLevel Content für jeden Twink immer wieder durchzukauen und 2. Nicht jeder gleichviel Freizeit hat.


----------



## jemiel (8. Juni 2009)

Im Grunde gute Idee, man sollte aber vorweisen müssen, dass man mindestens 1 Charakter auf welchem Server auch immer auf Höchtstufe hat, und man sollte auch auf level 1 anfangen können, manchen Leuten macht dieses ja Spaß.
Ich glaube aber, dass es technisch schwer zu realisieren sein würde, aber vielleicht geht es technisch auch ganz einfach, ich kann es mir nur nicht vorstellen;-)

mfg jemiel


----------



## kurnthewar (8. Juni 2009)

> Und denen die meinen dass Leveln nicht lange dauert, den soll gesagt sein das es 1. Nicht darum geht wie lange es dauert sondern dass manche einfach keine Lust haben den selben LowLevel Content für jeden Twink immer wieder durchzukauen und 2. Nicht jeder gleichviel Freizeit hat.



wer braucht mehr chars wenn man eh keine zeit dafür hat ?


----------



## Shadowdragen (8. Juni 2009)

Find die idee super hab nehmlich mittlerweile echt kein bock mehr auf die alte welt hab schon 4 char auf 80 und noch mal die kannsen Quest NEIN danke muss echt nicht mehr sein


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> wer braucht mehr chars wenn man eh keine zeit dafür hat ?



Oha, da hast du mich aber geschickt mit meinen eigenen Waffen geschlagen.
Aber für den Fall dass du mich tatsächlich nicht verstanden hast: Manche Leute haben nicht SOVIEL Freizeit wie andere.


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2009)

Komisch, ich habe eine 45 bis 50-Stunden-Bürowoche und neben Frau und Kind auch noch andere Freizeitaktivitäten. Dennoch 4 Chars auf Stufe 80 und etliche Twinks. Was hab ich nur falsch gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ofnadown (8. Juni 2009)

das leveln geht heute so leicht. denk mal noch an classic zeiten z.b  silithus, wo die ganzen schwäre alles noch elite warn. wo iost das denn alles .genau hat blizzard alles weggepatcht, um das leveln noch schneller zu machen. also meine meinung ist nicht mit lv 55 anfange. sollse so lassen wie ist.


----------



## StormofDoom (8. Juni 2009)

Und wenn sie neue Low-Level Bereiche hinzufügen? Vielleicht (falls das wirklich kommen sollte laut der ominösen 'liste') das Plant-Addon, wo man dann in bereits bekannten Bereichen in eine neue Ebene kommt, die die Gegner und Quests ändert.


----------



## Strickjacke (8. Juni 2009)

Ich bin klar dagegen dass man einen Twink auf höherem lvl erstellen kann.

Die Zeit die viele Twinker fürs Lvln erübrigt haben, fehlt auch den meisten dann beim Main.
Wir bekommen auch nicht nachträglich Equip, Ruf, Mounts, Pets, Erfolge etc. die uns durch unser Twink Lvln am Main dadurch fehlen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es schon genug, dass man ohnehin schneller Lvln kann. (Viele spielenn ohnehin noch nicht so lange, dass sie dies wüßten).
Wenn ich auf meine ersten paar Chars zurück denke die ich im "slow mode" hochgequestet habe, ist Blizz da den Lvl faulen schon ziemlich entgegen gekommen.
Und es gibt auch noch die "schneller lvl" Accountgebunden Items (Schultern).
Mounts gibt es schon ab 30 ! für eine lächerliche Summe, früher hat das erste Mount um die 100 g gekostet, die Epic Mount Quests für Pala und Hm sind auch nicht mehr von Nöten.

Bei Played Tagen bis lvl 70 von gemütlichen 6-8 Tagen (144 Std. - 192 Std.) braucht sich eigentlich niemand beschweren.

Würde dann so wie beim DK kommen... viele, viele Spieler die ihre Klasse nicht kennen, nicht beherrschen.
Und ihr würdet wieder jammern, weil die Twinks nicht Epic equipped sind,....

Mir stinkt es viel mehr dass man den Zul Aman Bären und  den Schwarzen Protodrachen, den Verseuchten Protodrachen nicht mehr bekommen kann.
Dass auch der Rostige und der Eisenbeschlagene Protodrache mit Patch 3.2 ebenfalls aus den Belohnungen für die Erfolge
 „Heroisch: Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Ulduar“ und „Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Ulduar“ gestrichen werden.  
Soweit sind viele mit den Mains noch nicht ob Twinker oder Casuals!
Ich finde dass ALLE ITEMS, Belohnungen etc. für Jederman, jederzeit auch im Nachhinein erreichbar sein sollten (ausser Eventbezogene Dinge).
Das stört mich viel mehr als die Paar Stunden durch Classic zu laufen.

Es gibt viele Spieler die gerne Twinken und halt nicht im High End Raidcontent ihr Glück sehen.

5 er Gruppen sind viel relaxter als die Großhorden-Raids was den zwischenmenschlichen Umgang betrifft.

Neid, Gier, Missgunst, Hackordnung.. so siehts doch in großen Raids hinter den Kulissen aus... Ich habe lange geraidet auch schon zu Classic. 
Und wenn ich jetzt von vielen Friends höre wie es doch so zu geht in deren Raids, wo Items einfach zugewiesen werden an bevorzugte Mitspieler, wo Spieler mit "zuviel DKP" rausrotieren müssen damit ein anderer MEHR DKP hat..... dann bin ich doch irgendwie wieder froh mit einem meiner ganz kleinen Twinks durch den ruhigen Wald von Elwynn oder durch das beschauliche Mulgore zu laufen.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> Und was machen dann die, die Spaß am Leveln haben? Die können dann ganz mit WoW aufhören, oder wie? Es tut mir ja leid, euer Weltbild zu zerstören, aber es gibt tatsächlich noch Spieler, die nicht nur mit Ihrem T8,5 in Dalaran zum protzen rumstehen wollen, sondern einfach nur Spaß am Leveln haben. Und gerade die ersten Level sind richtig interessant, weil man dort erst seine Charakterfahigkeiten aufbaut und nicht gleich mit 55 Knöpfen zugespamt wird.
> 
> Vor allem verstehe ich den Sinn nicht, einen Char NICHT bei Level 1 anfangen zu lassen. Das hat mich schon beim Todesritter gestört, auch wenn die Storyline ganz gut gemacht ist. Wofür gibt es denn dann überhaupt die Level unter 55? Wenn Blizzard mit dem nächsten Addon eine neue Klasse (oder Rasse) einführen sollte, dann bitte auch mit der Möglichkeit, diese mit Level 1 beginnen zu können. Am besten mit einem eigenen Kontinent, der von Level 1 bis 60 und von Level 80 bis 90 völlig neue Gebiete bietet.
> 
> ...


Was aber wenn ich lvln mehr als nötiges Übel sehe und mir der Raid mehr spaß macht als das lvln soll ICH dann mit WoW aufhören das kann ich sorum genau so fragen. Also machen wir ne auswahlmöglichkeit entweder stufe 1 oder stufe 55

oder wir machen das mit den marken 10 marken sind 5 lvl die man nicht machen braucht

oder aber wir geben den leuten die von 1 an lvln nen titel und/oder besondere items wie wär den das?

So könnten alle es so ahben wie sie es wollen


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Freelevel? Das hier ist doch kein Spiel, das ist Warcraft! Das ist KRIEG!
> Aber ernsthaft, ich finde die Idee ist nicht nur gut sondern auch überfällig und was die Gegenargumente angeht:
> 
> Gebiete sterben aus - Das ist Unsinn wer von Level 1 anfangen will würde es ja weiterhin können, und die die es nicht wollen sind die, die sich jetzt ohnehin ziehen lassen, man sollte also keinen Unterschied was Gruppen für Quests und Instanzen angeht merken.
> ...



Oh eine verwandte Seele.
Das hast du gut und vollständig formuliert

dickes /sign


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

ICH SAGS JETZT NOCHMAL!


JEDER DARF UND KANN MIT MEINER IDEE IMMER NOCH AUF LVL 1 ANFANGE
ER MUSS NICHT

herrgott lest ihr überhaupt?

edit: AerionD hat das ganze sehr schön geschrieben!


----------



## CalibraHH (8. Juni 2009)

also die idee is ansich nicht schlecht. nur muss man sie etwas umbauen.

man sollte 1-2 chars auf max lvl besitzen und der anfang würde dann bei lvl30 etwa beginnen.

erklärung: die ersten 30 lvl sind sowas von nervig, wenn man die immer und immer wieder durchspielen muss. und dann nur dieses larmarschige laufen. dazu sind die ersten 30 lvl total unwichtig und der char besitzt kaum skills die man erlernen muss. und wenn man bei seinen ersten 1-2 chars die geschichte nicht mitbekommen hat, interessiert man sich bei seinem nächsten char auch nicht dafür, also is das auch egal.
es geht auch nicht um faulheit, es geht darum, das es super nervig ist und gerade bei den ersten 30 lvl die total blödesten lauf-qs in wow gibt, die auch noch wenig ep geben. einfach nur zeitverschwendung, die keiner braucht.

mfg


----------



## S_PePe (8. Juni 2009)

Also, irgendwie haben hier alle ein wenig Recht. 

Nachdem man mehrere Twinks auf 70 oder 80 hoch gebracht hat, oder so wie ich jede Klasse mal mindestens bis 30 ausprobiern wollte, der kann unter Umständen Westfall oder Brachland einfach nichtmehr sehn 

Dafür aber auf Stufe 55 einsteigen? NENENE, lieber nicht

Dann 300% Erfahrung? Für Anfänger tödlich, die das Spiel noch garnicht kennen! Hab nen Freund, der hat bewußt einen Char gemütlich gespielt, um überhaupt mal in die Spielmechanik einzusteigen und sich Alles anzuschauen, statt durch die Quests gezogen zu werden (bei mehr als 4 Level/Stunde kriegt man als Neuling schon nichtmehr viel mit)!


BonusLevel gegen Schlachstzugsmarken: Möglich, allerdings sterben dann die Startgebiete noch mehr aus!

Mehr Items mit +10%Exp : Jo schon eher, da kann jeder selbst seinen Levelfortschritt anpassen und die Startgebiete sterben nicht gans so aus. Persönlich finde ich diese Idee am Besten, aber verstehe trotzdem nicht so ganz, warum so viele den alten Conten nichtmehr sehen wollen! 

Übrigens, WoW ist ein Multiplayergame, das AUCH aber NICHT UNBEDINGT SOLO gespielt werden kann, also wieso versucht ihr nicht folgendes:

Habe schon mehrfach mit Bekannten zusammen angefangen zu twinken, wenn jeder darauf achtet nicht ganz so weit auszubrechen, kann man sogar ZUSAMMEN Instanzen machen! Interessanterweise bringen diese in manchen Fällen sogar mehr Spass, als die heute sehr kurzen 80er Heros! Je nach Menge der Twinks findet sich eigentlich meistens der nötige Rest um ne Grp voll zubekommen. Auf einmal muss man wieder vorsicht auf dem Weg zum Baron sein und nicht im Gallop das Mount farmen; oder CCs benutzen statt zu bomben(7ener Gruppe in den ZH), oder, oder, oder

Vergesst doch die ganzen schönen Inis nicht und denkt nurnoch an Naxx(überarbeitet), Malygos und Ulduar!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

zudem ist es scheißegal ob im startgebiet 4 leute rumrennen oder 20 wenn von den 20, 16 powerlvler sind dann werden die sicher nicht mit euch in ne ini gehn oder ne gruppenQ machen die werden schauen das se sos chnell wie möglich das nächste lvl erreichen und dann gezogen werden sonst nix


----------



## Daxwood (8. Juni 2009)

Faule Säcke..

Spaß beiseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke, dass alles so bleiben soll. Schließlich soll ja nicht jeder pro Patch die overpowered Klasse hochziehen und equippen können, bis der nerf da ist. Dies kann ich nur bestätigen:



Eltin schrieb:


> *Wem das zuviel ist der sollte Tetris spielen. *


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2009)

S_PePe schrieb:


> BonusLevel gegen Schlachstzugsmarken: Möglich, allerdings sterben dann die Startgebiete noch mehr aus!



Ich würde das Argument ja gelten lassen aber: 
(Wie gesagt ich twinke grade.)
 Sie sind bereits ausgestorben (1 Spieler pro Stunde rechne ich unter ausgestorben).


----------



## kurnthewar (8. Juni 2009)

> Das leveln ist schon seit den Classic Zeiten unitressant. Die Twinks was du jeden Tag in WOW siehst sind Arbeitslose sozial Schmarozer die 16 Std vorm Pc hocken! Bzw. auch die was mind. 3 Charakter auf der höchsten stufe haben!




junge junge junge !


----------



## kurnthewar (8. Juni 2009)

> zudem ist es scheißegal ob im startgebiet 4 leute rumrennen oder 20 wenn von den 20, 16 powerlvler sind dann werden die sicher nicht mit euch in ne ini gehn oder ne gruppenQ machen die werden schauen das se sos chnell wie möglich das nächste lvl erreichen und dann gezogen werden sonst nix



beim "durch inze ziehen" bekommst du nicht soviel exp von daher lohnt das dann auch nicht. auserdem alleine spielen macht ja auch keinen spass. mache sowas mit freunden. spielen dann immer mehr inis und das geht viel schneller und macht mehr spass.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

so kommentare von wegen nur arbeitslose und schmarotzer das zieht meine ganze argumentation voll in den dreck -.- boa wie ich wieder sauer werd wenn ich sowas lesen muss.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> beim "durch inze ziehen" bekommst du nicht soviel exp von daher lohnt das dann auch nicht. auserdem alleine spielen macht ja auch keinen spass. mache sowas mit freunden. spielen dann immer mehr inis und das geht viel schneller und macht mehr spass.


und was wenn du für deinen raid schnell nen healer nachziehst holste dir danna uch nen freund der mal schnell mitlvlt?


----------



## Kaldreth (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da is eh schon keiner mehr renn mal durchs brachland da gibts nid ma mehr flames im /1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist nicht so ganz richtig! Es liegt am Server! Bin grad auf Ulduar neu angefangen und da ist ne Menge los im lvl Gebiet!


----------



## kurnthewar (8. Juni 2009)

> und was wenn du für deinen raid schnell nen healer nachziehst holste dir danna uch nen freund der mal schnell mitlvlt?



wenn der raid/gilde einen braucht wäre das wohl nett von den kollegen/freunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S_PePe (8. Juni 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> junge junge junge !



Sign, ich überlese sowas schon nurnoch! Alle die sich in den Foren um die Zeit rumtreiben gehören wohl eher zu der Kategorie "Spielt häufig bis oft", um es mal lieb auszudrücken. Vernutlich haben wir auch ein paar Arbeitslose, Kranke, Frührenter, Studenten oder sonst irgendwelche die über viel Freizeit verfügen gerade hier im Forum, die sich neben ein paar Arbeitstätige gesellen, die ihre Mittagspause oder ihre Freizeit nach dem SChichtdienst oder einfach ihre Arbeitszeit hier verbringen! 

Aber solch beleidigendes Geflame geht echt garnicht! Sonst müßte man das hier als ernsthafte Idee auffassen:

Vielleicht sollte man nen IQ-Test einführen, der einem erst erlaubt zu posten!!!!


----------



## Gerti (8. Juni 2009)

Denke es ist besser, dass man mehr EP für die Quests bis 90 bekommt, da so nicht die Gebiete aussterben. Man ist dann zwar nur kurz in den Anfangs gebieten aber man ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (8. Juni 2009)

Wie oft haben wir das Thema denn schon nun durchgekaut, dass man sich einen Char auf Lvl XX erstellen sollen könnte?
Bitte benutzt die >>>SuFu<<<

Bin immer noch dagegen, du kennst dich einfach mit deinem Char nicht so gut aus, willst dann eben Mal in eine Instanz und willst heilen, hast aber keinen Plan wie du diene Fähigkeiten einsetzen sollst!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

also die Begründung das die Anfangsgebiete aussterben lehne ich kategorisch ab weils einfach schwachsinn ist.

Die Powerlvler kann man nicht zählen weil die nur 10 lvl machen und sich dann ziehn lassen

Die leute die wirklcih noch in ruhel lvln wollen die wirds immer geben dann sinds halt keine 20 leute mehr sondern nur noch 10 aber das dürfte euch doch auch reichen

Zudem spiele ich auf einem recht alten server da sind die startgebiete z.T. leer


----------



## Fyralon (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Also die Überschrift drückts vll. nicht ganz richrtig aus aber ich erklärs mal kurz.
> 
> Wenn wir sagen wir mal mit dem nächsten Addon auf Stufe 90 kommen können wird das lvln von Twinks NOCH uninteressanter weil von 1-90 dauerts einfach scheißlange und man kann die Gebiete eh nimmer sehn weil man da schon viel zu lange drin rumgurkt.
> Also wäre es doch die Idee wenn man einen Char auf maxlvl hat das man z.B. seinen nächsten Trollpriester auf 55 mit grünem Crapequi im Trollstartgebiet anfängen lässt mit n paar Flugpunkten und man gleich mal Wesis etc. gehn kann zum lvln also praktisch wie beim Todesritter nur ohne geile Storyquestreihe.
> ...






Es gibt Leute die sich noch ein *kostenpflichtiges* Addon zulegen um nochmals 10 Lvl zu lvln?Nicht wirklich ,oder?


In WotLK ist nahezu nichts das neu wäre...alles aus Classic und BK wiederverwertet und dann nochmals aufgewärmter Käse samt neue 10 lvl?Und ein paar geklaute sachen wie Archivements....BG-Anmeldung von jedem Ort usw usf.....

Ich schmeiss mich weg.....    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Achso...nein das ist nicht Offtopic... sondern meine Meinung zu einem möglichen Addon samt lvlmarathon.





Mfg


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

chinsai schrieb:


> Bin immer noch dagegen, du kennst dich einfach mit deinem Char nicht so gut aus, willst dann eben Mal in eine Instanz und willst heilen, hast aber keinen Plan wie du diene Fähigkeiten einsetzen sollst!


Diese These haben wir hier mehrfach wiederlegt danke fürs NICHT lesen


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die sich noch ein *kostenpflichtiges* Addon zulegen um nochmals 10 Lvl zu lvln?Nicht wirklich ,oder?




Doch ich.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Doch ich.


same


----------



## Minorjiel (8. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß was. 

Stufen werden komplett aus WOW entfernt. Man startet quasi direkt auf lvl 90 vor einer von 17 zufälligen Raid-Instanzen. Wenn man 10 min wartet, dann sollten sich min. 10 wenn nicht sogar 25 neue Spieler eingeloggt haben, mit denen man direkt den Schlachtzug spielen kann. Die Instanz müsste dann aber so einfach sein, dass auch Anfänger ohne Probleme zurechtkommen, damit sie ein Erfolgserlebnis haben....außerdem wäre es sonst unfair den Casuals gegenüber, die einfach nicht die Zeit haben einen Charakter von 1 auf 90 zu spielen.

Für einen Aufpreis von einmaligen 5,98 EUO sollte Blizzard einen Epic-Service anbieten. Nutzt man diesen, so wird der Charakter komplett "lila" geboren, falls man keine Zeit zum Equip sammeln hat.

Außerdem müsste man auch alle Berufe gleichzeitig lernen können, natürlich auch ohne Stufen. Dies hätte den Vorteil, dass komplett unabhängig craften und sammeln und Gold im AH verdienen könnte. Dann muss man auch nicht mehr mit anderen Spielern kommunizieren und sich nicht vollspammen lassen. Vielleicht sollte man das Gold lieber auch aus WOW entfernen, dann hätte auch die Chinafarmerei ein Ende und die nervigen Goldseller würden nicht mehr meine Ignore-Liste zum Überlaufen bringen.

Wenn wir schon bei dem Thema sind, dann möchte ich zusätzlich anmerken, dass diese ewige Suche nach DDs, Tanks und Heilern auch ganz schön zeitaufwendig ist. Vielleicht sollte man die Fähigkeiten aller Klassen zusammenlegen und nur noch durch Skillungen unterscheiden. Es gäbe dann den Tank-Tree, den Heal-Tree oder den DD-Tree. Dank Trial-Specc kann man dann einfach zwischen den Skillungen wechseln. Somit muss man dann nur 5, 10 oder 25 Spieler finden, die ja nach Bedarf die benötigte Skillung aktivieren. Dabei sollten sich dann aber auch die Attribute der Items mit ändern, sonst müsste man ja wieder Ewigkeiten Equip farmen.

Nachteil wäre, dass dann alle ziemlich gleich aussehen würden und die Individulisierung nicht mehr so groß wäre. Man möchte ja schon noch ein bißchen Posen für der Südbank in Dalaran. Aber da kann man ja einfach den Beruf "Stylist" einfügen. Hat man diesen gelernt, so kann man seine Ausrüstung komplett selber entwerfen. Nach dem Baukasten-Prinzip nimmt man dann einfach ein paar Design-Elemente wie Totenköpfe, Flügel, etc., färbt diese ein und baut daraus seine garantiert einmaligen Schultern, Stiefel, Schilde, etc. So sollte man das auch mit Reittieren machen. Ich frag mich nämlich schon ewig, wie man als Casual 100 Mounts zusammenbekommen soll. 

/ironie off
Hmja, ich habe schon diese Todesritter-Heldenklasse-Idee für nicht so dolle gehalten. 

Eigentlich ist es mir wurst, aber es steckt schon ein Sinn hinter der Idee mit den Leveln. Mal angenommen, es gäbe wirklich ein Spiel wie oben beschrieben....wieviel Zeit würdet ihr damit verbringen? Vermutlich Hin- und wieder mal ein Stündchen und dann wärs langweilig.

Hast Du aber 60, 70, 80, 90 Level hochgespielt, zwei Berufe geskillt, Angeln und Kochen gelernt, diverse Erfolge und Titel ergattert, dann bist Du mit deinem Char ganz ander "verbunden"....weil einfach unzählige Stunden Arbeit drin stecken. Genau das ist doch das Konzept: Den Spieler ans Spiel binden. 
M.E. ist das heute nicht mehr notwendig. In unzähligen Threads habt ihr alle über die extremen Änderungen des Spiels UND der Community seit Classic, BC und WotLK diskutiert. Blizzard stellt sich auf eine neue Kundengruppe ein. Es gilt nicht mehr den Spieler solange wie möglich an das Spiel zu fesseln.....der Drops ist gelutscht, denn das macht der Spieler in der heutigen WOW-Version schon von allein. Also muss neue, zahlende Kundschaft her...alles wird für Neueinsteiger einfacher, schneller.

Nachteil:
Der alte Charme geht halt flöten. Fängt jemand seinen Troll ab Lvl 55 an, so fehlt höchstwahrscheinlich die Verbundenheit zu der virtuellen Figur. Ich persönlich spiele auch einen Twink gerne hoch, dauert teilweise ewig...machs aber eher wegen dem Spielvergnügen und nicht, um einen zweiten, dritten, vierten Char zum Farmen, Craften, Dailies machen (weil noch mehr Gold und so) zu erzeugen.

Naja, aber jedem des seine. Vielleicht ist Deine Idee gar nicht so schlecht unn unrealistisch, wenn man die Produkt- und Kundenentwicklung in den letzten vier Jahren betrachtet.

So long,
Mino


----------



## Kremlin (8. Juni 2009)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Du forderst, dass man, wenn man sich einen neuen Char erstellt, direkt auf lvl 55 anfängt, da du die Gebiete langweilig findest und das  leveln somit sich auch weit hinzieht. Man kann aber, auf die ganze Methode verzichten und von 1 anfangen. Ist das so richtig, ich hab nämlich nur den Anfangspost von dir gelesen und ein paar andere Kommentare überflogen. 

Wenn ja, Blödsinn.

Nichts gegen deine Idee, aber ich finde sie einfach nicht gut. Das der Todesritter mit Level 55 seine Karriere startet find ich noch okay, Heldenklasse undso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die meisten würden die Methode wählen, wo man mit Level 55 anfängt. Somit würden die restlichen Gebiete, die man sonst im Levelbereich UNTER 55 besucht, aussterben.

Ein Neuling zum Beispiel würde die Methode bestimmt nicht wählen, wenn er einigermaßen helle im Kopf ist. Aber wenn er da mit 3 Leuten in Westfall rumrennt, wird er es nicht schaffen eine Gruppe für die Todesminen zu finden und würde somit sehr viel verpassen was Instanzen betrifft. Und sich ziehen lassen ist ja auch nicht so das wahre.

Wie gesagt, meine Meinung.

&#8364;: Außerdem würde es eine Twinkflut verursachen.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. Juni 2009)

Lvl 1-60 is das schönste...
zudem denk mal ernsthaft drüber nach...
wenn du sowas willst geh doch gleich auf nen privatserver...^^
/dagegen


----------



## Thelive (8. Juni 2009)

Bin ja auch für sowas in die Richtung aber sry das ist echt des gefühlte 32598 Thema dazu...sry nervt nur noch...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

bei den letzten kommentaren ahb ich wieder gemerkt das die leute einfach ums verrecken nicht lesen was andere schreiben ich gebs auf -.-


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Aber die meisten würden die Methode wählen, wo man mit Level 55 anfängt. Somit würden die restlichen Gebiete, die man sonst im Levelbereich UNTER 55 besucht, aussterben.



Warst schon länger nimmer da oder? sie SIND bereist ausgestorben



EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Ein Neuling zum Beispiel würde die Methode bestimmt nicht wählen, wenn er einigermaßen helle im Kopf ist.



Das System soll ja auch nur für Leute mit 80er Main gelten und nicht für Neulinge




EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Aber wenn er da mit 3 Leuten in Westfall rumrennt, wird er es nicht schaffen eine Gruppe für die Todesminen zu finden und würde somit sehr viel verpassen was Instanzen betrifft. Und sich ziehen lassen ist ja auch nicht so das wahre.



Optimist. Hast du mal versucht ne levelkorrekte Gruppe für DM oder ähnliches zu finden? Vergiss es!




EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> &#8364;: Außerdem würde es eine Twinkflut verursachen.



und ?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

ohrensammler vergiss es manche leute sind einfach nicht fähig zu verstehen ich arbeite die idee lieber im kopf aus und spinn sie vor mich hin vll mach ich auch mal n post im WoW-Forum und liefere noch n paar gute Begründungen dazu aber hier hats keinen sinn mehr spätestens wenn die ganzen Kiddies jetzt von der Schule kommen is sowieso feierabend weil jetzt wieder jeder depp seinen schceiß dazu loswerden will ohne überhaupt das topic geschweige den die ganzen posts dazu lesen will oder kann weil er einfach zu XXXX dazu ist


----------



## Steelmind (8. Juni 2009)

Also ich hätte nichts gegen mehrer Accountgebundenen Rüstungsteilen oder der Idee mit dem EP Boni jenachdem wieviele max Level Chars man hat, da ich die Gebiete bis zu Scherbenwelt schon mindestens 7mal durchgequestet habe mag ich sie langsam einfach nicht mehr sehen das es beim 8ten mal einfach so verdammt Eintönig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Steel


----------



## vickie (8. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dafür das es bei Level 1 losgeht.
Man sieht die alte Welt, lernt seine Spells zu nutzen (manche mehr manche weniger) und lernt das Spielprinzip.....
Und wem das zu langsam ist, kleiner Tipp, lasst euch werben.
Hab auch einen Rl Freund geworben und den jeden Abend 2-4Std. durch Instanzen gebombt, nach etwas mehr als einer Woche ist er bereichts lvl66.
Und zockt nicht jeden Tag 10Std oder so......


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2009)

vickie schrieb:


> Und wem das zu langsam ist, kleiner Tipp, lasst euch werben.


Ja genau, am besten für jeden Twink einen eigenen Account. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

nochmal für die ganz ignoranten

IHR KÖNNT IMMER NOCH AUF LVL ! anfangen und wenn ihr dann mal 1 oder 2 oder 3 maxlvl chars habt DANN KÖNNT IHR AUCH AUF 5 beginnen aber halt als ALTERNATIVE MÖGLICHKEIT VERDAMMT NOCHMAL!!!!!!!


----------



## Technocrat (8. Juni 2009)

Wer leveln nicht mag sollte IMHO definitiv was anderes spielen als ein MMORPG.


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Liest denn in in diesem Forum niemand auch nur einen Post zu Ende?
Es geht nicht darum dass alle auf 55 anfangen sondern darum dass Leute die bereits einen MaxlevelChar haben ihre Twinks auf einem höheren Level starten lassen können, aber nicht müssen, da es manchen Leuten einfach zu eintönig ist den LowLevel Bereich X mal durchzuquesten.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wer leveln nicht mag sollte IMHO definitiv was anderes spielen als ein MMORPG.


ahh nein ich mag ja lvln aber ich kann die scheiß anfangsgebiete nicht mehr sehn die kotzen mich einfach an ich finds ab lvl 55 saugeil und lvl da supergern aber alles was davor ist ist nervig um genau zu sein der bereich von 25- 50 ist der bereich in dem ich kaum vorwärts komm obwohls da sooo viele lvlmöglcihkeiten gibt


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Liest denn in in diesem Forum niemand auch nur einen Post zu Ende?
> Es geht nicht darum dass alle auf 55 anfangen sondern darum dass Leute die bereits einen MaxlevelChar haben ihre Twinks auf einem höheren Level starten lassen können, aber nicht müssen, da es manchen Leuten einfach zu eintönig ist den LowLevel Bereich X mal durchzuquesten.


danke danke danke endlich mal einer ders verstanden hat


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nochmal für die ganz ignoranten



Ok dann fühl ich mich jetzt mal direkt angesprochen! Nicht das ich mich für Ignorant halte, aber ich bin eben der entgegengesetzten Meinung wie du. Nur frag ich mich grad: "Bin ich ignorant weil ich mit deiner Meinung nicht konform laufe?" Das würde ja bedeuten, du bist ignorant, weil du andere Meinungen nicht akzeptierst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke mal es geht in diesem Thread um Sinn und Unsinn davon, ob und wieviel schneller mit einem Char (z.B. Twink) gelevelt werden soll. Also sollte man es auch akzeptieren, wenn manche Leute dagegen sind. Sonst brüllt man das Wort "Ignorant" in den Raum und es fällt auf einen zurück!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt zwei Sorten von Spieler.
> Die einen interessieren sich für das Spiel und den Char und die anderen eben weniger.
> 
> Die dies nicht interessiert, die leveln sich konsequenterweise auch ohne viel Austausch von 1 bis 80 hoch (Zieh mich doch einer mal..=
> und die die sich interessieren haben von level 50 oder 55 immer noch mehr als genug Zeit bis 80.



Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht! Ein lernressistentes Individuum wird zwangsläufig auch mal den Highlevel erreichen! Ob er jetzt 2 Wochen oder 2 Jahre Tag für Tag stumpf einfach nur auf Mobs draufkloppt.

Dennoch ist die Chance, dass jemand was lernen kann höher, wenn er es in kleinen Häppchen serviert bekommt. Sprich Stück für Stück lernt. Ansonsten müßte man das ganze Konzept neu überarbeiten. Warum die nächste Heldenklasse mit Lv 55 starten lassen?

Eigentlich sollte man sie mit Lv 70 implementieren! Diese kriegt Ausrüstung aus dem Berg Hyial. Immerhin wird es im nächsten Addon ja auch bis 90 gehen! Da jetzt die Startgebiete völlig aussterben werden, steht sie jedem zur Verfügung der die neue Erweiterung kauft. Damit sich niemand beschweren kann, wird diese Klasse Tanken/Heilen und Schaden machen können. Also ähnlich dem Paladin nur halt abwechslungsreicher weil es ne Heldenklasse ist. Die kriegt dann auch ne "Schnellquestreihe" wo man pro Quest mehrere Fähigkeiten erhält. 

Und genau dann sind wir beim 5-Tasten-Einheitsbrei-Modell angelangt. Es muß nicht immer alles "genervt" werden. 

Übrigens sind Instanzengruppen auf DieAldor für die Todesmienen möglich! Zumindestens für die Allianzseite! oO Solltest du bei der Horde gesucht haben, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass viele einfach keinen Bock haben sich den Streß zu machen da hin zu rennen. Ansonsten gibt es auch unterschiede auf den Realms. Ich denke desto älter desto toter! Ausser auf einem Realm ist das Twinken gerade sehr beliebt.


----------



## Minorjiel (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ohrensammler vergiss es manche leute sind einfach nicht fähig zu verstehen ich arbeite die idee lieber im kopf aus und spinn sie vor mich hin vll mach ich auch mal n post im WoW-Forum und liefere noch n paar gute Begründungen dazu aber hier hats keinen sinn mehr spätestens wenn die ganzen Kiddies jetzt von der Schule kommen is sowieso feierabend weil jetzt wieder jeder depp seinen schceiß dazu loswerden will ohne überhaupt das topic geschweige den die ganzen posts dazu lesen will oder kann weil er einfach zu XXXX dazu ist






LordofDemons schrieb:


> nochmal für die ganz ignoranten
> 
> IHR KÖNNT IMMER NOCH AUF LVL ! anfangen und wenn ihr dann mal 1 oder 2 oder 3 maxlvl chars habt DANN KÖNNT IHR AUCH AUF 5 beginnen aber halt als ALTERNATIVE MÖGLICHKEIT VERDAMMT NOCHMAL!!!!!!!



Ich denke, die meisten haben schon verstanden, worum es geht. In diesem Forum schreiben halt viele "nach Bauchgefühl". Klar ist das Neue, Unbekannte dann der Kern, um den sich die Gedanken beim Verfassen einer Antwort drehen. In Verbindung mit WoW mag sich das vielleicht etwas übertrieben lesen, aber rein psychologisch betrachtet sind Änderungen immer mit 'Unicherheit' und 'Angst' verbunden. Mit Deiner Idee stellst Du das grundlegende Spielprinzip in Frage, an dass sich alle gewöhnt haben. Hinzukommt unterschwellig noch das Ego, dass sich zu Wort meldet: "Ich habe 6 Chars von 1 -80 in vielen, vielen Stunden hochgelevelt. Warum soll diese Arbeit anderen zukünftig geschenkt werden?!?"

Threads dieser Art werden i.d.R. immer zerpflückt....unabhängig davon, ob die Idee brilliant oder wirklich dumm ist (Btw:Finde Deine Idee wiklich gar nicht so schlecht...gemessen an der Entwicklung von WarCraft würd's jetzt gut ins Konzept passen)

Aber man muss nicht gleich böse werden, wenn die Diskussionspartner die Idee nicht so toll finden..sei es begündet oder "aus dem Bauch heraus" entschieden.


----------



## Asarion (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich fände es sehr schlecht, wenn man sich aussuchen könnte, ob man mit Level 1 oder mit Level 55 anfängt. Sicher, wer den 8. Twink anfängt, für den mag es langweilig sein, jedoch hätten dann echte Anfänger in den kleineren Gebieten nie jemanden, mit dem sie spielen oder den sie fragen könnten, denn mal ehrlich... wäre die Möglichkeit ab Level 55 zu twinken da, würden sie wohl so ziemlich alle nutzen.

Manchmal habe ich jedoch das Gefühl, das die meisten sich mit Anfängern auch gar nicht mehr abgeben wollen, weil man x 80er hat und sich für was besseres hält.

Dabei levelt man doch gerade jetzt so schnell wie noch nie. Wenn ich daran denke, wie lange ich mit meinem Priester in Classic bis Level 52 gebraucht habe... und jetzt? Jetzt geht das in einem Bruchteil der Zeit.

Das die Todesritter mit Level 55 anfangen halte ich für legitim. Warum? Weil sie als Elite-Krieger in Arthas Diensten standen. Da ist man ja nach der Befreiung nicht wieder ein Level 1-Kämpfer, der von nichts mehr eine Ahnung hat und sämtliche Fähigkeiten mal eben verloren hat. Das bedeutet aber auch, das alle anderen eben nicht diesen Status haben und auch nicht haben sollten. Wer was dagegen hat, das Todesritter ab Level 55 anfangen, sollte sich wirklich mal Gedanken darüber machen, wofür dieser eigentlich steht und was er ist.

Statt also ein Twinken ab Level 55 zu ermöglichen (und somit die kleineren Gebiete unter Level 55 quasi still zu legen), wäre ich eher dafür, das neue Quests und Gimmicks in die alten Gebiete eingefügt werde, damit man selbst als "alter Hase" wieder neues zu entdecken hat. Neue NPCs mit neuen Quests und neuartige Questarten wären mir jedenfalls um Längen lieber als noch schnelleres Leveln oder dem Überspringen von 55 Leveln. Zumal man spätestens ab dem 6. 55er Twink die Gegenden auch nicht mehr sehen kann und dann jammert, man will doch gerne direkt ab 70 anfangen können als Twink... oder ab 80, damit einen das Leveln gar nicht mehr aufhält.

Allerdings wäre ich auch dafür, das ein "Ziehen" von kleinen Chars durch Instanzen mit Hilfe von 80ern nicht mehr möglich ist. Maximal 15 Level höher oder Levelanpassung bei Eintritt in die Instanz fände ich gut, so fände man auch mal wieder eine Gruppe, statt ständig nur zu hören zu bekommen: "laß dich doch ziehen" oder "nee, laß mich lieber ziehen". Wenn ein 80er alleine durch will ist das ja seine Sache, also keine Änderung, wollen mehrere "Hohe" rein, fände ich eine Option ganz nett, wo man auswählen kann, ob man den alten Modus will (und dann auf den Level der Instanz zurückgestuft wird) oder als Hoher durchrushen möchte.

Da fällt mir auf: Wie sollen Anfänger eigentlich richtig spielen lernen (indem sie abgucken, ingame (!) Tipps kriegen, etc.), wenn sich die "alten Hasen" mit 55+ Twinks in Gebiete verkrümeln, wo die Anfänger sie nicht erreichen können? Mir ist oft aufgefallen, das Anfänger ziemlich heftig angeflamt werden (nehme an, weil der Gegenüber von einem Twink ausgeht?), manchmal derart, das ich mich frage, ob ich im falschen Spiel bin und das nicht WoW ist sondern "Wer kennt die schlimmsten Beleidigungen und kann sie Anfängern und anderen an den Kopf schmeißen". Aber wenn sich die "Alten" alle in Bereiche verkrümeln, wo Neulinge sie nichts fragen können oder diese gleich zuflamen, dann brauchen sich diese doch nicht zu wundern, wenn die Neulinge ihre Klassen nicht spielen können, weil sie sich nicht mehr trauen zu fragen oder man sich nicht die Mühe machen will, ihnen die Klasse mal zu erklären. Lästern ist ja auch viel einfacher als helfen.

Soweit meine Meinung dazu.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Aber man muss nicht gleich böse werden, wenn die Diskussionspartner die Idee nicht so toll finden..sei es begündet oder "aus dem Bauch heraus" entschieden.


ja sry aber mir kommts einfach hoch wenn ich beiträge lesen muss deren argumentation nur sekunden vorher zerschlagen wurden entschuldige das ist einfach ignorant

scrätcher dich mein ich nicht du beteiligst dich ja wenigstens mti sinn und verstand an der diskussion und liest auch was andere schreiben


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja sry aber mir kommts einfach hoch wenn ich beiträge lesen muss deren argumentation nur sekunden vorher zerschlagen wurden entschuldige das ist einfach ignorant
> 
> scrätcher dich mein ich nicht du beteiligst dich ja wenigstens mti sinn und verstand an der diskussion und liest auch was andere schreiben



Eben wieder getan und von der Idee bin ich doch recht angetan:



Asarion schrieb:


> .......
> Ich fände es sehr schlecht, wenn man sich aussuchen könnte, ob man mit Level 1 oder mit Level 55 anfängt. Sicher, wer den 8. Twink anfängt, für den mag es langweilig sein, jedoch hätten dann echte Anfänger in den kleineren Gebieten nie jemanden, mit dem sie spielen oder den sie fragen könnten, denn mal ehrlich... wäre die Möglichkeit ab Level 55 zu twinken da, würden sie wohl so ziemlich alle nutzen.
> .......
> *Statt also ein Twinken ab Level 55 zu ermöglichen (und somit die kleineren Gebiete unter Level 55 quasi still zu legen), wäre ich eher dafür, das neue Quests und Gimmicks in die alten Gebiete eingefügt werde, damit man selbst als "alter Hase" wieder neues zu entdecken hat.* Neue NPCs mit neuen Quests und neuartige Questarten wären mir jedenfalls um Längen lieber als noch schnelleres Leveln oder dem Überspringen von 55 Leveln. Zumal man spätestens ab dem 6. 55er Twink die Gegenden auch nicht mehr sehen kann und dann jammert, man will doch gerne direkt ab 70 anfangen können als Twink... oder ab 80, damit einen das Leveln gar nicht mehr aufhält.
> ........



Das schreit doch förmlich nach nem Startgebiet für die Goblins der Horde! XD


----------



## Strickjacke (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nochmal für die ganz ignoranten
> 
> IHR KÖNNT IMMER NOCH AUF LVL ! anfangen und wenn ihr dann mal 1 oder 2 oder 3 maxlvl chars habt DANN KÖNNT IHR AUCH AUF 5 beginnen aber halt als ALTERNATIVE MÖGLICHKEIT VERDAMMT NOCHMAL!!!!!!!



Nur hätte das wenn schon VERDAMMT NOCH MAL - G L E I C H bei R E L E A S E  gemacht werden sollen und nicht erst J A H R E danach!
Denn zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bzw. auch späteren Zeitpunkt wäre das VERDAMMT UNFAIR den "ehrlichen" Twinkern gegenüber!

Was denkst du wieviel Zeit viele Spieler in ihre Twinks investiert haben? 
Allen Spielern denen es "LEID" ist um die "VERGEUDETE" Zeit, sei mal geraten sich den SINN eines Spieles durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen!
Spielt doch bei der Konkurrenz gibt ja genügend Spiele a la Guild Wars etc.

Du würdest dich auch Aufregen wenn ein NPC in Dalaran stehen würde der für GOLD Naxx / Ulduar Equip verkaufen würde, das Du hart im Raid erfarmst.
Und genauso ist es auch mit Twinks... Wer die Zeit erübrigen möchte soll dies tun oder eben nicht tun.
Ich Twinke lieber als zu Raiden und reg mich auch nicht auf warum ich diese tollen Epixxe nicht "OHNE AUFWAND" bekomme.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Du würdest dich auch Aufregen wenn ein NPC in Dalaran stehen würde der für GOLD Naxx / Ulduar Equip verkaufen würde, das Du hart im Raid erfarmst.
> Und genauso ist es auch mit Twinks... Wer die Zeit erübrigen möchte soll dies tun oder eben nicht tun.
> Ich Twinke lieber als zu Raiden und reg mich auch nicht auf warum ich diese tollen Epixxe nicht "OHNE AUFWAND" bekomme.


nein würde ich nicht aus dem grund weil ich den erfolg dafür hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so sollte es dann auch ausgleichend erfolge für die "ab lvl 1 twinks" geben^^

oder spezielle items also BoP items die irgendwas cooles können

edit: gibt auch markenhändler da könnten sich auch alle leute aufregen warum das tolle equi für marken gibt während sie für sowas raiden tut auch keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zudemkannst du dich dann auch aufregen weil die twinks jetzt viel weniger exp braucehn mehr exp bekommen und es +X% exp items gibt reg dich doch darüber auch noch auf ach ja und die bosse werden generft viel spaß beim ärgern


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Also es MUSS natürlich einen ausgleich geben für die Spieler die immer noch auf 1 anfange welche Vorschläge hättet ihr dafür den.

Also was wäre es euch wert


----------



## barbarella (8. Juni 2009)

gibt es eigentlich keine spieler mehr die das spiel des spielen willens spielen? 

ich gewinne immer mehr den eindruck, daß es nur noch wertvoll ist wenn man im endcontent spielt... 

sehr schade....


----------



## 666Anubis666 (8. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es ne geile Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber die wird wohl leider nicht umgesetzt von blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich keine spieler mehr die das spiel des spielen willens spielen?
> 
> ich gewinne immer mehr den eindruck, daß es nur noch wertvoll ist wenn man im endcontent spielt...
> 
> sehr schade....


nein nein du verstehst das falsch ich spiele dieses spiel weili ch die story und die umgebung so geil finde weil ich in dieses universum abtauchen will und die charakter und orte aus den spielen und büchern sehn will aber wenn ich einen twink will dann will ich nicht zum 10ten mal die selbe verdammte questrute ablaufen weils einfach öde is ich meine wenn ich schon maxlvl chars habe dann kenn ich das ganze was wäre daran so falsch?


----------



## PTY (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Was aber wenn ich lvln mehr als nötiges Übel sehe und mir der Raid mehr spaß macht als das lvln soll ICH dann mit WoW aufhören das kann ich sorum genau so fragen. Also machen wir ne auswahlmöglichkeit entweder stufe 1 oder stufe 55


Dann spielst du schlicht und einfach das falsche Spiel. Das Leveln gehört genauso zu WoW wie das Farmen und Raiden. Außerdem würde dir durch den Start als Level 1er das Raiden nicht verhindert, sondern du müsstest dich halt erst hochleveln. Wenn du das als "nötiges Übel" siehst, solltest du kein WoW spielen. Und bei dem Vorschlag, direkt auf Level 55 anzufangen, hätte man keine Möglichkeit mehr, auf Level 1 zu beginnen. D.h. den Level-Freunden wäre jegliche Möglichkeit verwehrt, umgekehrt den Raidern aber nicht das Raiden. Und was ist eigentlich mit denen, die beides gerne machen?

Eine Auswahlmöglichkeit hatte der TE übrigens nicht vorgesehen und stand somit gar nicht zur Diskussion. Aber auch die Auswahlmöglichkeit halte ich für eine schlechte Idee, weil wie ich schon sagte, das Heranführen an die Charakterklasse völlig fehlen würde. Und es ist definitiv >NICHT< so, das ein 80er der seine Klasse beherscht automatisch auch alle anderen Klassen auf 80 beherrschen wird.

Eigentlich ist diese Diskussion völlig überflüssig, denn ihr habt ja schon die gewünschte Auswahlmöglichkeit: einen DK auf Level 55 zu beginnen, oder jede andere Klasse auf Level 1 zu beginnen.


----------



## bababuss (8. Juni 2009)

shice idee


----------



## otaku-san (8. Juni 2009)

Xartanus-Ulduar schrieb:


> Ich denke Blizzard sollte einfach, den level Fortschritt bis Lev 70 nochmals erhöhen. Im unteren Levelbereich würde ich sogar drastisch weniger EP vorschlagen.



Nö, das muss nicht sein. Vielleicht den Bereich bis 15 so machen, das 1-2 Quest für einen Level ausreichen.
Aber zwei Dinge könnte man machen: Die Attraktivität von Inis gegenüber EP-Farmen verbessern - und die Wegezeiten verkürzen. Also nicht mehr so viel gerenne und gefliege, das ist öde.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> Dann spielst du schlicht und einfach das falsche Spiel. Das Leveln gehört genauso zu WoW wie das Farmen und Raiden. Außerdem würde dir durch den Start als Level 1er das Raiden nicht verhindert, sondern du müsstest dich halt erst hochleveln. Wenn du das als "nötiges Übel" siehst, solltest du kein WoW spielen. Und bei dem Vorschlag, direkt auf Level 55 anzufangen, hätte man keine Möglichkeit mehr, auf Level 1 zu beginnen. D.h. den Level-Freunden wäre jegliche Möglichkeit verwehrt, umgekehrt den Raidern aber nicht das Raiden. Und was ist eigentlich mit denen, die beides gerne machen?
> 
> *liest du eigendlich meine antworten?????
> natürlich war eine wahlmöglcihkeit vorgesehn red nicht so nen stuss
> ...


----------



## IchbinArzt (8. Juni 2009)

Also direkt mit 55 oder so anfangen find ich überhaupt nicht gut. Das hat mich schon am Todesritter gestört das der schon mit 55 anfängt. Ich spiel gerade auch nen Twink hoch und ich muss 
sagen das es mir im Moment mehr spaß macht die alten Quests zu machen als in Ulduar zu raiden. Sollte ein neues Addon rauskommen (und das wird es ganz bestimmt) so soll Blizzard halt 
einfach noch mal an den EP's drehen. Dann ist man halt schneller auf 70 und kann dann die letzten Level auf 90 mit normalen Erfahrungspunkten hochspielen.


----------



## Arquilis (8. Juni 2009)

ganz ehrlich: davon halte ich nichts. dann würden die städte und innis noch viel überfüllter sein als ohnehin schon und wenn es zum würfeln geht heißt es wieder: "das kann mein twink noch gebrauchen..." und darauf hätte ich KEINE lust. trotzdem gut, dass es leute gibt, die verbesserungsvorschläge machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (8. Juni 2009)

Hi leute,

Also erstmal um hier was klar zustellen . . . 
Es wird kein neues Addon mehr geben . . . .
Blizz wird nur noch den Emerald Dream (Smaragtgrüner Traum) Grim Batol und vllt Strudel rein machen 
Aber es wurde schon gesagt bei Blizz das maximal am Level ist und bleibt 80 auf 90 Level wird es nicht mehr geben

@Topic
Ich find die Idee richtig gut eigendlich ^^
Nur gibts da ein paar Probleme 
1. Berufe? Wer skillt schon gerne Bergbau mit level 55 in den alten gebieten von Skill 1 an hoch?
2. Ausbilden? Glaubt ihr das Blizzard euch einfach so die Spellkosten für die ganzen Zauber bis 55 erlassen wird?
3. Gear? Blizz wird dann wahrscheinlich wieder den fehler machen und euch Blaues gear geben was besser is als T2 (Siehe DK)
4. Überfarmte Gebiete? Dann wird es wahrscheinlich so sein das es wie zu Classic ist. Die ersten Leute hatten ihre ersten Chars auf 60 machen sich einen Twink und die kompletten Gebiete sind überfarmt (zb Elite Quest mobs zu Classic ganz am anfang durfte ich mit meinem Mage satte 3 Std warten bis ich an der reihe war den Elite mob mit meiner Grp zuhaun)

Es gibt so viele Sachen die blizz ändern müsste . . .

Und eins der Größten Probleme ist:
Was bringt es so viele Twinks zuhaben? Da kann man sich mal 6 Wochen oder so hinsetzen und jede Klasse auf einem Server auf 80 bringen.
Dann passiert es wie zu BC anfangszeiten es gibt von jeder Klasse einfach zuviel (Siehe Schami bei Ally ; Pala bei Horde).
Man könnte es zwar so bauen das man eine lange questreihe (ähnlich von der Länge wie der von AQ Öffnung) aber auch da hätten
1. Die wenigsten Lust
2. Sobald der erste Guide raus is kann jeder N**B die quest in wenigen Tagen machen
3. Wären die Mobs oder Instanzen überfarmt von den Ganzen Spielern die ihren Account mit noch mehr Twinks zumüllen wollen . . .

Also im großen und ganzen eine Schöne idee aber so kaum umsetzbar da müsste Blizz wirklich sehr viel Arbeiten 
Was sie im Moment ja e net machen siehe zb 1kwinter auf destro (kann man das spieln vergessen)
Oder Ulduar es kommt raus alles richtig gut keine freeloot ini wie naxx kaum regen sich die ersten Leute auf das die Instanz zu schwer sei . . .
Bäm kommt der erste Nerf der ersten Böse und wenn ich mir anschau was die jetz wieder alles an Ulduar gepatch haben . . . 
Irgendwann wird Uldu 25 komplett Rnd machbar sein und das in unter 3 Std. . . .

-Auf Herrausforderung warten Bald Deathwing aufs maul haun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juni 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich keine spieler mehr die das spiel des spielen willens spielen?
> 
> ich gewinne immer mehr den eindruck, daß es nur noch wertvoll ist wenn man im endcontent spielt...
> 
> sehr schade....



doch hier! *WINK*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit meinem ersten Char wars mir damals völlig egal wenn ich länger bis 70 gebraucht habe als andere! Ich wollte dieses Universum genießen!

Mein neuer "Main" war mit Einführung von Nordend grad mal 60! Und ich hab trotzdem lieber mit ihm gespielt als meinen 70er auf 80 hochzujagen!

Jetzt hab ich den grad kürzlich (und gemütlich) auf 80 gebracht. Ich hab auch keine Problem nen Char von neuen anzufangen grad weil eben die Lowgebiete für nen Lowlevel auch wieder nen Herausforderung darstellen. Es ist sogar amüsant mit Lowleveltwinks durch Gebiete zu rennen die man sonst garnicht mehr angeschaut hat. Wenn man sich dann überlegt, wie man sie mit dem ersten Char damals entdeckt hat. 

Und ja ich teile deine Meinung:

Sinn des Spiels ist es nicht 80 zu sein und sich das tollste von den tollen Sachen zu holen sondern Spaß zu haben! Spaß kann man in Wow überall finden, man muß sich nur Zeit für ihn nehmen! Leider verwechseln viele das Ziel in Wow mit "Erfolg". Sie sehen alles als Arbeit an und ein Charakter muß was besonders tolles geleistet haben damit man ihn präsentieren kann. 

Ich spiele für meinen Spaß und nicht um irgendwas zu haben, was ich anderen zeigen kann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Arquilis schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: davon halte ich nichts. dann würden die städte und innis noch viel überfüllter sein als ohnehin schon und wenn es zum würfeln geht heißt es wieder: "das kann mein twink noch gebrauchen..." und darauf hätte ich KEINE lust. trotzdem gut, dass es leute gibt, die verbesserungsvorschläge machen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ähh NOCH überfüllter??? wie soll das gehn du kannst nur mit einem char online sein Oo
das mit den twinks ist durch BoP items auch hinfällig


----------



## Nightshaw (8. Juni 2009)

ihr dürft eines nich vergessen.

der TE hat schon nich ganz unrecht. Wer hat denn schon noch bock zu Lvl'n? Das Geschrei wird immer größer,dass das Questen voll Öd is etc und wenn Blizz nich was dagegen tut suchen sich die Leute ein anderes Spiel was Spaß macht. Blizz gibt dem Geschrei nach Nerfs,neue Heldenklasse etc doch ganz schnell nach weil sonst die Leute gehen könnten und das wiederum bedeutet weniger Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mal ehrlich hättet ihr eine Firma die gut läuft und vedient massig Kohle gebt ihr den Leuten ( wenn es genug sind die dafür sind z.b 90%) doch lieber was sie wollen anstatt sie zu verlieren und die restlichen 10% glücklich zu machen. Also ihr könnt euch aufregen wie ihr wollt wenn ihr einfach zu wenig seid die dagegen sind und genug dafür wird es Blizz eh durchsetzen.

Nur so am Rande ich bin auch dafür das man ab lvl 55 anfangen kann. Wenn man 2 80er hat kennt man doch eh schon alles wozu dann nochmal das ganze machen?


----------



## PTY (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ohrensammler vergiss es manche leute sind einfach nicht fähig zu verstehen ich arbeite die idee lieber im kopf aus und spinn sie vor mich hin vll mach ich auch mal n post im WoW-Forum und liefere noch n paar gute Begründungen dazu aber hier hats keinen sinn mehr spätestens wenn die ganzen Kiddies jetzt von der Schule kommen is sowieso feierabend weil jetzt wieder jeder depp seinen schceiß dazu loswerden will ohne überhaupt das topic geschweige den die ganzen posts dazu lesen will oder kann weil er einfach zu XXXX dazu ist


Sehr schön, ab hier hat sich das Thema für mich endgültig erledigt. Wer noch nicht mal die Ansichten und Meinungen anderer akzeptieren kann, braucht auch keinen Forumsbeitrag zu eröffnen. Wenn jemand deine Idee shice findet, findet er sie einfach shice. Fertig. Und wenn sie jemand gut findet, dann findet er sie halt einfach gut. Ich finde die Idee nicht gut. Einige andere auch. Viele finden sie sogar gut. Akzepiere es, das es auch anderes Denken gibt.

Aber in einem hast du recht: der "Schmarotzer"-Beitrag von wem auch immer war wirklich unnötig und kontraproduktiv. Jedoch ist es ebenfalls sehr kontraproduktiv von dir, alle Nein-Sager in einen Topf zu schmeissen und hier zu deflamieren.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

ok um mal n paar sachen klarzustellen ich reite an manchen tagen einfach durhc die startgebiete mit meinem 80er und schau mir die landschaft an und suche chars aus büchern oder aus wc2/3 ich liebe es einfach bissl die alten orte zu sehn und nochmal darüber nachzudenken wie ich das erste mal voller andacht in die gebiete kam und sprachlos war aber jetzt reichts mir einfach ich reit mit meinem 80er durch und nciht mit 40weiteren 15ern irgendwann muss schluss sein und wenn mehrere leute danach schreien als bloß ich und 2 oder 3 andere dann wird das sowieso kommen


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2009)

Es passt jetzt vielleicht nicht so ganz in diesen Thread... aber der eindeutige Tenor lautet ja, die alten Levelbereich 1-50 sind zu leer, zu langweilig und nervig. Daher ein freiwilliger Start auf Stufe 55.

Wie kann man denn die alten Gebiete wieder interessant machen so dass sich die Thematik "Keinen Bock nochmal alles durchzukauen" gleich zu unterbinden? 

- Eventuell ein paar neue Questreihen mit höherer EP-Ausbeute? 

- Die Instanzen wieder gangbar machen? Ich würde sagen, garkeine EPs und keine raren Drops vergeben wenn gezogen wird und dafür richtig gute EPs/Drops wenn man als normale Gruppe dort reingeht. Dann wäre zumindest der Anreiz wieder vorhanden und das Ziehen wäre wohl beendet.

- Alte Questreihen, die man abschliessen muss um spätere in BC/Nordend überhaupt erst machen zu können, einführen?

- Erfolgssystem erweitern, so dass einige Erfolge wirklich nur in den unteren Regionen gemacht werden können? 

- LowLvl-Raids? Bei dem Gedanken muss ich irgendwie schon schmunzeln und denke an Hogger - meine aber doch richtige. *rofl

- Titelvergabe? 

- Eine Art "Nahverkehrssystem" einführen? Auto-Laufen? Quasi mit dem Taxi (sinnbildlich) vom Wegekreuz zum Kral?

Keine Ahnung, aber ich denke man könnte die LowLvl-Bereiche auch anders reaktivieren ohne es gleich gänzlich auszuschliessen (wäre ja für diejenigen die auf 55 anfangen der Fall).


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juni 2009)

Nightshaw schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande ich bin auch dafür das man ab lvl 55 anfangen kann. Wenn man 2 80er hat kennt man doch eh schon alles wozu dann nochmal das ganze machen?



Mal ehrlich? Wo ist das Problem wenn man zwei 80er hat?

Zuwenig Splitter für Accountgebundene Ausrüstung? Keine Beruf um dem Twink unter die Arme zu greifen? Zu geizig um ihm mal was gutes aus dem AH zu kaufen?

Eigentlich müßte der ja sich ja schon wie von selbst leveln.......


----------



## Droyale (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Also die Überschrift drückts vll. nicht ganz richrtig aus aber ich erklärs mal kurz.
> 
> Wenn wir sagen wir mal mit dem nächsten Addon auf Stufe 90 kommen können wird das lvln von Twinks NOCH uninteressanter weil von 1-90 dauerts einfach scheißlange und man kann die Gebiete eh nimmer sehn weil man da schon viel zu lange drin rumgurkt.
> Also wäre es doch die Idee wenn man einen Char auf maxlvl hat das man z.B. seinen nächsten Trollpriester auf 55 mit grünem Crapequi im Trollstartgebiet anfängen lässt mit n paar Flugpunkten und man gleich mal Wesis etc. gehn kann zum lvln also praktisch wie beim Todesritter nur ohne geile Storyquestreihe.
> ...


Also naja.. bin nun einen schamy twink am hoch leveln, und war bisher 2-3 mal DM und war bisher jedesmal eine katastrophe und wenn da jeder mit 55 starten würde, wie würds dann aussehen in BK? vllt. doppelt EP bis 70.
Mfg


----------



## FantasyBoy (8. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Huhuu ihr Lieben ^^

Also ich lese mir das ja hier ganz gespannt durch , kann ja auch verstehen wenn der eine oder andere Angst hat das die Lev 1 Spieler
aussterben !

Meine Frage , warum sollten die Spieler aussterben ? Jeden heldenklasse wie zb. jetzt der DK setzt einen Spieler lev 55 voraus !
Das heisst jeder der neu anfängt MUSS ja erstmal von 1 ab lev und kann nicht mit einer Heldenklasse anfangen , und jeden 
Monat kommen tausende von neuen Spielern dazu , die ja alle erstmal bei 1 anfangen müssen 


UND Ps Zitat Wenn wir sagen wir mal mit dem nächsten Addon auf Stufe 90 kommen können wird das lvln von Twinks NOCH uninteressanter weil von 1-90 dauerts einfach scheißlange !


Es gibt spieler die viel Zeit haben , was dauert am lev den lange , ganz im gegenteil ich bin der Meinung das geht noch viel zu
schnell , ich habe jetzt mein Paladin in 13 Tagen 4 Stunden  Lev 1 - 80 gelevelt


----------



## Camô (8. Juni 2009)

Nightshaw schrieb:


> ihr dürft eines nich vergessen.
> 
> der TE hat schon nich ganz unrecht. Wer hat denn schon noch bock zu Lvl'n? Das Geschrei wird immer größer,dass das Questen voll Öd is etc und wenn Blizz nich was dagegen tut suchen sich die Leute ein anderes Spiel was Spaß macht. Blizz gibt dem Geschrei nach Nerfs,neue Heldenklasse etc doch ganz schnell nach weil sonst die Leute gehen könnten und das wiederum bedeutet weniger Geld
> 
> ...


Das Problem dabei wäre aber, dass der DK auf Level 55 ausgelegt war. Somit müsste man den anderen Klassen ebenfalls ein instanziertes Questgebiet zur Verfügung stellen, damit man innerhalb der nächsten Level alle bis 55 erlernbaren Zauber und Skills anwenden und vor allem beherrschen kann. Daran denkt hier offensichtlich niemand.


----------



## Dietziboy (8. Juni 2009)

Das ganze Levelsystem war von Anfang an scheisse, es war klar dass die Classic-Gebiete mit jedem Addon mehr aussterben.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ab hier hat sich das Thema für mich endgültig erledigt. Wer noch nicht mal die Ansichten und Meinungen anderer akzeptieren kann, braucht auch keinen Forumsbeitrag zu eröffnen. Wenn jemand deine Idee shice findet, findet er sie einfach shice. Fertig. Und wenn sie jemand gut findet, dann findet er sie halt einfach gut. Ich finde die Idee nicht gut. Einige andere auch. Viele finden sie sogar gut. Akzepiere es, das es auch anderes Denken gibt.
> 
> Aber in einem hast du recht: der "Schmarotzer"-Beitrag von wem auch immer war wirklich unnötig und kontraproduktiv. Jedoch ist es ebenfalls sehr kontraproduktiv von dir, alle Nein-Sager in einen Topf zu schmeissen und hier zu deflamieren.


ich aktzeptiere andere meinungen aber nur wenn sie sinnvoll begründet werden können wenn sowas kommt wie "der kann seine klasse dann nciht spielen" ist es einfach schwachsinn

wenn du einfach sagst du findest es unfair den anderen gegenüber akzeptier ich das auch gut aber es gibt noch viel unfairere dinge über die du dich dan aufregen müsstest also warum genau über sowas nichtiges

aber du wirst diesen post ja leider niemals lesen -.- schade eigendlich ich glabue eig das viele gar nicht sooo dagegen sind wie sie hier posten sondern sie haben einfach die  gesamtheit des konzepts das ich hier präsentiere nciht verstanden weil ja vieles auch erst im verlauf des threads erweitert wurde

edit: ausgearbeitet triffts besser sry


----------



## Cøred (8. Juni 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> *** ***



Woher hast du bitte die Information das es nicht höher als 80 gehen wird?


----------



## Nakiko (8. Juni 2009)

Eine Änderung müsste man machen, dann wäre ich mit der aktuellen Situation vollkommen zufrieden:

Die Dropraten diverser Quests erhöhen -> man killt dann weniger der benötigten mobs -> Quest Erfahrung für diese Sammelquests erhöhen.

Vielleicht noch die lvl Kurve etwas anpassen, nicht viel aber etwas mehr wie momentan.

Denn die Alte Welt hat irgendwie immer noch seinen Reiz und ich muss immer wieder an die Anfangszeit von WoW denken... Nostalgie ^^

MfG

NAkiko


----------



## Camô (8. Juni 2009)

Cøred schrieb:


> Woher hast du bitte die Information das es nicht höher als 80 gehen wird?


Keine Fullquotes bitte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/reportet


----------



## Maxorizor (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ...
> Das würde das Twinken viel interessanter machen und das man seinen Char dann nicht spielen kann ist für mich eh seit dem Todesritter eh keinen ausrede mehr weil den kann auch jeder spielen der vorher sich nen Char auf 55 lvln musste (wobei man ja immer noch sagen könnte für Todesritter nur lvl 55 für jede andere Klasse lvl 80/90 je nachdem mit welchem addon das dann anfängt).
> 
> MFG
> ...



... ich flame mal rum. Ich find ist ne nicht so ganz reife Idee.
Denn, wozu bitte schön spielt man denn einen Twink, zu 80% (...und mehr) einfach nur um Gold zu farmen.
Wenn es jedem so einfach gemacht wird an Gold zu kommen dann will ich die baldigen AH-Preise gar net wissen wollen (warscheinlich in Mio-Höhe).
Zudem muss ich noch sagen wer es wirklich Ernst meint mit seinem Twink, der sollte erst recht von Grund auf lernen mit seinem Char zu spielen, d.h. ab LVL 1 !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
MaX


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei wäre aber, dass der DK auf Level 55 ausgelegt war. Somit müsste man den anderen Klassen ebenfalls ein instanziertes Questgebiet zur Verfügung stellen, damit man innerhalb der nächsten Level alle bis 55 erlernbaren Zauber und Skills anwenden und vor allem beherrschen kann. Daran denkt hier offensichtlich niemand.




Doch klar.

Das Prizip ist ja auf Leute ausgelegt die ein oder mehrer 80er haben.
Da gehe ich mal davon aus das die wissen wie das Spiel an für sich läuft.

Und jetzt mal im Ernst unter uns Klosterschülern.

Gib mir nen 55er Hexer (Hexer is die einzige Klasse dich ich noch nicht gezockt habe) und einen Tag Zeit und ich weiß mindestens so gut wie der funktioniert wie jemand der ihn bis dahin gelevelt hat.

Nu tut doch nicht so als ob das hier höhere Mathematik ist.
das ist bloß WOW


----------



## Minorjiel (8. Juni 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> Also erstmal um hier was klar zustellen . . .
> Es wird kein neues Addon mehr geben . . . .
> Blizz wird nur noch den Emerald Dream (Smaragtgrüner Traum) Grim Batol und vllt Strudel rein machen
> Aber es wurde schon gesagt bei Blizz das maximal am Level ist und bleibt 80 auf 90 Level wird es nicht mehr geben



Gibts dafür ne Quelle? Ist natürlich logisch, dass Blizzard sein neues, geheimes Onlinerollenspiel pushen will, wenn es denn irgendwann mal fertig ist. Aber über 11 Millionen WOW Zocker und zahlende Kunden am langen Arm verhungern lassen, kann ich mir ncht vorstellen. Will ja vielleicht nicht jeder auf ein neues Spiel umsteigen. Kann mir daher nicht so recht vorstellen, dass die irgendwann sich selbst den Hahn zudrehen....solange noch Kundschaft da ist.



Asarion schrieb:


> Statt also ein Twinken ab Level 55 zu ermöglichen (und somit die kleineren Gebiete unter Level 55 quasi still zu legen), wäre ich eher dafür, das neue Quests und Gimmicks in die alten Gebiete eingefügt werde, damit man selbst als "alter Hase" wieder neues zu entdecken hat. Neue NPCs mit neuen Quests und neuartige Questarten wären mir jedenfalls um Längen lieber als noch schnelleres Leveln oder dem Überspringen von 55 Leveln. Zumal man spätestens ab dem 6. 55er Twink die Gegenden auch nicht mehr sehen kann und dann jammert, man will doch gerne direkt ab 70 anfangen können als Twink... oder ab 80, damit einen das Leveln gar nicht mehr aufhält.



Die Idee ist doch auch nett. Neue Quests für "(Neu)Anfänger"....und per Phasing auch Quests für 80er in den alten Gebieten realisieren :-)


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Maxorizor schrieb:


> ... ich flame mal rum. Ich find ist ne nicht so ganz reife Idee.
> Denn, wozu bitte schön spielt man denn einen Twink, zu 80% (...und mehr) einfach nur um Gold zu farmen.
> Wenn es jedem so einfach gemacht wird an Gold zu kommen dann will ich die baldigen AH-Preise gar net wissen wollen (warscheinlich in Mio-Höhe).
> Zudem muss ich noch sagen wer es wirklich Ernst meint mit seinem Twink, der sollte erst recht von Grund auf lernen mit seinem Char zu spielen, d.h. ab LVL 1 !
> ...


also alternativ kannst du ihn auch einfach hochspielen weil du die erfahrung machen willst oder weil du deinen main nicht mehr sehen kannst und was neues suchst


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Die Idee ist doch auch nett. Neue Quests für "(Neu)Anfänger"....und per Phasing auch Quests für 80er in den alten Gebieten realisieren :-)


das wär richtig nice

und grim batol bitte mal aufmahen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: also ich fahr jetzt mal von der arbeit nach hause und wärhend ich fahre macht bitte vorschläge wie man das konzept für alle ein bisschen erträglicher machen könnte und bitte bitte bitte bitte hört auf ständig irgendwelche bereits 100 mal diskutierten und abgschmettertend argumentationen zu verwenden


----------



## Gen91 (8. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Doch klar.
> 
> Das Prizip ist ja auf Leute ausgelegt die ein oder mehrer 80er haben.
> Da gehe ich mal davon aus das die wissen wie das Spiel an für sich läuft.
> ...



Genauso sehe ich dass aus! Leute die immer sagen es gibt dann noch mehr Idioten auf lvl (80 oder was es dann sein wird) liegen falsch. Es würde nicht mehr Idioten geben, sondern diese würden einfach ne andere Klasse spielen, was ja im Prinzip egal ist und Leute die ihre Klasse können, für die ist es wirklich nicht so schwer sich schnell an was anderes zu gewöhnen.
Ich habe damals (ohne angeben zu wollen -.-) mal in Kara (vor dem nerv Patch) mal mit unserem Mt die Rollen getauscht und niemand hats gemerkt.
WoW ist jetzt von der körperlichenleistung (Geschicklichkeit, Schnelligkeit) nicht das anspruchvollste. Wenn ein wenig logisch an die Fähigkeiten einer Klasse ran geht ist es kein Problem eine gute Skillung oder die guten Fähigkeiten zu sehen.


aber btt^^
Man sollte auf jedenfall einen max lvl Charakter haben und mit diesem etwas leisten (einmalige Questreihe, Gold bezahlen [ja is öde^^], oder einen Gegenstand aus ner Raidini). Lvl 1 Charactere werden auch nicht aussterben, woher würden denn sondt die immer höhere Spielerzahlen von Blizz kommen von den 500k Accounts, die vielleicht zu den 11mio oder wie viele es jetzt sind dazu kommen sind nur ein kleiner Teil zweit Accounts oder Rückfällige^^.


----------



## Elicios (8. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Keine Fullquotes bitte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selbsternannte Forenpolizei oder was?!

Eigentlich sollte man ja schreiben: /reportet für Sinnlosigkeit deines Posts! 
Aber reporten tun nur kleine würstchen... von daher...wayne

@Topic: Im Grunde geht es nur um die Storyline, von daher finde ich es für Spieler, die einen Charakter schon auf das höchste Level gebracht haben sinnvoll!


----------



## Camô (8. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Doch klar.
> 
> Das Prizip ist ja auf Leute ausgelegt die ein oder mehrer 80er haben.
> Da gehe ich mal davon aus das die wissen wie das Spiel an für sich läuft.
> ...


Dann sollte das aber auch nur auf diejenigen ausgerichtet sein, die min. einen 80er besitzen. Dennoch würde ich dem skeptisch gegenüberstehen, denn das Aussterben der Alten Welt, auch wenns bei manchem Augenrollen und Brechreiz verursacht, ist dann vorprogrammiert und mit Sicherheit nicht im Sinne des Entwicklers. Neulinge gäbe es keine, eine Geisterwelt schreckt jeden Noobie ab, der zuvor von 11 Millionen aktiven Spielern überzeugt war.
Zudem ist es nicht das Ziel, eine jede Klasse aufs Maximallevel zu treiben, zumindest nicht vom Großteil der Spieler. Viel eher sollte Blizz nach vorne schauen und nicht die Alte Welt verschlimmbessern. 
Ich finde die Idee mit dem DK ihn auf Level 55 anzusetzen gut und äußerst gelungen umgesetzt. Aber die Schwemme an unfähigen DK's war haarsträubend. Allerdings konntest du vielen anhand der Klassenwahl des Todesritters und der womöglich daraus resultierenden Unfähigkeit diesen Charakter zu beherrschen deine persönlichen Schlüsse daraus ziehen. Das geht dann nicht mehr und mal im ernst, das Risiko einer neuen Randomflamewelle wäre im Buffedforum unerträglich. Klar, jetzt könnte man das Argument der gildeninternen Raids anführen, dann sage aber ich: Warum nicht gleich Gildenserver aufmachen? Bloß nicht in Kontakt mit fremden Spielern kommen, sie könnten ja belastend sein.

Ich zweifle nicht daran dass du DU den 55er beherrschen würdest, genau wie ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ein großer Teil der Spieler ... ne sorry, ohne mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und diese Konsequenz würde ich nicht als einziger daraus ziehen.


----------



## Camô (8. Juni 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Selbsternannte Forenpolizei oder was?!
> 
> Eigentlich sollte man ja schreiben: /reportet für Sinnlosigkeit deines Posts!
> Aber reporten tun nur kleine würstchen... von daher...wayne
> ...


Allein auf dieser Seite habe ich 2 "sinnvolle" Posts, reportet habe ich, da der Thread relativ belebt ist. Folglich möchte ich nicht, dass durch einen 1-Zeiler-Fullquote interessante Beiträge in der Versenkung verschwinden. Zudem wird das Fullquoten auch in den Regeln des Forums gerügt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: NICHT reporten tun nur faule Säcke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schach matt.


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. Juni 2009)

oha... ich als twinker bin dagegen! die welt ist schon so leer! Es wäre ein jammer die alte welt so kaputt zu machen. Ich gehe gerne durch die alten inis. Man findet nur noch schwer ne gruppe aber die Wotlk inis sind ja mal das letzte gegen die alten.


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> oha... ich als twinker bin dagegen! die welt ist schon so leer! Es wäre ein jammer die alte welt so kaputt zu machen. Ich gehe gerne durch die alten inis. Man findet nur noch schwer ne gruppe aber die Wotlk inis sind ja mal das letzte gegen die alten.



Ich kann diesen Einwand zwar verstehen, aber wie ich bereits gesgt habe:
Die Leute die wenn die Idee umgesetzt würde auf 55 starten würden sind die, die sich heute durch Instanzen ziehen lassen weil sie es einfach leid sind sich immer wieder durch den LowLevel Bereich zu questen.
Die die heute noch in LowLevel Instanzen gehen könnten es weiterhin tun, es gäbe also keine wirkliche Änderung in der Anzahl der für Gruppen verfügbaren Spieler im LowLevel Bereich.


----------



## Elicios (8. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Allein auf dieser Seite habe ich 2 "sinnvolle" Posts, reportet habe ich, da der Thread relativ belebt ist. Folglich möchte ich nicht, dass durch einen 1-Zeiler-Fullquote interessante Beiträge in der Versenkung verschwinden. Zudem wird das Fullquoten auch in den Regeln des Forums gerügt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann reporte, wenn Du meinst, Du brauchst es.. aber unterlass es einfach der ganzen Community mitzuteilen, dass sogar Du die /reportfunktion kennst.. In meinen Augen, sind solche Beiträge auf einen höheren Level zu setzten, wie ein Fullquote Post!
Du erstellst aus Absicht einen (Forenpolizei)Spampost, Fullquoten machen dies evtl. nur aus reiner Unwissenheit!

Naja, dass schach matt, kannst behalten!


----------



## Apfelwiese (8. Juni 2009)

Server zusammenlegen, sprich leere Server auflösen. Auf manchen ist es grausam und das mit 80 ! Ab dem nächsten Addon bei Erstellung eines Twinks (1 oder 2 80er vorrausgesetzt) alle Klasen ab Stufe 55 lvln, mit netten Quests die zum Kennenlernen der jeweiligen Klasse dienen. Natürlich sollte man wählen können ob man von Stufe 55 beginnen will. Sprich alle die sich beklagen das die alte Welt ausstirbt ... können dann gerne zum x Mal durchs Brachland und Strangle laufen. Alle anderen können dann ne andere Klasse angehen ohne über einen DK nachzudenken ...
Wenn man von lvl 1 bis 90 lvln muss dann stirbt die alte Welt (inklusive BC u. dann WotLK) erst Recht aus ! Never ever mache ich das ...


----------



## Minorjiel (8. Juni 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> oha... ich als twinker bin dagegen! die welt ist schon so leer! Es wäre ein jammer die alte welt so kaputt zu machen. Ich gehe gerne durch die alten inis. Man findet nur noch schwer ne gruppe aber die Wotlk inis sind ja mal das letzte gegen die alten.



Richtig.....theoretisch zumindest. Bei uns auf dem Server findet man schon recht viele Twinker und Neulinge in der alten Welt. Verfolgt man lokalen Chat, dann bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass nur noch wenige Einsteiger den "Zauber" von WoW so erleben wie es die alten Hasen von 3 oder 4 Jahren getan haben. 
Und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass sich ein Großteil der "Low-Levels"/Twinks einfach durch Instanzen wie die Todesminen durchziehen lassen....das Ziel ist ja nicht mehr das Entdecken der Welt (man kennt ja schon alles), sondern der Lichtblitz und der Gong der ertönt, wenn die 80 erreicht ist. Neueinsteiger und (die meisten) Twinker gehen doch mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen an das Spiel heran.

Unter diesem Aspekt finde ich den optionalen Anfang mit Lvl 55 (wenn man bereits einen  Lvl 80 Char hat) gar nicht so verkehrt. Neueinsteiger können dann gemeinsam die Welt entdecken und werden nicht gleich mit miesen Flames frustiert, wenn die Todesminen oder die HdW nicht gleich auf Anhieb klappen. Twinker könnensich entscheiden , ob sie der Story wegen nochmal von LvL 1 starten und zusätzlich Einsteigern beim Spielstart behilflich sein wollen...oder ob Sie halt nur schnell 80 werden möchten und daher ab 55 starten. 

Ich glaube, da würde die Community etwas entspannen :-)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Juni 2009)

weis net ob es hier schon gessagt wurde 
warum macht blizz nich nen neuen größeren planeten auf wo man von 10 bis 50 kommt und dan zurück auf die alte welt halt mit 
südend wer doch ne idee oder leude ??




ps. ja rechtschreib fehler 
und so wurde das lvln wieder spass machen


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Ich hab gerade gelesen dass es in DaoC eine ähnliche Mechanik gibt.
Das beweist doch dass die Idee funktionieren kann.


----------



## xRohen (8. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin dagegen, twinke sehr viel und gerne und das macht mir auch viel mehr Spaß als raiden (ja, solls auch geben xD).

Die alten Gebiete sind ohnehin schon leer und wenn man mal eine Gruppe sucht für irgendeine Instanz dann sind es zu 90% Twinks von irgendwelchen 80ern.

Wenn man jetzt allerdings das leveln ab 55 einführen würde, dann würde da alles aussterben. Und auch neue Spieler hätten es viel schwerer, weil sie eben kaum noch Gruppen finden. (bitte nicht mit der Begründung es kommen immer wieder neue, der Großteil der "Alten Welt" sind Twinks)

Und die Auswahl zwischen 1 und 55 ist meiner Meinung nach auch Blödsinn, denn wer würde noch auf 1 anfangen wenn er die Wahl hat auf 55 zu starten.
Daher ganz klares nein, leveln geht ohnehin schon zu schnell.. 10-11 Tage played reichen für einen 80er und man hat ja Zeit dafür, ist ja nicht gerade so als müsste man unbedingt in kürzester Zeit lvl 80 erreichen.


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2009)

Der einzige Grund für mich wäre, wenn man mal eben einen Heiler/Tank/DD für den Raid hochspielen möchte, das würde schon Sinn ergeben finde ich.

Vielleicht wäre da die Möglichkeit eines "Leihchars" net schlecht... lol, ok... ich führe den Gedanken garnicht erst weiter aus.


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

xRohen schrieb:


> Also ich bin dagegen, twinke sehr viel und gerne und das macht mir auch viel mehr Spaß als raiden (ja, solls auch geben xD).
> 
> Die alten Gebiete sind ohnehin schon leer und wenn man mal eine Gruppe sucht für irgendeine Instanz dann sind es zu 90% Twinks von irgendwelchen 80ern.
> 
> ...



Dieses Argument habe ich bereits zweimal widerlegt, bitte lest euch doch den Thread durch bevor ihr postet.



xRohen schrieb:


> Daher ganz klares nein, leveln geht ohnehin schon zu schnell.. 10-11 Tage played reichen für einen 80er und man hat ja Zeit dafür, ist ja nicht gerade so als müsste man unbedingt in kürzester Zeit lvl 80 erreichen.



10-11 Tage played sind für jemanden der am Tag vielleicht eine Stunde Zeit findet zu spielen eine verdammt lange Zeit.


----------



## Minorjiel (8. Juni 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> weis net ob es hier schon gessagt wurde
> warum macht blizz nich nen neuen größeren planeten auf wo man von 10 bis 50 kommt und dan zurück auf die alte welt halt mit
> südend wer doch ne idee oder leude ??
> 
> ...



Hm, einfach 40 lvl in ein neues Gebiet verlagern? Die Idee ist auch nicht verkehrt....aber mal ehrlich, dass leveln macht den einen mehr und den anderen weniger Spaß, ist und bleibt aber nur der Weg zum Ziel "Endcontent". Es wäre ziemlich aufwendig und schon fast sinnfrei, wenn soviele Gebiete neu erstellt und designed werden müssten, mit denen man später nichts mehr anstellen kann. Zu einer Scherbenwelt und einem Nordend wurden und werden regelmäßig neue Inis und Raids hinzugefügt, weil sich dort eben die Maximallevel aufhalten. Es geht doch keiner mehr zurück in die alten Welt..egal ob Azeroth oder irgendein neues Gebiet. --> Wir wollen ja vorwärts, nicht rückwärts...da wäre ein neues Gebiet für dir Durchreise vermutlich zu aufwendig


----------



## Camô (8. Juni 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Dann reporte, wenn Du meinst, Du brauchst es.. aber unterlass es einfach der ganzen Community mitzuteilen, dass sogar Du die /reportfunktion kennst.. In meinen Augen, sind solche Beiträge auf einen höheren Level zu setzten, wie ein Fullquote Post!
> Du erstellst aus Absicht einen (Forenpolizei)Spampost, Fullquoten machen dies evtl. nur aus reiner Unwissenheit!
> 
> Naja, dass schach matt, kannst behalten!


Oder weil sie meinen, es sich "unbestraft" erlauben zu können. Das weisst du nicht, genausowenig wie ich. Immer alles hinnehmen ist auch keine Lösung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Indirekt helfe ich ja.


----------



## Nightshaw (8. Juni 2009)

die aussage is doch quatsch scrätcher.

auch wenn er noch so tolle items hat muss ich die altne gebiete trotzdem durchquesten. darauf wollte ich hinaus. es is doch immer wieder ein und die selbe tur. is halt wie mitm farmen... immer wieder ein und die selbe sache stunde für stunde. macht dir das spaß? ich mein wäre was neues drin z.b ne neue storyline oder inis etc. hätte das auch mal wieder nen anreiz. 

außerdem is das was ihr doch sagte alles nur Nostalgie. Die Welt verändert sich genauso wie unsere Welt draußen und dagegen kann man nix machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tendo (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> btw: flames von wegen shice idee könnt ihr euch sparen



Es ist trotzdem eine Scheiß-Idee. Wer einen Char auf Max-lvl haben will, soll ihn sich auch selber hochspielen. Das mit den Todesrittern war schon Mist, aber es allgemein zu machen noch schwachsinniger. Dann kann Blizz ja gleich alle alten Länder von der Karte streichen.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juni 2009)

Die Anzahl der EPs wurde erhöht, es wurden mehr Flugpunkte gesetzt, es gibt Accountgebundene Ausrüstung die mehr EPs bringen.

Und jetzt NOCH SCHNELLER Leveln? Die gier des Menschen ist unersättlich! Und wenn alle Chars auf Lv 55 anfangen wird das nicht genug sein! Ich wette 3 Monate danach kommen die Fragen auf wie "warum nicht gleich auf 90? Als ob die paar Lv einen Unterschied machen! Zumal ich die Gebiete ja schon davor X-mal durchgespielt hab!"

Es läuft alles darauf hinaus die Chars gleich auf dem HighLevel zu erstellen. 

Und was wird Blizzard tun? Das gleiche wie mit der Questreihe für den Todesritter! Es könnte sich ja irgendwer benachteilig fühlen also machen wir das so, dass auch wirklich jeder die Möglichkeit dazu erhält!

Das wird der Tod von Randomgruppen, Lowgebieten und damit auch viel Spielspaß vernichten! 

Kennt ihr den Unterschied zwischen sparen und kaufen und geschenkt bekommen? Wenn man etwas mit Sorgfalt und Mühe erstellt hat ist es was besonderes, ist es aber "Stangenware" wird es schnell langweilig. Und so wird es dann auch mit dem Spielspaß sein!

Oder glaubt ihr tatsächlich es macht jetzt so nen riesen Unterschied ob ich mit nem Hexer oder Mage nach Ulduar gehe??

Abgesehen von dem: "buhuhuhuuu ich hab mir jetzt mal schnell 3 Level 90er erstellt! Das Ruffarmen geht zu lange und der Content ist viiiel zu wenig!!! Und überhaupt!!! Man müßte das Spiel vereinfachen wenn einer mit Level 90 direkt einsteigt! Oder ihm gleich ne epische Ausrüstung geben! Sonst hat er ja keine Chance! Und ach ja! Gold! Immerhin hab ich ja nicht die Chance meine Berufe zu skillen und das nachzuholen hab ich keinen Bock!"

Und wozu das alles?


----------



## Phash (8. Juni 2009)

warum heulen viele über "zu wenig content" und wollen dann 50% des Contents komplett überspringen?


----------



## Troll und Fisch (8. Juni 2009)

Leveln abschaffen, kleines instanziertes Startgebiet damit man die Klasse kennenlernt, mit 80 raus kommt und jeden nachfolgenden Raid zur Verzweiflung bringt, 10k Gold bei Charerstellung und es passt.

Damit schlägt Blizz 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe. 

Erstens entzieht sich das Spiel dann der Suchtproblematik und zweitens gibts keine Serverlags mehr, da das Spiel keiner mehr spielt.

Hat doch was. :-)


----------



## Pusillin (8. Juni 2009)

finde die idee nicht gut.
du sagst es wäre langweilig, weil du immer das selbe machst? 
mit deinem vorschlag machst du es nur noch schlimmer.
ich denke fast keine hat alle gebiete der alten welt durchgespielt und ist in jeder alten instanz gewesen, gerade dort ist die größte vielfalt der world of warcraft.
darfst natürlich nicht immer in die gleichen gebiete gehen, obwohl es dank des vorhandenen wissens über quests etc. verlockend ist.

dein vorschlag macht auf mich den eindruck, als möchtest du einfach nur möglichst viele 80er/90er haben, oder es mit wenig aufwand erreichen.
dir geht es nicht um den spaß an sich (am leveln, am spielen) sondern nur um den spaß (falls man das so nennen kann) die maximalstufe erreicht zu haben, mit möglichst vielen charakteren.
ich weiß auch nicht ob es spaß macht, mit jedem twink dann 20 mal in der gleichen 80er/90er instanz/raid gewesen zu sein, mir jedenfalls nicht.

demmnoch, so ist es auch bei mir, hat man das ziel "maximalstufe" vor augen.
doch es ist so: man hat viel spaß dabei, und auf 80/90 auch noch, aber langsam wird es langweilig, bis man feststellt,
dass der weg, den man zur maximalstufe gegangen ist, am meisten spaß gemacht hat.

man sollte sich jedoch nicht verbissen auf dieses Ziel konzentrieren, und sich wegen ep ziehen lassen oder 
so vorschläge wie deine machen, dann verpasst man das beste.


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und jetzt NOCH SCHNELLER Leveln? Die gier des Menschen ist unersättlich! Und wenn alle Chars auf Lv 55 anfangen wird das nicht genug sein! Ich wette 3 Monate danach kommen die Fragen auf wie "warum nicht gleich auf 90? Als ob die paar Lv einen Unterschied machen! Zumal ich die Gebiete ja schon davor X-mal durchgespielt hab!"



Es geht hier doch nicht darum wie lange es dauert einen Char zu Leveln sondern darum dass Twinken in seiner momentanen Form, jedenfalls für einige Leute, mich eingeschlossen, nur "Arbeit" ist und keinen Spielspass bringt.
Die beiden Themen hängen meiner Meinung nach nur indirekt zusammen, denn selbst wenn ich einen Twink an einem Wochenende auf 60 bringen könnte würde das nichts darann ändern dass mich der Bereich von 1-55 nur nerven würde.


@ Pusillin:
Das mag für dich ja stimmen aber für manche Leute ist nunmal der Endgame Content das was das Spiel interessant macht.


----------



## ikarus275 (8. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Bin dafür, daß man weiterhin bei lvl 1 startet, warum? ....
> 
> So lernt man die Welt etwas mehr kennen.
> Bei lvl 55 wäre man ja quasi schon gleich in der Scherbenwelt + Nordrend.



Die alte Welt kennt man aber nach dem 5. Char in- und auswendig und hängt einem gelinde gesagt zum Halse raus. 
Beim Levelcap von dann irgendwann 90 hätte ich jedenfalls null Lust mehr irgendeine neue Klasse hochzuspielen..
Selbst heutztage gibt es defakto einfach KEINE Instanzgruppen mehr die sich einfach mal so zusammenfinden für die alten Instanzen. 
Und man muss absolut NICHT von level 1 an hochleven um eine Klasse spielen zu können, das ist ziemlicher Quatsch. 
Im Endeffekt schaut sie der versierte Spieler eh nurnoch paar Guides an, bastelt das ui fertig, testet 2, 3 Skillungen durch und Ende. 
Dank der immer weitergreifender Simplifizierung im gesamten Spiel braucht man sowieso bald nurnoch 5 Knöppe fürs Endgame. Und wozu in irgendwelchen Low Inzen rennen wenn sowieso nur der jeweils aktuelle Endcontent mit den Instanzen "wichtig" ist ?


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juni 2009)

Nightshaw schrieb:


> 1.die aussage is doch quatsch scrätcher.
> 
> 2.auch wenn er noch so tolle items hat muss ich die altne gebiete trotzdem durchquesten. darauf wollte ich hinaus. es is doch immer wieder ein und die selbe tur. is halt wie mitm farmen... immer wieder ein und die selbe sache stunde für stunde.
> 
> 3.macht dir das spaß? ich mein wäre was neues drin z.b ne neue storyline oder inis etc. hätte das auch mal wieder nen anreiz



1. Nur weil sie nicht deiner Meinung entspricht, muß sie nicht gleich quatsch sein! Ich sage auch nicht du verzapfst nur Mist sondern schreibe eben meine Argumente. Also überlege dir ob du diskutieren oder Beleidigen willst. 

2. Wann hast du den letzten Twink erstellt? Du weißt schon, dass es immer mehr als ein Gebiet gibt in dem man questen kann? Also zumindestens bis zur Scherbenwelt! du wirst mindestens ein Gebiet in Kalimdor und eins in den östlichen Königreichen haben in denen man questen kann. Du wirst es auch nicht schaffen alles wegzuquesten, dafür kriegst du heutzutage zuviel EPs, geschweige denn Berufe "aktuell" mitzuskillen! Wenn du die Berufe gleich mitmachen willst (was letztendlich zeitsparend ist) darfste noch mal ne FarmEhrenrunde drehen, weil du einfach vom Level her zu schnell steigst. 

Ausserdem "muß" man nicht in die alten Gebiete zurück! Nur wenn man Erfolge will! Und wo ist da der Unterschied? Ach ja! Auf dem selben Level kämpft man noch, auf 80 haust du den Mob mit einer Hand auf dem Rücken und verbundenen Augen ungespitzt in den Boden! Erfolg? Ja, du hast deine Zeit als 80er sinnlos in Lowlevelgebieten vergeudet! Die du ja nach eigenen Aussagen garnicht mehr sehen kannst/willst!

3. Es ist ein MMORPG! Und ja es macht mir Spaß! Wenn ich nen echt schlechten Twink habe und ein Monster umhaue obwohl es mich getötet hat und ich erst dachte ich hätte keine Chance um es dann unter auslooten sämtlicher Fähigkeiten umzuhauen! Das kann z.B. ein oranges sein! Ausserdem ist man ja "eigentlich" nur selten alleine unterwegs! Man trifft öfter Leute. Ich weiß ja nicht auf was für Realms ihr spielt, aber anscheinend sind die für Neue gesperrt und eure Bekannten sind alles "Twinkverweigerer"! 

Ich wäre dafür, dass neue Rassen eingefügt werden! Das würde die alten Gebiet wieder um einiges attraktiver machen! Aber ihr dürft nicht vergessen: Die kriegen sicher auch nur Startgebiete, alles was darüber hinaus geht, wird an Gebieten für die "Highlevel" abgezogen.

Man könnte in die alte Welt noch ein paar Funquests einführen. Mal hier und da ein wenig überarbeiten, eventuell noch 1-2 Fraktionen einführen mit Belohnungen für Lowlevel. Es wurde ja z.B. schonmal die Goblinstadt im Sumpf eingefügt. Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## ikarus275 (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Es geht hier doch nicht darum wie lange es dauert einen Char zu Leveln sondern darum dass Twinken in seiner momentanen Form, jedenfalls für einige Leute, mich eingeschlossen, nur "Arbeit" istund keinen Spielspass bringt.
> Die beiden Themen hängen meiner Meinung nach nur indirekt zusammen, denn selbst wenn ich einen Twink an einem Wochenende auf 60 bringen könnte würde das nichts darann ändern dass mich der Bereich von 1-55 nur nerven würde.
> 
> 
> ...


/sign

Wer Bock hat das 6. mal durchs Schlingendorntal zu rennen, darfs gerne machen. Optional Stufe 1 oder direkt Stufe 55 zur Auswahl, das wär doch ok. 
Dann würde man mal sehen wieviel Leute noch freiwillig den alten ausgelutschten Kram spielt.


----------



## Nekramcruun (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da is eh schon keiner mehr renn mal durchs brachland da gibts nid ma mehr flames im /1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das mag für deinen server zutreffen aber ich kann das so nicht bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagriel (8. Juni 2009)

Secondsight schrieb:


> Genießt lieber die Zeit von 1-60 sie ist die beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war einmal... was ist heute an der Zeit von 1-60 noch "die beste Zeit"?
ein durchrushen in die Scherbenwelt, da ohne innies schnell mal auf 68-70 um dann endlich... ja was? 
Ah: die tägliche Tretmühle und EPIXXE!
Neenee mein lieber, die Zeiten, wo du mit 40 Mann geraidet hast und Monate brauchtest um ein paar Setteile zu ergattern sind vorbei! Ein für alle Male!

Hach ja, die gute alte Zeit!

Neee, ich hab da ne ganz andere, revolutionäre Idee!
Man startet mit (zzt.) WotLK und arbeitet   sich in mühevoller Kleinarbeit 20 level hinab um dann mit 60 endlich WoW spielen zu dürfen!

Ruft mit mit aus: Bäck tu se Ruths!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: contra!
Ich halte nichts davon alle Klasse auf 55 anfangen zu lassen!
Das leveln gehört (auch wenn du heute kaum noch ne Innie von innen siehts - es sei denn du wirst gezogen) einfach dazu!
So ist das halt!
Ich sage ja auch nicht als 7-jähriger: Schule ist Sch... (darf mann hier im Forum 'Scheiße' schreiben?) Lass mich direkt als Vorstandsvorsitzender anfangen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von daher: keep on leveling!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Wer Bock hat das 6. mal durchs Schlingendorntal zu rennen, darfs gerne machen. Optional Stufe 1 oder direkt Stufe 55 zur Auswahl, das wär doch ok.
> Dann würde man mal sehen wieviel Leute noch freiwillig den alten ausgelutschten Kram spielt.


eben dann würden sogar alle die hier groß nein schreien plötzlich 100 neue twinks anfangen und zwar auf 55


----------



## Phash (8. Juni 2009)

ich find lowie twinken gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> eben dann würden sogar alle die hier groß nein schreien plötzlich 100 neue twinks anfangen und zwar auf 55



Mal ehrlich? Ihr questet doch eh nur mit Questhelper oder? Und was macht ihr dann auf 80? Nax, Nax, Ulduar, Nax, Ulduar, Ulduar

Also wo ist es dann im 80er Bereich spannender? Das sind doch eh nur die selben Gebiete die ihr schon mit 5 Chars durchhabt......


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Niemand hat gesagt dass Chars auf 80 anfangen sollen, und bevor du fragst, ja leveln von 55 bis 80 ist nicht so eintönig wie von 1 bis 55, und nein, ich benutze keine Addons zum Questen.
Und dann ist da noch PvP, das meiner Meinung nach auch erst in diesem Bereich interessant wird.


----------



## Eruator (8. Juni 2009)

nette Idee...
Doch miener MEInung nach ist es schwierig mit lv. 55 in eine Klasse einzusteigen, da man dann nicht siene Klasse kennenlernt.
Ich weiß noch wie das bei meinem DK war, so viele neue Fähigkeiten usw. so das ich am Anfang ganz erschlagen war.

Wenn ich dann mal 3 TAge lang nicht gesoielt habe wusste ich nicht mehr was welche Fähigkeit bringt und musste mich ersteinmal wieder "einarbeiten" so ist mir dann auch die LUSt an meinem DK vergangen und er vergammelt nun auf Stufe 61^^

Grüße Eruator


----------



## Nightshaw (8. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 1. Nur weil sie nicht deiner Meinung entspricht, muß sie nicht gleich quatsch sein! Ich sage auch nicht du verzapfst nur Mist sondern schreibe eben meine Argumente. Also überlege dir ob du diskutieren oder Beleidigen willst.
> 
> 2. Wann hast du den letzten Twink erstellt? Du weißt schon, dass es immer mehr als ein Gebiet gibt in dem man questen kann? Also zumindestens bis zur Scherbenwelt! du wirst mindestens ein Gebiet in Kalimdor und eins in den östlichen Königreichen haben in denen man questen kann. Du wirst es auch nicht schaffen alles wegzuquesten, dafür kriegst du heutzutage zuviel EPs, geschweige denn Berufe "aktuell" mitzuskillen! Wenn du die Berufe gleich mitmachen willst (was letztendlich zeitsparend ist) darfste noch mal ne FarmEhrenrunde drehen, weil du einfach vom Level her zu schnell steigst.
> 
> ...





1. deine aussage is sehr wohl quatsch gewesen. ich hab geschrieben: es macht einfach keinen spaß die alten gebiete immer wieder durchzuackern wenn man schon alles kennt! du hast was von acc. gebundenen item, items im ah kaufen etc gelappt und meintest es lvlt sich wie von selbst! failed?! jo weil darauf wollte ich nicht hinaus selbst wenn ich mit den illidan blades auf lvl 1 unterwegs wäre muss ich trotzdem mobs killen und quest für quest erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das brauch ich ja dir nich erzählen scheinst ja eh sehr überzeugt von dir selbst zu sein.

2. öhm ich habe 2 80er und 5 twinks auf lvl 40-53 also ich denke ich kenn so ziemlich alle Gebiete (nicht alle Quests das behaupte ich gar nicht).

3. wow is ja nen erfolgerlebenis hast nen elite mob umgehauen der 4 oder 5 lvl über dir ist....hmm acc items etc muss ja heutzutage schwer sein.


und zu guter letzt ich spiele aus azshara ( einer der vollsten deutschen realms) und selbst da wo man noch gruppen findet für low inis macht es einfach kein spaß. mag sein das es manchen spaß macht aber sehr viele auch nich! geht das nich in deinen schädel? 

naja hat eh kein sinn weiter zu diskutieren. du verstehst eh nich was man von dir will


----------



## Dabow (8. Juni 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> Die Idee ansich würde ich ja befürworten, aber die Levelbereiche von 1-55 sterben dann noch mehr aus!



Seh ich leider auch so ... Es wäre zwar klasse, da man unheimlich schnell einen neuen Char oben hat ... aber die alten Gebiete sind dann uninteressant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irkirtark (8. Juni 2009)

Ihr seit doch alle nur zu faul zum leveln und blizz macht es euch so leicht...
Mit jedem Addon wird die anzahl der benötigten EP für ein levelup runtergesetzt so das es genausolang von Lv1 auf 80 geht wie damals von 1-60 und außerdem kann man in den neuen gebieten eh besser leveln weil sie besser aufgebaut sind und es viel mehr schnell zu erledigende Qs gibt die man gut findet. Außerdem gibt es die accountgebundenen items mit denen die twinks zusammen mit ein paar verzauberungen total overpowerd sind... Also hört auf zu meckern wenns ihrgentwann Lv100 gibst geht Lv 1-55 in einer woche locker...


----------



## flooha (8. Juni 2009)

dann wäre in den unteren bereichen tote hose und neuanfänger würden weder gruppen finden noch kontakte knüpfen.
daher, keine gute idee!


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Seh ich leider auch so ... Es wäre zwar klasse, da man unheimlich schnell einen neuen Char oben hat ... aber die alten Gebiete sind dann uninteressant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe doch zweimal erklärt warum gerade das ein Trugschluss ist, bitte lest das doch.

@Irkirtark:
Selbst wenn wir zu faul wären, so wie du es in deiner unbegründeten, grundlos aggressiven Behauptung darstellst, was würde das ändern? Spiele sollen Spass machen und keine Arbeit sein.


----------



## madmurdock (8. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre auch dafür. Gerade das Leveln ohne Mount ist einfach nur nervig, vor allem wenn man wie ich schon mehr als nur einen Twink in den höheren Levelbereich gebracht hat.

Um das Problem zu umgehen, dass man durch die kürzere Levelphase viele der Skills nicht kennt, stelle ich mir folgendes vor:

- Instanzierte Startgebiete wie beim DK zum einen für die Hordeseite und zum anderen für die Allianz im Bereich von 55 bis 58.Hier sollte man dann seinen Charakter langsam kennen lernen.
- Ausbildungsquests bei denen man spezielle Skills benutzen soll (ähnlich wie beim Argentumturnier: "Anstürmen" - Skill etc).
Hier stelle ich mir das evtl sogar auf dem Niveau der Hunter Epicbogen questreihe vor. An die Leute, die diese nicht gemacht haben: man musste 4 Elitedämonen mit diversen Skills kiten (Schlangenbiss, zurechtstutzen), da sie sonst nicht schaffbar waren. Beim Abschliessen erhält man Items auf T1 bis T2 Niveau genauso wie bei den DKs.

Und mal ehrlich... Das Argument mit "xy beherrscht seinen Char nicht richtig aufgrund der kurzen Levelphase" zieht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.
Wenn man sich nicht in diversen Foren bzw bei Mitspielern schlau macht, welche Skills man wann, wie und warum benutzt, kann seinen Char selbst dann nicht "gut" bzw "perfekt" spielen, wenn er von 1-80 gequestet hat. Ausserdem kennt man als 80er ja alle anderen Klassen und sollte in etwa wissen, was sie so können.
Richtig zu spielen lernt man seinen CHarakter halt nicht beim Farmen/Questen sondern eben in Instanzen, Pvp und Arena. 2 Stunden Ini xy zu heilen bzw zu tanken hat 1000 mal mehr Lerneffekt als 20 Stunden Mobs mit Frostbolts zu kloppen.


madmurdock.


----------



## Irkirtark (8. Juni 2009)

WoW ist doch größtenteils Arbeit die ganze Farmerrei und so... und dann auch noch Gold für Verzauberungen... reppkosten ist echt die dümmste idee die Blizz je hatte ich meine ich hab 6 Raidtage in der Woche und Montags kann ich dann Tausende an G für Reppkosten farmen und Verzauberungsmats und edelstein...


----------



## Kráin94 (8. Juni 2009)

im prinzip ne gute idee, hatte da auch schonmal dran gedacht , weil mir das leveln auch langsam aufn sack geht...
aber du musst auch mal an die denken, die neu mit WoW anfangen...
die treffen dann auf volkommen leere gebiete (noch leerer als im moment^^) und verlieren schnell die lust.dazu kommt noch, dass sie dann wohl so gut wie nie eine instanzengruppe finden werden und deswegen das gruppenspiel kein bischen beherrschen werden. dann kommen auf stufe 62 im blutkessel noch fragen wie : " was ist ein tank?" "was ist aggro/cc/etc" ....was ja auch verständlich ist wenn man noch nie in einer instanzengruppe war.und selbst wenn ...das waren dann ja auch alles anfänger...

also nene alle chars auf 55 anfangen is keine lösung.
dagegen find ich den vorschlag hier recht gut :



Dpskalle schrieb:


> einfach die 300% permanent für alle zugänglich machen... ohne einen freund zu werben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noobydooby (8. Juni 2009)

das 2tnächste addon wird lvl 99...  für lvl 100 mus man seinen char nochmal neustarten und bei 1 anfangen desweiteren wird es alle alten isntanzen und Raids im schwierigkeitsgrad "Legendär" geben welche dan für charaktere der stufe 99/100 ausgelegt sind. BÄM Das steht nirgends in zukunftspatchnotes ist allerdings das einzigste was man mit dem ganzen toten content machen kann.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juni 2009)

Nightshaw schrieb:


> 1. deine aussage is sehr wohl quatsch gewesen. ich hab geschrieben: es macht einfach keinen spaß die alten gebiete immer wieder durchzuackern wenn man schon alles kennt! du hast was von acc. gebundenen item, items im ah kaufen etc gelappt und meintest es lvlt sich wie von selbst! failed?! jo weil darauf wollte ich nicht hinaus selbst wenn ich mit den illidan blades auf lvl 1 unterwegs wäre muss ich trotzdem mobs killen und quest für quest erledigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. hast du sie überhaupt mal gelesen?
In Azeroth hat man noch unterschiedliche Gebiet wo man Leveln kann, in der Scherbe wird das anders! Glaubst du bei den nächsten 3 Twinks wird es besser immer und immer wieder durch die Scherbenwelt zu jagen? 

Du hast keinen bock zum leveln so siehts einfach aus! 

Also vote du vonmiraus dafür das man ab 55 einsteigen kann bis dann die ersten schreien "warum eigentlich nicht gleich mit 80?? Scherbe ist sooo langweilig!!

Und du bist genauso überzeugt von dir, wie ich von meiner Meinung! Also komm mir nicht so!

2. Ist ja lustig! Ich hab auch zwei 80, 71 usw aber ich hab bei weitem nicht die Gebiete leergequestet! Aber du sicher schon! Garantiert! Das sieht man ja auch schon aus deinen "motivierten" Antworten!

3. Ja man kann auch mit ner schlechten Gruppe Hdw oder Flammenschlund als Herausforderung sehen! Ist klar! Für dich ist ne Herausforderung nach Nax zu gehen mit ItemLevel 219 oder in voller Pvp-Ausrüstung nen PvE'ler aus den Schuhen zu hauen!

Da unterscheiden wir uns halt! Und deshalb werden wir auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen!

Vonmiraus bleib bei deiner Einstellung, ich bleib bei meiner!

Und deine "kein Bock auf alte Gebiete! Kein Bock auf LowIinis!"-Gerede ist natürlich ein hochwertiger Beitrag! Du hilfst echt Lösungsstrategien zu finden mit denen die Mehrzahl leben kann! /ironieoff

Andere bringen Sachen wie neue Rasse, neue Quests, Gebiete verändern mit ein. Aber sowas setzt Motivation vorraus und hättest du Motivation wärste ja nicht so Levelfaul!


----------



## Larmina (8. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ganze soll twinken nur attraktiver machen meine güte -.-


Du willst twinken attraktiver machen, willst aber die schönsten gebiete überspringen lassen...? Irgendwie widerspricht sich das


----------



## Nightshaw (8. Juni 2009)

Kráin94 schrieb:


> im prinzip ne gute idee, hatte da auch schonmal dran gedacht , weil mir das leveln auch langsam aufn sack geht...
> aber du musst auch mal an die denken, die neu mit WoW anfangen...
> die treffen dann auf volkommen leere gebiete (noch leerer als im moment^^) und verlieren schnell die lust.dazu kommt noch, dass sie dann wohl so gut wie nie eine instanzengruppe finden werden und deswegen das gruppenspiel kein bischen beherrschen werden. dann kommen auf stufe 62 im blutkessel noch fragen wie : " was ist ein tank?" "was ist aggro/cc/etc" ....was ja auch verständlich ist wenn man noch nie in einer instanzengruppe war.und selbst wenn ...das waren dann ja auch alles anfänger...
> 
> ...




um die neuanfänger würde ich mir ja keine gedanken machen. ich habe angefangen mit WoW als BC rauskam sprich da war keine sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mich hat es nich gestört weil ich einfach NOCH spaß daran hatte sinnlos mobs zu klatschen obwohl es nichma eine Quest war^^ aber wenn man halt schon oft genug die low gbeite gesehen hat machts einfach kein spaß mehr.


----------



## Eox (8. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub das mit dem das die Twinks mit level 55 starten macht Blizzard bereits. Ich wette die bauen von jeder Klasse eine Heldenklasse ein um das starten ab 55 damit zu begründen, da es sonst zu viele Flames geben würde.


----------



## Nightshaw (8. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 1. hast du sie überhaupt mal gelesen?
> In Azeroth hat man noch unterschiedliche Gebiet wo man Leveln kann, in der Scherbe wird das anders! Glaubst du bei den nächsten 3 Twinks wird es besser immer und immer wieder durch die Scherbenwelt zu jagen?
> 
> Du hast keinen bock zum leveln so siehts einfach aus!
> ...




na aber sicher Mr. IchbinPerfekt du weißt natürlich alles und hast alles leergequestet... hey ballack war eben bei mir und wollte ma guggen wies mir geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außerdem wenn du lesen könntest hab ich nie behauptet die Gebiete leergequestet zu haben achso sry... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ey sagma du checkst es einfach nich oder? deine aussage war quatsch anscheinend weißt du selber nicht was du schreibst xD

richtig erkannt ich habe kein bock darauf hab auch nie was andere behauptet *daumen hoch*. Naja WoW soll mir spaß machen und 1-55 ist einfach nurnoch ätzend.

achso hmm naja weißte ich cleare naxx laut deiner aussage mit 219er gear und du clearst hdw mit acc items und gekauften sachen ausm ah. hmm is irgendwie das selbe oder?

naja redne wir nochma drüber wenn denn endlich auch weißt was du schreibst! 

aber danke trotzdem war mal ne nette abwechslung sone "geistreiche" unterhaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (8. Juni 2009)

also auf lvl 55 anfangen mit ner normalen klasse wird wohl nicht kommen, da blizzard ja bereits möglichkeiten fürs schnellere leveln zur verfügung stellt. die accountgebundenen items.

die sache ist einfach die, dass der levelbereich zwischen lvl1 und lvl55 dann komplett aussterben würde und komplett neueinsteiger dann wirklich kaum jemanden in den gebieten sehen werden. heut zu tage sieht man zwar weniger leute in den gebieten aber die leute die twinken sind meist freundlich und hilfsbereit wie damals zu classic zeiten findet im gegensatz zur bc zeit sogar wieder gruppen für low lvl instanzen.

ich denke eher, dass es später dann einfach mehr oder neue accountgebundene items geben wird, die einem einen weiteren xp boost geben werden.


----------



## Mo3 (8. Juni 2009)

Dann hätte doch jeder Noob mehrere 80er und nur einmal voll gelevelt....und die Stufen 1-55 sind durchaus wichtig um seine Klasse spielen zu lernen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Du willst twinken attraktiver machen, willst aber die schönsten gebiete überspringen lassen...? Irgendwie widerspricht sich das



Es geht darum dass eben diese "schönsten Gebiete" beim Nthen mal nurnoch nervig sind.

Ach ja, wenn noch jemand behauptet dass die Idee schlecht ist weil dadurch die Level 1-55 Gebiete aussterben oder dass man seine Klasse nicht kennenlernt wenn man die ersten 55 Level überspringt schick ich ihm meinen Post in dem ich erklärt habe warum es nicht so ist per pm.


----------



## Tikume (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn noch jemand behauptet dass die Idee schlecht ist weil dadurch die Level 1-55 Gebiete aussterben oder dass man seine Klasse nicht kennenlernt wenn man die ersten 55 Level überspringt schick ich ihm meinen Post in dem ich erklärt habe warum es nicht so ist per pm.



Nur dass die Erklärung nicht schlüssig ist. 
Denn Neulinge müssten so oder so auf Level 1 anfangen - die haben gar keine andere Wahl. Und die würden in einer toten Welt umherlaufen.


----------



## derwaynez (8. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> da mir das leveln in der alten welt ganz gut gefällt....wäre ich gegen den start auf st 55



/sign
mehr gibts nich zu sagen


----------



## karnikel (8. Juni 2009)

Dpskalle schrieb:


> einfach die 300% permanent für alle zugänglich machen... ohne einen freund zu werben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg, geh auf nen privat realm, wo ist die logik drin, dass alle 300% bekommen?
(need intelligenz check für die user vorm registrieren)

@ 1.,
ich stimme Dir zu, dass das leveln in alten gebieten ziemlich anödet, mich ja auch, doch jedes mal wenn ich sehe, dass mein char golden aufleuchtet und links oben die zahl 58 steht jubel ich innerlich, da ich in 2-3 tagen die zahl 68 lesen kann -> scherbenwelt ist überschnell zu lvln, oft nur 2-3 gebiete durchzuquesten (früher musste man in ca. 5-6 der 7 möglichen)
ich wär also dafür, diese variante auf die alten gebiete zu übernehmen -> mehr ep durch quests erhalten und evtl. benötigte mob/item-anzahlen runtersetzen wie sie es bei high lvl quests auch schon oft gemacht haben (denke da vor allem an nesingwary q in nagrand: von 30 mobs je q auf 12! runtergesetzt -> es gibt einen gott! *.*)

@ dks start: lvl 1
ähm, der dk ist absolute story klasse! und wie soll jemand, bevor er überhaupt 1 lvl up hatte: sich dem lichkönig anschließen, seine ausbildung abschließen und dann von ihm verraten werden, weswegen man sich von ihm trennt....? ^^ (ich gebe zu, man könnte ihn als lichkönig-diener starten lassen, doch wieso questet er dann mit normalen leuten zusammen? im dienste von allianz/horde?   wieder einmal keine logik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


hm noch was? ne war erstmal alles    ^^

flame me not!


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nur dass die Erklärung nicht schlüssig ist.
> Denn Neulinge müssten so oder so auf Level 1 anfangen - die haben gar keine andere Wahl. Und die würden in einer toten Welt umherlaufen.



Darauf bin ich doch eingegangen, die Leute die den bereich von 1 bis 55 mögen würden ihn weiterhin machen, und die, die ihn nicht mögen lassen sich im Moment entweder ziehen und stehen dann Gruppen aus Neulingen somit nicht zur Verfügung oder fangen erst garkeinen Twink an.
Also sollte sich die Anzahl der für Neulinge verfügbaren Mitspieler auch wenn die Idee umgesetzt wird kaum ändern.


----------



## Zalandar (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Darauf bin ich doch eingegangen, die Leute die den bereich von 1 bis 55 mögen würden ihn weiterhin machen, und die, die ihn nicht mögen lassen sich im Moment entweder ziehen und stehen dann Gruppen aus Neulingen somit nicht zur Verfügung oder fangen erst garkeinen Twink an.
> Also sollte sich die Anzahl der für Neulinge verfügbaren Mitspieler auch wenn die Idee umgesetzt wird kaum ändern.




Jop dass war ja auch eigentlich die Idee dieser
Sache, also die können ja weiterhin mehrere Chars
auf z.b lvl 30 bringen, weil das soll ja nur das spielen von
Twinks einfacher machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terrorott (8. Juni 2009)

1000% sign 55lvl ist cool, besser fände ich ,wenn das lvl max. doch auf 90 angehoben würde, die chars mit 89 beginnen. ist doch viel besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

noch besser würde mir gefallen wenn du mit 89 noch full epic rumläufst, richtig geiles equip und rein in den end content. jawohl, das hat was. und wenn wir noch dabei sind, anstatt monatlichen abopreis lieber nach lvl-anzahl abrechnen. also char 1-90 zahlt logischerweise mehr, aber char 89 auf 90 zahlt nur ein level. wäre doch fair gegenüber den alten hasen. gefallen würde mir auch das du als lvl 89er noch 2millionen gold, 25verschiedene mounts bekommst, so nach der art treuebonus und weil wir gerade dabei sind, die scherbenwelt bekommste gratis, in jedem abschnitt ist eine toilette deiner wahl, nur klopapier musste selbst mitbringen. und da es viele member gibt, die es nicht schaffen ihr toi-paper mitzubringen wird vor dem lokus ein händler positioniert der dir für einen kupfer eben dieses verkauft. und weil man so ein cooler toilettenheiner ist, bekommt man für jede abgeseilte wurst noch 100 berufskills deiner wahl.  

und die soziale komponente werden wir einfach streichen. wer braucht denn noch gilden?! raids,inis,lvln finden nur noch bedingt statt, wir sind alle tolle hechte die keine gemeinschaft mehr braucht. viel cooler ist das posen und flamen im channel. sturmwind oder orgimmar braucht euch helden......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (8. Juni 2009)

Ich kann diese low-Gebiete zwar auch nichtmehr sehen...aber man müsste auf jeden Fall etwas gegen das aussterben dieser Gebiete tun...und wenn es das einführen heroischer oldschool-inis ist...

Ich bin für leveln ab 55 ...jeder der sagen will das reicht nicht um nem char richtig spielen zu können hat keine Ahnung.

Mfg Del


----------



## Redgoda (8. Juni 2009)

also wenn sie was beim lvln verändern dann sollten sie auf jeden fall nicht machen das man gleich mit einem bestimmten level anfängt, dann bekommen die leute was neu mit wow beginnen gar keine spielerfahrung zusammen bevor sie das maximal level erreicht haben und sie bekommen auch nix von der story und den alten gebieten mit.

Wenn dann sollte blizzard halt die xp die man braucht etwas verringern, oder leuten die schon einen char auf dem maximal level haben einen "buff" geben der die erhaltenen xp mit den twinks verdoppelt oder so

lg goda


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

@terrorott:

Super, genau das brauchen wir, jemanden der vom Thread nichts als den Titel gelesen hat und für den konstruktive Kritik ein Fremdwort ist.

@Redgoda:
Ich kann garnicht sagen wie oft in diesem Thread schon gesagt wurde dass diese Option nur für Spieler mit MaxLevelChar bestehen sollte.


----------



## terrorott (8. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles gelesen :-)


und wenn du zu nerf bis um zu verstehen das es ironisch war, dann gehe zum lachen in den keller. meine schreibweise ist eine andere als deine. wirste aber noch im laufe deiner entwicklung mitbekommen das es andere menschen gibt, die anders ihre meinung kundtun. 

du unterstellst mir das ich nichts gelesen habe, feiner zug. unterstelle ich dir das du keine freundin hast sondern viel lieber mit deiner gummipuppe spazieren gehst ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (8. Juni 2009)

terrorott schrieb:


> du unterstellst mir das ich nichts gelesen habe, feiner zug. unterstelle ich dir das du keine freundin hast sondern viel lieber mit deiner gummipuppe spazieren gehst ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Darauf bin ich doch eingegangen, die Leute die den bereich von 1 bis 55 mögen würden ihn weiterhin machen, und die, die ihn nicht mögen lassen sich im Moment entweder ziehen und stehen dann Gruppen aus Neulingen somit nicht zur Verfügung oder fangen erst garkeinen Twink an.



Nur weil jemand das Leveln nicht mag heisst nicht dass er sich ziehn lässt. Gründe dafür sind erstmal mangelnde Möglichkeiten und dass viele nicht ihre Freunde für sowas durchgängig einspannen wollen.
Was Instanzen an sich angeht magst Du allerdings Recht haben. Hier wird sich ein Großteil ziehen lassen oder diese einfach auslassen.

Das Argument dass die Leute die Level 1-55 machen "wollen" das weiter können zieht so auch nicht.
Es ist eine Frage was das Beste fürs Spiel ist und eine andere ob der Mensch den Weg des geringsten Widerstands geht. 
Ich bin auch nicht scharf auf 1-55, aber ich sehe es insgesamt als wichtig an. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte würde ich auch gleich mit nem T8 ausgestatteten 80er anfangen (und 90% aller Spieler genauso). Dass sowas schlecht fürs Spiel wäre ist aber dennoch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## faraway (8. Juni 2009)

Ich levele (ziemlich langsam) meinen ersten Charakter durch die 40er Level. Ich habe keine feste Gruppe, weil alles um mich herum entweder schneller oder noch langsamer levelt. Die Ausbeute an verwertbaren Informationen ist eher gering, weil Guides für niedrigere Level schon mehrere Patches out-of-date zu sein scheinen. Statt dessen dann Threads wie dieser hier, in dem die Leute raushängen lassen, wie sehr sie das alles ankotzt. Ihr versteht es wirklich, Neueinsteiger zu motivieren. *seufz*

Back to topic:

Wenn man auf Level 55 starten _kann_, dann werden es natürlich auch viele derjenigen tun, die eigentlich gar nicht unbedingt etwas dagegen hätten, von Anfang an zu leveln, einfach weil sich die Gelegenheit ergibt. Level 55 wäre der neue Level 1 und die Charaktere könnten immer noch vergleichsweise wenig, einfach weil es so gut wie niemanden gibt, der _noch weniger_ kann. Diejenigen, die mit einer Klasse nicht umgehen können, werden nicht mehr im Level < 20 aussortiert, sondern sind alle noch da. Ich zum Beispiel habe nach einer Handvoll Level festgestellt, dass ich mit Kriegern und Schurken gar nicht kann. Man stelle sich vor, ich hätte das auf Level 55+ gemacht: Viel mehr Leute hätten das Unglück gehabt, diesen Chars zu begegnen...

Außerdem muss man doch sicher in die Startgebiete, um Berufe zu skillen. Oder gibt's auf Nordend Friedensblumen, Kupfererz und raue Steine? Wenn in der alten Welt keiner mehr ist, muss man das Zeug sogar selber farmen. Ganz drum herum kommt man sicher nicht.


----------



## Larmina (8. Juni 2009)

faraway schrieb:


> Ich levele (ziemlich langsam) meinen ersten Charakter durch die 40er Level. Ich habe keine feste Gruppe, weil alles um mich herum entweder schneller oder noch langsamer levelt. Die Ausbeute an verwertbaren Informationen ist eher gering, weil Guides für niedrigere Level schon mehrere Patches out-of-date zu sein scheinen. Statt dessen dann Threads wie dieser hier, in dem die Leute raushängen lassen, wie sehr sie das alles ankotzt. Ihr versteht es wirklich, Neueinsteiger zu motivieren. *seufz*


Mich kotzt es zum Beispiel nicht an. Hör einfach nicht auf das Mimimi das erste mal einen char leveln ist das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

@ Tikume:
Im Großen und Ganzen hast du zwar Recht, aber ist es wirklich das Beste für ein Spiel, wenn Spieler zu etwas was von ihnen als Arbeit empfunden wird "gezwungen"( ich weiß das ist etwas extrem formuliert) werden um auf den Teil des Spiels zuzugreifen der ihnen Spass macht?
Es wurde ja auch schon mehrmals gesagt: Wenn der Lowlevel Bereicht abwechslungreicher wäre, würde Twinken auch mehr (oder wieder) Spass machen.

@ terrorott:
Ja ich weiß das es Ironie war, deswegen gehe ich ja auch davon aus dass du nicht alles gelesen oder wenigstens alles verstanden hast.
Und bei deiner Ausdrucksweise und aufgrund der Tatsache dass du Leute die eine andere Meinung vertreten mit, ich nenne es einfach mal "vulgären Andeutungen", beleidigst solltest du niemandem der älter als zwölf ist, geistige Unreife im Vergleich zu dir unterstellen.
Außerdem ist "nerf" so wie du es verwendest kein Wort.


----------



## Annovella (8. Juni 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> von 1-80 geht doch jetzt schon schneller als damals 1-60.....



Absolutes /sign


----------



## Kremlin (8. Juni 2009)

Mo3 schrieb:


> Dann hätte doch jeder Noob mehrere 80er und nur einmal voll gelevelt....und die Stufen 1-55 sind durchaus wichtig um seine Klasse spielen zu lernen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist der Punkt. Dann wird jeder nurnoch Paladine spielen, damit sie in den Bg's alles wegrocken, wenn man PvP macht. Von lvl 55 bis 80 dauert ja nicht lange, von daher könnte ich mir das durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Was haben denn Paladine mit schnellem Leveln zu tun?
Ich verstehe schon worauf du anspielen willst,aber ich denke die WoW-Community ist nicht so "imba-gierig" und die, die es sind würden im Zweifelsfall auch einen Twink von Level 1 aus hochziehen.
Außerdem sind Paladine nicht imba.


----------



## Kremlin (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Was haben denn Paladine mit schnellem Leveln zu tun?



Als Retri machst du eine Gruppenquest die für 2 oder 3 Leute ausgelegt ist mal eben schnell solo. Andere Klassen schaffen das nicht. Ich finde schon, dass man daraus einen Vorteil zieht, was das Leveln betrifft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Der Todesritter würde es auch noch schaffen. Bei den anderen Klassen bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.

&#8364;&#8364;:"Außerdem sind Paladine nicht imba" ---> Guter Witz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich verstehe schon worauf du anspielst, ich hätte wohl einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Smily benutzen sollen, aber glaubst du wirklich dass es viele Spieler gibt die einen Twink anfangen nur weil die entsprechende Klasse gerade als imba gilt?
Und selbst wenn, nach neun Twinks hätten sie ja einen Char für jede Eventualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juni 2009)

terrorott schrieb:


> 1000% sign 55lvl ist cool, besser fände ich ,wenn das lvl max. doch auf 90 angehoben würde, die chars mit 89 beginnen. ist doch viel besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie geil xDD lang nich mehr so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum thema.... ich find es wär ne gute idee wenn die twinks auf lvl 55 starten würden mit nem relativ gutem equip,mount mhh ca 50g,alle zauber gelernt und starten in ihren hauptstädten... weil mich kotzt die classic welt einfach nurnoch an .... da kennt man jede quest auswendig und es ist einfach unglaublich langweilig 

MFG DER Lachmann


----------



## Kremlin (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich verstehe schon worauf du anspielst, ich hätte wohl einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, leider.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

ach ja ich wollte eigendlich nur auf einem gewissen niveau über das thema reden und n paar verbesserungsvorschläge haben aber ihr habts wieder gründlich versaut, naja war ja klar


----------



## terrorott (8. Juni 2009)

Außerdem ist "nerf" so wie du es verwendest kein Wort.

aha, woher willst du das wissen ? bist du der weltallesversteher ? google mal nach was nerv im dänischen heisst, genau in diesem lande sitze ich und bewege mich fort ? 

vulgäre ausdrucksweise ? entscheidest wohl du darüber ? ok, wenn du der richter bist bin ich halt mal der angeklagte, habe ich kein problem damit.

was sind meine anklagepunkte ?

--------------------------------------
back to topic.....

es wird doch die ganze soziale struktur in diesem spiel kaputt gemacht, mit der einführung des dk`s begann der untergang der gildenstrukturen. wie stellt ihr euch so nen mist vor. jeder, mit endlevelchar 80,  beginnt bei lvl 55 und was ist mit berufen z.b? daran schon jemand gedacht ? was passiert denn da ? die ganze wirtschaftliche komponente bricht weg. das oft popagierte handelswesen was 50% des spiels ausmacht, seitens blizzard behauptet, bricht zusammen. 

überangebot im ah wird sein, genauso wie leerkaufen und überteuertes handeln. mein gott, dann renne ich halt mit 6-x leuten nach kara und farme solange bis ich mungo habe, oder,oder,oder und verkaufe das im ah. das wird ein run werden. anfängliche euphorie wird schnell zur ernüchterung weil man alles hat und alles so einfach ist zu bekommen, was macht dann noch einen "wahren champ" aus ? als ich wow anfing zu spielen blickte man neidvoll zu den wirklichen "burnern" und was ist jetzt ? heute ist es so das du max. 5 tage brauchst um alles zu haben was man sich erdenkt (übertrieben gesagt) 

der unterschied zu wow und wow-wotlk war, das du nicht alles in den allerwertesten geblasen bekommen hast. du gingst nach kara und bekamst eine setteil, und du warst stolz wie oskar. heute ist es nur noch abgefarme und immer mehr haben wollen und seine dinge nicht schätzen. was ist das nächste ?`ein lvl 89 char full epic als startchar ? 

individuelle charaktere gibt es kaum noch, schade, das machte das spiel mal so richtig spielenswert.


----------



## Tikume (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> @ Tikume:
> Im Großen und Ganzen hast du zwar Recht, aber ist es wirklich das Beste für ein Spiel, wenn Spieler zu etwas was von ihnen als Arbeit empfunden wird "gezwungen"( ich weiß das ist etwas extrem formuliert) werden um auf den Teil des Spiels zuzugreifen der ihnen Spass macht?
> Es wurde ja auch schon mehrmals gesagt: Wenn der Lowlevel Bereicht abwechslungreicher wäre, würde Twinken auch mehr (oder wieder) Spass machen.



Ja, nur ist die Sache mit der "Arbeit" nicht etwas das sich durch ganz Wow zieht? Im Vergleich zum Ruffarmen und dem Inis am Fliessband machen auf 80 ist das Leveln da fast schon der einfachere Teil.

Wenn ich nicht die Lust aufbringe einen Char zu leveln, dann noch viel weniger ihn auf 80 auszustatten.


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

terrorotts Angriff ignoriere ich des Thread Willens mal, und abgesehen davon gebe ich ihm teilwiese Recht, das Spiel ist über die Zeit leichter geworden, aber es geht ja nicht darum das Spiel einfacher zu machen sondern weniger eintönig, wenn es gelegentlich mal neuen Content im Lowlevel Bereich geben würde, soweit die die Meinung der Anderen richtig verstanden habe niemand überhaupt über dieses Thema reden, aber so wie es jetzt ist kennt man die Welt nach spätestens zwei Twinks nunmal auswendig.
Es müsste ja auch nicht so sein dass man auf 55 mit 100 Gold Epic Mount und T2 Equip anfängt, es wäre zum Beispiel eine Möglichkeit wenn der erste Twink auf 10, der Zweite auf 20 etc. anfangen könnte, versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin der Meinung die 10% mehr Ep Schultern sind ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber wenn man statt zehn nur neun Quests machen muss ändert das nichts darann das diese neun Quests eine Wiederholung sind.

@ Tikume:
Da hast du wieder Recht, aber für andere ist es genau andersrum, ich zum Beispiel kann dem Endgame vor allem in Sachen PvP mehr abgewinnen als dem Levelprozess, wobei es nicht der Levelprozess ansich ist sondern hauptsächlich der Bereich 1-20 den ich, bestimmt wie viele andere, schon viel zu oft gesehen habe.


----------



## Camô (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Darauf bin ich doch eingegangen, die Leute die den bereich von 1 bis 55 mögen würden ihn weiterhin machen, und die, die ihn nicht mögen lassen sich im Moment entweder ziehen und stehen dann Gruppen aus Neulingen somit nicht zur Verfügung oder fangen erst garkeinen Twink an.
> Also sollte sich die Anzahl der für Neulinge verfügbaren Mitspieler auch wenn die Idee umgesetzt wird kaum ändern.


Blödsinn! Das ist einfach nicht wahr! Ich habe in den letzten Wochen einen Allianzschurken ab Level 30 bis 45 wiederaufgenommen und parallel eine Blutelfin von 1 bis 34 gezockt. Besonders mit meiner Hordlerin habe ich bisher ALLE Instanzen - einschließlich unbeliebter Inis wie Gnomeregan - auf meinem jeweiligen Level gemeistert und IMMER eine Gruppe gefunden. Und das, obwohl ich nicht mal abends zocke! Also hör auf hier solchen Stumpfsinn zu verbreiten! Zu 95% waren meine Gruppengefährten mit accountgebundenen Sachen unterwegs und "fremden" Leuten gegenüber aufgeschlossen.


----------



## Shaggie (8. Juni 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sollten Twinks schon jetzt mit einer hoeheren Stufe starten koennen.
Da vorallem die Startgebiete sich an neue Spieler richten. Alte Spieler kennen schon die Geschichte und das Spielsystem. Und selbst wenn man von Stufe 55 startet  sollte man die Klasse auch bis 80 beherschen.


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Blödsinn! Das ist einfach nicht wahr! Ich habe in den letzten Wochen einen Allianzschurken ab Level 30 bis 45 wiederaufgenommen und parallel eine Blutelfin von 1 bis 34 gezockt. Besonders mit meiner Hordlerin habe ich bisher ALLE Instanzen - einschließlich unbeliebter Inis wie Gnomeregan - auf meinem jeweiligen Level gemeistert und IMMER eine Gruppe gefunden. Und das, obwohl ich nicht mal abends zocke! Also hör auf hier solchen Stumpfsinn zu verbreiten! Zu 95% waren meine Gruppengefährten mit accountgebundenen Sachen unterwegs und "fremden" Leuten gegenüber aufgeschlossen.



Ich habe nichts anderes behauptet, was ich gesagt habe ist dass die Spieler die keine Lust haben in Lowlevel Instanzen zu gehen die Option Level zu überspringen nutzen würden, die mit denen du in Instanzen warst hatten ja offensichtlich Lust in diese Instanzen zu gehen.


----------



## Santa_Chief (8. Juni 2009)

*** ***

nur weil du 50000twinks hast und zuviel zeit müssen andere leute ihre schwer erspielten 80er/90er/100er darunter leiden dass eine noch grössere flut an nachkömmlingen anströmt?!


denken bevor man irgendwelche träume postet danke
btw ich spiel seit 04


----------



## Tikume (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> @ Tikume:
> Da hast du wieder Recht, aber für andere ist es genau andersrum, ich zum Beispiel kann dem Endgame vor allem in Sachen PvP mehr abgewinnen als dem Levelprozess, wobei es nicht der Levelprozess ansich ist sondern hauptsächlich der Bereich 1-20 den ich, bestimmt wie viele andere, schon viel zu oft gesehen habe.



Nun es hat früher auch auf dem Levelweg immer Spaß gemacht ins BG zu gehen. Das wird einem allerdings seit geraumr Zeit durch die PvP-Pimp-Twinks versaut. Ein von Blizzard hausgemachtes Problem dass man jedoch leicht lösen könnte mit Zwangs-XP und stärkeren Restriktionen bei Verzauberungen.


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> eine frage vorweg: bist du dumm?
> 
> nur weil du 50000twinks hast und zuviel zeit müssen andere leute ihre schwer erspielten 80er/90er/100er darunter leiden dass eine noch grössere flut an nachkömmlingen anströmt?!
> 
> ...



Nein, ich bin nicht dumm, wenn du es genau wissen willst, was du nicht tust, ich bin sogar hochbegabt.
Ich habe keine 5000 Twinks, weil ich eben keine Zeit habe.
Und jetzt erkläre mir bitte in wie fern Spieler mit MaxlevelChars darunter leiden wenn andere Spieler mit MaxlevelChars ihre twinks schneller leveln.

@ Tikume:
Wenn es Ep auf Schlachtfeldern und Maßnahmen gegen PvP-Twinks gäbe wäre ich einer der ersten der gegen die "Twinks mit Level 55 Idee" wären


----------



## EisblockError (8. Juni 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Ja, leider.



Vorallem aber in WAR.


----------



## Santa_Chief (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin nicht dumm, wenn du es genau wissen willst, was du nicht tust, ich bin sogar hochbegabt.
> Ich habe keine 5000 Twinks, weil ich eben keine Zeit habe.
> Und jetzt erkläre mir bitte in wie fern Spieler mit MaxlevelChars darunter leiden wenn andere Spieler mit MaxlevelChars ihre twinks schneller leveln.




okay danke für die schnelle antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja mehr spieler = weniger raids für dich so einfach ist das ...
ausserdem ist es quatsch wozu hat man sich die mühe von 1-55 gemacht?


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Nun ich sehe das so, man hat sich die Mühe schonmal gemacht, also warum nochmal.
Aber mit den Raidplätzen hast du Recht.


edit: Ich habe gerade gelesen das es ein ähnliches System bei DaoC gibt, kann jemand aus Erfahrung sagen wie es da um den Lowlevel Content steht?


----------



## Larmina (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Nun ich sehe das so, man hat sich die Mühe schonmal gemacht, also warum nochmal.
> Aber mit den Raidplätzen hast du Recht.
> 
> 
> edit: Ich habe gerade gelesen das es ein ähnliches System bei DaoC gibt, kann jemand aus Erfahrung sagen wie es da um den Lowlevel Content steht?


Ich glaub da ist Tikume der/die/das beste Ansprechpartner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergwarri (8. Juni 2009)

Ich deke sie werden die lvl zeit von 1-80 enfach nur runtersetzen...

Ich war total erschrocken als ich bemerkt habe wie kurz man nurnoch von 60 auf 70 braucht o.O des is echt fast schon lächerlich^^ von 70 auf 80 zieht sichs dann wieder aber naja ...

60 auf 70 hab ich mit meim ersten Char so viele Instanzen gemacht und es hat trotzdem noch recht lange gedauert mit meim letzten jetzt keine Instanzen und trotzdem extrem schnell auf 70 =)


----------



## Tikume (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> edit: Ich habe gerade gelesen das es ein ähnliches System bei DaoC gibt, kann jemand aus Erfahrung sagen wie es da um den Lowlevel Content steht?



Mein letzter Stand war dass man in Daoc dann mit Level 20 anfangen konnte (Max Level: 50).
Das haben die Leute natürlich genutzt, aber für Neulinge war es eben sehr schlecht da die entsprechenden Gebiete damit ausgestorben sind.
Und während man in Wow ja nun noch solo bestens klarkommt bist Du in Daoc auf Gruppen angewiesen mit den meisten Klassen.

Besser fand ich dagegen das System der Gratis Level. Wenn Du einen Level aus eigener Kraft geschafft hast bekamst Du alle X Tage einen geschenkt. Der zeitraum variierte. Bei unterbevölkerten Reichen war er kürzer.



Vielleicht könnte man es auch so machen dass Wow-Anfänger erstmal alle auf einem gemeinsamen Server beginnen und dann erst mit 55 auf die normalen Server gehen  - so wäre das gebündelter.
Das hätte mögliche Vorteile, ev. aber auch Nachteile.


----------



## AerionD (8. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mein letzter Stand war dass man in Daoc dann mit Level 20 anfangen konnte (Max Level: 50).
> Das haben die Leute natürlich genutzt, aber für Neulinge war es eben sehr schlecht da die entsprechenden Gebiete damit ausgestorben sind.
> Und während man in Wow ja nun noch solo bestens klarkommt bist Du in Daoc auf Gruppen angewiesen mit den meisten Klassen.
> 
> Besser fand ich dagegen das System der Gratis Level. Wenn Du einen Level aus eigener Kraft geschafft hast bekamst Du alle X Tage einen geschenkt. Der zeitraum variierte. Bei unterbevölkerten Reichen war er kürzer.



Also wenn sowas schonmal in einem Spiel probiert wurde und solche Auswirkungen hatte, hattest du wohl Recht damit dass die Gebiete aussterben würden, aber ich denke trotzdem noch dass das Leveln von Twinks attraktiver gestaltet werden sollte, sei es nun durch neuen Content, Ep durch PvP, Marken oder ein Gratis Level System.


----------



## Tikume (8. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Also wenn sowas schonmal in einem Spiel probiert wurde und solche Auswirkungen hatte, hattest du wohl Recht damit dass die Gebiete aussterben würden, aber ich denke trotzdem noch dass das Leveln von Twinks attraktiver gestaltet werden sollte, sei es nun durch neuen Content, Ep durch PvP, Marken oder ein Gratis Level System.



Ich habe erst vor relativ kurzer Zeit nochmal einen krieger und einen Paladin hochgelevelt. Von der Gescwindigkeit her kann man wirklich nicht meckern.
Was allerdings nervt ist, dass man sich andauernd zwischen den Gebieten springen muss. 
Ab BC kannst Du ja einfach der Questlienie folgen und ein Gebiet nach dem anderen durchmachen. Im alten Wow überspannen die gebiete oft 10 Level. Man mach 2 gelbe Questen und steht plötzlich mit lauter roten da.

Allerdings dürfte eine Überarbeitung hier mehr Aufwand darstellen als es Nutzen bringt.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

ahh ein neuer morgen und wieder ein guter tag das ganze auf einem vernünftigen niveau zu diskutieren also (bis mittag halt -.-)

wie ich sehe hat sich bissl was getan seit ich afu seite 9 ausgestiegen bin ich werds mir mal durchlesen und hoffe da wenigstens ETWAS konstruktive kritik an der idee vorliegt oder sich eine alternative dazu entwickelt hat


----------



## turageo (9. Juni 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Außerdem mag ich den Gedanken, dass mein kleiner Menschenhexer noch im Wald von Elwynn anfangen müsste und sich Level für Level hocharbeitet.



Hmm... ich level grad nebenher einen Priester hoch und muss sagen mir grauts schon wieder richtig vor der Zeit im Schlingendorntal oder in Nagrand.
Sind für mich einfach die zwei Gebiete, die ich mittlerweile nicht mehr sehen kann. Da machts auch mit Vereinfachung nicht wirklich mehr Spaß.
Ich wäre für ne freie Entscheidung, ob man auf Level 1 oder 55 anfängt, wenn wir erst mal Levelcap 90 haben.



Santa_Chief schrieb:


> naja mehr spieler = weniger raids für dich so einfach ist das ...
> ausserdem ist es quatsch wozu hat man sich die mühe von 1-55 gemacht?



Das passt einfach nicht, ich schätze es würde wahrscheinlich eher anders rum sein. Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir dann ausschließlich eine Flut von DDs hätten, die auf dem meisten Realms
sowieso die Mehrheit stellen. Selbst wenn jetzt jemand nen Hybrid-DD wie Pala oder Druide auf Level 55 anfängt, hat er irgendwann mal die Entscheidung ob er Dual Spec anfängt und
dann würde wieder ein Heiler oder Tank mehr rausspringen für die Gruppen. Mag ja vielleicht Wunschdenken sein, aber ich glaub Du siehst das alles n bissl zu schwarz. Da man selbst,
gesetz den Fall wir haben dann schon Levelcap 90, dann noch 35 Level zu machen hätte mit der Klasse, sowie zahlreiche Inis glaub ich auch nicht, dass die Leute dann auf 90 Ihre Klasse
nie beherschen könnten. Werden wir dann schon sehn, ob sich Blizzard zu sowas hinreißen lässt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Real_ET (9. Juni 2009)

Also für mich ist dies nur wieder ein weiteres Anzeichen der zurzeit vorherrschenden Stimmung in WoW: Jeder will alles haben und das am besten noch ohne Aufwand. Ich denke, wer nicht die Zeit aufwendet, sich den Twink von Level 1 an hochzuleveln, der hat es auch nicht wirklich "verdient", einen zu bekommen.

Das Schlimme an der Sache ist, dass Blizzard irgendwann wieder nachgeben und diesen Unfug tatsächlich einführen wird (wie ja auch schon den Wechsel von PvE- auf PvP-Server, die Rundumcharakteranpassung usw.). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Tikume schrieb:


> Mein letzter Stand war dass man in Daoc dann mit Level 20 anfangen konnte (Max Level: 50).
> Das  haben die Leute natürlich genutzt, aber für Neulinge war es eben sehr  schlecht da die entsprechenden Gebiete damit ausgestorben sind.


Diese Zeiten habe ich auch erlebt. Es war tatsächlich noch viel schlimmer als es jetzt in WoW der Fall ist: Jemand, der bei 0 (ok, auch dort war der Startlevel 1...) anfangen musste, weil er noch keinen Charakter auf Maximallevel hatte, stand oftmals vor unlösbaren Aufgaben, da sich einfach tagelang keine Gruppen fanden, die für diverse Quests/Dungeons aber unbedingt erforderlich waren. In WoW kann man ja inzwischen doch noch die meisten Quests alleine abschließen. Auf Instanzen muss man trotzdem leider verzichten (oder sie eben 20 Level später nachholen, wenn man so hoch ist, dass man die Mobs und Bosse dann auch alleine schafft, auch wenn mir das dann nicht mehr so viel Spaß macht als es in einer Gruppe mit dem entsprechenden Level anzugehen).



Tikume schrieb:


> Vielleicht  könnte man es auch so machen dass Wow-Anfänger erstmal alle auf einem  gemeinsamen Server beginnen und dann erst mit 55 auf die normalen  Server gehen - so wäre das gebündelter.
> Das hätte mögliche Vorteile, ev. aber auch Nachteile.


Meiner Meinung nach würden die Nachteile wohl überwiegen. Die absoluten Neulinge stünden praktisch wie der Ochse vor dem Berg. Es ist niemand da, den man bei Unklarheiten fragen kann (ok, das heißt natürlich auch, dass niemand ohne Grund flamen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Wahrscheinlich wären solche Server auch relativ tot, da die Leute, die heute twinken, dann ja zusätzlich noch wegfallen würden. Sollte es tatsächlich dazu kommen, müsste man eventuell über ein Patenschaftssystem nachdenken, das heißt, das man als "alter Hase" (eventuell auch GM-Mentoren?) sich dazu bereit erklären könnte, einen Charakter auf eben so einem Server zu spielen, um sein Wissen weiterzugeben. (Davor sollte man sich aber in irgendeiner Weise sozial qualifizieren, um Flam0rn, Imba-RoxxOrn, Kiddies und Co. fernzuhalten.) Dazu dann eventuell die Möglichkeit, per einfachen Mausklick seinen Level (und vielleicht sogar seine Klasse?) an die jeweiligen Schutzbefohlenen anpassen zu können, um sinnvolle Gruppen zu bilden? Keine Ahnung, ob so etwas funktionieren könnte...


----------



## Tikume (9. Juni 2009)

Real_ET schrieb:


> Diese Zeiten habe ich auch erlebt. Es war tatsächlich noch viel schlimmer als es jetzt in WoW der Fall ist: Jemand, der bei 0 (ok, auch dort war der Startlevel 1...) anfangen musste, weil er noch keinen Charakter auf Maximallevel hatte, stand oftmals vor unlösbaren Aufgaben, da sich einfach tagelang keine Gruppen fanden, die für diverse Quests/Dungeons aber unbedingt erforderlich waren. In WoW kann man ja inzwischen doch noch die meisten Quests alleine abschließen. Auf Instanzen muss man trotzdem leider verzichten (oder sie eben 20 Level später nachholen, wenn man so hoch ist, dass man die Mobs und Bosse dann auch alleine schafft, auch wenn mir das dann nicht mehr so viel Spaß macht als es in einer Gruppe mit dem entsprechenden Level anzugehen).


Ich sag nur Solo Leveln als Midgard Pac-Heiler. Dazu musste man wirklich Masochist sein.



Real_ET schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach würden die Nachteile wohl überwiegen. Die absoluten Neulinge stünden praktisch wie der Ochse vor dem Berg. Es ist niemand da, den man bei Unklarheiten fragen kann (ok, das heißt natürlich auch, dass niemand ohne Grund flamen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sehe ich eigentlich nicht, denn zu Release waren wir alle auf dem Stand und es ging ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Real_ET schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wären solche Server auch relativ tot, da die Leute, die heute twinken, dann ja zusätzlich noch wegfallen würden.


Hier wäre es natürlich interessant zu wissen wieviele Leute wirklich mit neuen Accounts anfangen. Sind das zuwenig ist es natürlich sinnfrei.



Real_ET schrieb:


> Sollte es tatsächlich dazu kommen, müsste man eventuell über ein Patenschaftssystem nachdenken, das heißt, das man als "alter Hase" (eventuell auch GM-Mentoren?) sich dazu bereit erklären könnte, einen Charakter auf eben so einem Server zu spielen, um sein Wissen weiterzugeben. (Davor sollte man sich aber in irgendeiner Weise sozial qualifizieren, um Flam0rn, Imba-RoxxOrn, Kiddies und Co. fernzuhalten.) Dazu dann eventuell die Möglichkeit, per einfachen Mausklick seinen Level (und vielleicht sogar seine Klasse?) an die jeweiligen Schutzbefohlenen anpassen zu können, um sinnvolle Gruppen zu bilden? Keine Ahnung, ob so etwas funktionieren könnte...


Erinnert mich an das alte Counselor Programm in Ultima Online und wäre sicher eine interessante Sache.


----------



## turageo (9. Juni 2009)

Real_ET schrieb:


> Also für mich ist dies nur wieder ein weiteres Anzeichen der zurzeit vorherrschenden Stimmung in WoW: Jeder will alles haben und das am besten noch ohne Aufwand. Ich denke, wer nicht die Zeit aufwendet, sich den Twink von Level 1 an hochzuleveln, der hat es auch nicht wirklich "verdient", einen zu bekommen.



Ich korrigier Dich mal kurz: es heißt nicht "ohne Aufwand", sondern "mit weniger Aufwand" - keiner hier wollte bei erneuter Anhebung des Levelcaps gleich nen fertigen 90er Char - übertreibt doch nicht immer gleich so. Du kannst ja mal grob rechnen wie lange ein durchschnittlicher Spieler dann brauchen würde von auf 1 auf 90 zu kommen. Ich sehe genau anders rum ein Problem. Glaubst Du, dass alle, die schon 3 oder mehr Twinks hochgezogen haben auf 80 ernsthaft noch ein oder zwei weitere durch die gleiche Story ziehn? Irgendwann wird einem der Content "in der Mitte" auch mal langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Blizzard was tun wird, wenns soweit ist, steht für mich eigentlich außer Frage. WoW soll lt. Blizz kein Spiel für einige wenige (im Vergleich zu Masse) Elite Spieler sein - die sollten sich dann vielleicht was andres anspruchsvolleres suchen. Ein Unternehmen wie Blizz wär ja wohl schön blöd, wenn sie bei 11,5 Mio Spielern nur auf die Wünsche von vielleicht 100.000, um jetzt nur mal ne Größenordnung zu haben, eingehen. Das wäre quasi wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden, also warum sollten die sowas machen? Nur damit ein paar 1337 Player ihr Ego weiter aufpolieren können? Glaub ich jetzt eher mal nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn's so schlimm wäre wie von manchen Leuten, mit ähnlichen Meinungen wie Deiner, dargestellt, dann hätten wir ungefähr das was auf dem Turnierserver los war. Freie Wahl bei epic Ausrüstung für alle und gleich bei Klassenerstellung max. Level. Es ist ja nicht so, als hätte man von 55 an nix mehr zu tun und würde nix mehr machen müssen, v. a. wenns dann wirklich beim nächsten Addon bis 90 geht.

Wenns um die Neulingberatung/-hilfe geht seh ich da jetzt auch nicht wirklich ein Problem. Ich für meinen Teil gesprochen sitz häufig mal in SW oder IF rum, da ich erstens noch irgendwann mal zum AH muss und zweitens gelegentlich auch dann gleich da zur Gildenbank renn oder von da aus zu den alten Inis flieg. Da kommen ab und an auch Fragen nach Skillung fürs Leveln etc. und? Dann beantwortet man halt ein paar, solange man Zeit hat. Das einzige was hier vielen fehlt sind nicht die high level Spieler, sondern die hilfsbereiten high level Spieler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## mommel (9. Juni 2009)

wenn du wirklich so nen mist haben willst sollte es nur dann gehen wenn man mindestens 5 andere chars auf maxlevel hat. Weil die Frage noch immer besteht, wozu!


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juni 2009)

Real_ET schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach würden die Nachteile wohl überwiegen. Die absoluten Neulinge stünden praktisch wie der Ochse vor dem Berg. Es ist niemand da, den man bei Unklarheiten fragen kann (ok, das heißt natürlich auch, dass niemand ohne Grund flamen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Son bisschen doof gucke ich bei diesem Argument schon immer.
Ich meine als ich im Feb 05 angefangen haben war dort nur Neulinge.
Nix Mentoren oder alte Hasen die irgendwelches Wissen weitergegeben haben.

Aber irgendwie haben wie orientierungslosen Neulinge es wohl geschafft 60 zu werden.
Und, wie viele heute noch behaupten, war garde das erkunden und ausprobieren und forschen, der schönste Teil in WOW.

Wir reden hier über eine Spiel und nicht über Quantenphysik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt nochmal ALLES durchgelesen hab viele interessante ansatzpunkte gefunden und viele alternativvorschläge ala DAOC, 
ich denke ich werde mich mal am Donnerstag hinsetzten und alles zusammesnchreiben über hilfe würd ich mich natürlich rießig freuen weil ich sehe das ein paar leute das konzept nicht schlecht aber für verbesserungswürdig halten (wenn man das so sagen kann)

ich würde mich freuen wenn wir einen gut ausgearabeiteten Post mit guter argumentation und ein paar persönlichen erfahrungen/beispielen/whatever mal ins blizzforum posten könnten

wer da mithelfen WILL der darf sich gerne bei mir melden wer mich flamen will auch gerne per pm der landet dann nämlcih für die zukunft auch direkt auf Pm-sperrliste

MFG
LoD


----------



## Asarion (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Wie ich schon mal schrieb bin ich gegen einen Twink-Anfang mit Level 55. Auf den Servern, wo ich Chars habe sind die Gebiete unter 60 eh schon ziemlich leer, mit Twinks ab Level 55 würden da wohl nur noch 1 oder 2 Neulinge rumhängen. Zudem hat nicht jeder Lust ständig alleine unterwegs zu sein und alleine zu leveln. Ich gehöre zu dieser Gruppe und mittlerweile ist es fast unmöglich Leute zu finden, die einfach mit einem zusammen unterwegs sind, um Spaß zu haben. Das es alleine keinen Spaß macht zu questen ist ganz normal, außerdem: ich brauche kein Online-Rollenspiel, wenn ich eh die meiste Zeit dazu verdonnert werde, alleine unterwegs zu sein, weil Gruppen nur noch ausschließlich bei Inis oder Raids interessieren. Zu Classic-Zeiten fanden sich schnell mal Quest-Mitstreiter und man ist zu zweit, zu dritt und manchmal sogar zu viert durch die Questgebiete gezogen. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, das das je langweilig wurde, weil man nebenbei rumgeflachst, gefachsimpelt und RP gemacht hat.

Besser als ein Twink-Beginn mit Level 55 fände ich das:


Neue und neuartige Quests in den entsprechenden Level-Gebieten 1-60
mehr NPCs und findbare Gimmicks (Eastereggs, etc.)
Alte Instanzen mit zwei zusätzlichen Modi: einen für Level 70 und einen für Level 80 mit passenden Belohnungen (die nicht wie die in Nordend aussehen)
Sporadische kleine Überraschungsevents in den alten Gebieten, die unregelmäßig wiederkehren, z. B. Einfall kleiner Geißel-Trupps im Hinterland oder im Vorgebirge, Sartyraufstand im Eschental, etc.
mehr Quests, die auch hochstufige Chars in die alten Gebiete führen, am besten verbunden mit einer schönen Story
Einführung spezieller Questreihen, die sich von Level 1-80 hinziehen, an die Klassen angepaßt sind und z. B. am Ende ein besonderes klassenspezifisches (Flug-)Mount haben. Diese sollten nicht zu leicht sein und solo für jede Klasse schaffbar sein. Hilfen durch andere (soll ja schließlich jeder selbst machen und nicht die Gildenmitglieder) sollten irgendwie unterbunden werden, z. B. durch Instanzierung.
Ersetzung der lahmen Standardgreifen/-windreiter der NPCs durch eine Expressvariante, damit Flutreisen nicht so viel Zeit fressen (eigene Mounts sind was anderes und haben ja keine festen Routen)
Eventuelle Einrichtung weiterer neutraler Flugpunkte, z. B. Nordosten von Azshara, Südosten von Desolace, Süden des Brachlandes, etc., um längere Fußmärsche zu vermeiden
Eventuelle Einführung eines "Rassen-Portsteins", mit dem man zwei Portpunkte + Hauptstadt der Rasse innerhalb der Völkerländer festlegen kann, sobald man diese Länder besucht hat. Wären z. B. bei den Menschen: Sturmwind + 2 unterschiedliche Punkte  in den ersten Menschengebieten (Westfall, etc.); Zwerge: Eisenschmiede + 2 unterschiedliche Punkte in den ersten Zwergengebieten (Loch Modan, etc.) und so weiter
Einführung einer Möglichkeit, den Level auf Wunsch an die Quest anzupassen (Belohnung: zusätzliche EP, zusätzliches Geld oder Chance auf ein seltenes Pet oder sowas)
Verhinderung von "Zieh-Gruppen" durch Instanzen durch Levelbremse: Erklärung siehe weiter unten
Anpassung der Items in den "alten" Instanzen, das diese wieder für die Spieler attraktiver werden (und wenn sie nur optisch 'einfach geil' sind), sowie Drops, die NUR dann fallen, wenn alle Chars den für die Instanz vorgesehenen Levelbereich haben (und wenn es die 'heruntergestufen' 80er sind). Wer also z. B. Scholomance mit einem 58er und den Rest mit 78ern auffüllt muß auf diese Sonderitems (z. B. Pets oder seltene Mounts oder besondere Waffen/Rüstungen oder Items, die gewisse Gimmicks auslösen) verzichten.
Erklärung vom Punkt Verhinderung von "Zieh-Gruppen":

Der Levelunterschied zwischen dem "kleinsten" und dem "größten" Char sollte nur noch max. 20 Level betragen oder es muß eine Möglichkeit geben, den Level von hohen Chars anzupassen, wenn diese aushelfen wollen, weil z. B. ein Heiler fehlt.  Dadurch wird erhofft, das sich wieder verstärkt Gruppen bilden, weil ein 80er die Twinks nicht mal eben durch die "Low-Inis" ziehen kann, weil die z. B. den Loot nicht teilen wollen und/oder nur hinterherlaufen möchten. 80er, die alleine eine Instanz "durchrushen" wollen, sollen davon nicht betroffen sein, auch nicht die 80er Fun-Raids, es sei denn, diese wollen mit z. B. 60ern in den geschmolzenen Kern (als Beispiel).

Das Mentor-System für Neulinge, das hier vorgeschlagen wurde, halte ich ebenfalls für interessant. Eine Möglichkeit, die Hilfsbereiten zu belohnen, sobald es eine Möglichkeit gibt, nachzuprüfen, ob auch wirklich was getan wurde. ^^

So, das war es erstmal von meiner Seite. Mal sehen, wieviele sachliche (!) Antworten ohne Flames auf mein Posting kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Tikume (9. Juni 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> Der Levelunterschied zwischen dem "kleinsten" und dem "größten" Char sollte nur noch max. 20 Level betragen oder es muß eine Möglichkeit geben, den Level von hohen Chars anzupassen, wenn diese aushelfen wollen, weil z. B. ein Heiler fehlt.  Dadurch wird erhofft, das sich wieder verstärkt Gruppen bilden, weil ein 80er die Twinks nicht mal eben durch die "Low-Inis" ziehen kann, weil die z. B. den Loot nicht teilen wollen und/oder nur hinterherlaufen möchten. 80er, die alleine eine Instanz "durchrushen" wollen, sollen davon nicht betroffen sein, auch nicht die 80er Fun-Raids, es sei denn, diese wollen mit z. B. 60ern in den geschmolzenen Kern (als Beispiel).



Siehe Mentoring in Everquest 2. Hier kann man den Level seines Chars auf das eines Gruppenmitglieds herabstufen. 
Da man in EQ2 eine Art Talentpunkte nur durch das absolvieren von Quests, Erfolgen und Bossen bekam (die allerdings nicht grau sein dürfen!!!) war das auch extrem beliebt. Sogar gediegene Xp konnte man trotz Herabstufung noch bekommen.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

asarion das ist mal eine schöne kontra erklärung so machts mir mehr spaß das ganze in meine richtung auszutüfteln <3
danke dir sooo muss kritik aussehn !


----------



## Camô (9. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts anderes behauptet, was ich gesagt habe ist dass die Spieler die keine Lust haben in Lowlevel Instanzen zu gehen die Option Level zu überspringen nutzen würden, die mit denen du in Instanzen warst hatten ja offensichtlich Lust in diese Instanzen zu gehen.


Oder einfach keine andere/ schnellere Möglichkeit hatten? ich würde noch nicht einmal ausschließen, dass ich das System des schnellen Levelns nutzen würde, würde es von Blizzard angeboten. 
Ich sah dem Herabsetzen der Mountstufe damals auch sehr skeptisch entgegen und trotzdem habe ich jedem Twink ein Mount gegönnt. Ganz einfach weil es möglich war.
Damit will ich sagen, dass ich möglichen Neuerungen gegenüber, so fraglich sie auch sein mögen, nicht prinzipiell abgeneigt wäre. Denn aus nostalgischen Gründen auf Luxus und Komfort verzichten würde ich nicht. Und so würde es auch den Leuten ergehen, die jetzt immer noch ihre Twinks "mühsam" leveln. Und das wäre der Todesstoß für WoW.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Oder einfach keine andere/ schnellere Möglichkeit hatten? ich würde noch nicht einmal ausschließen, dass ich das System des schnellen Levelns nutzen würde, würde es von Blizzard angeboten.
> Ich sah dem Herabsetzen der Mountstufe damals auch sehr skeptisch entgegen und trotzdem habe ich jedem Twink ein Mount gegönnt. Ganz einfach weil es möglich war.
> Damit will ich sagen, dass ich möglichen Neuerungen gegenüber, so fraglich sie auch sein mögen, nicht prinzipiell abgeneigt wäre. Denn aus nostalgischen Gründen auf Luxus und Komfort verzichten würde ich nicht. Und so würde es auch den Leuten ergehen, die jetzt immer noch ihre Twinks "mühsam" leveln. Und das wäre der Todesstoß für WoW.


nein nicht zwangsweise ich sehe da eher mehr potential weil man ja das ab 1 lvln mit zusätzlichen belohnungen ausschmücken könnte :>


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juni 2009)

Nightshaw schrieb:


> 1.na aber sicher Mr. IchbinPerfekt du weißt natürlich alles und hast alles leergequestet... hey ballack war eben bei mir und wollte ma guggen wies mir geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Was labberst du eigentlich ständig für einen Mist? Hast DU nicht gesagt, du kennst schon alles? Und jetzt willst du es mir unterstellen? 
Ganz ehrlich! Nur weil du Bockfaul bist wird das Leveln von 1-50 nicht übersprungen! Ich denke mal die einzigen Mails die du liest, sind meine um wieder "Quatsch" drunter zu schreiben! Und das ist Argumentationstechnisch ganz großes Kino!!

Setz dich doch bitte mit einem Plakat auf die Straße und schreib einfach "Streik" drauf! Ach ne! Abgesehen davon das es genauso hohl wie deine Argumente wär, biste dafür sicher auch zu faul!

2. Ist es das? Vielleicht zieh ich meine Chars ja auch hoch mit dem Ziel sie auf 80 zu bringen, dennoch stört es mich nicht, wenn ich sie leveln muß! Wenn ich keinen Bock drauf hab, level ich sie eben nicht, ansonsten renn ich auch mit ihnen gerne mal durch die älteren Gebiete! DENN IN NORDEND IST MAN JA IMMER UNTERWEGS! Und in der alten Welt gibts mehrere Gebiete wo man durchjagen kann! Aber das scheinst du wie alles andere überlesen zu haben! Dir ist doch garnicht nach Diskussion! Du willst nur Recht kriegen kriegen das ist alles! Höchstens noch nerven aber mehr kannst du wahrscheinlich auch garnicht. 

3 muß ich was dazu sagen? Hm ich sag jetzt mal nichts dazu bevor ich dafür noch gebannt werde!

4. Gelächter? Geistreich? Die Unterhaltung mit dir war für mich so "geistreich" wie wenn ich mir am Bahnhof ne Fahrkarte ziehe! 



Zurück zum Thema (weg vom "abba ich bin doch zu faul zum leveln und alle die nicht mit 55 starten wollen reden quatsch!!"):

Interessant wäre es vielleicht auch Koch & Angeldaylies für Lv 20, 30 usw einzuführen. Sie könnten die Spieler von den Hauptstädten in unterschiedliche Gebiete führen (mal hier was suchen, mal dort) wären ne "zuverlässige" EP-Einnahmequelle mit ner kleinen besonderen Belohnung ab und zu und würde auch die höheren wiedermal in die Gebiete bringen (z.B. wegen Erfolgen).

Das könnte man dann auch mit den alten Instanzen machen.

Das würde wohl die alte Welt wieder etwas beleben und gleichzeitig wäre es nicht viel Programmieraufwand.


----------



## Camô (9. Juni 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> [*]Alte Instanzen mit zwei zusätzlichen Modi: einen für Level 70 und einen für Level 80 mit passenden Belohnungen (die nicht wie die in Nordend aussehen)



90% der Beiträge im Buffedforum würde wie folgt aussehen:

"Oh mann, die Unkreativität von Blizz hat seinen Höhepunkt erreicht. Nicht nur, dass ich rein storytechnsich damals auf Level 20 und nun auch noch auf 70 und 80 Edwin Van Cleef den Arsch versohlen muss, sehen die Instanzen 1:1 genauso aus wie vor 4 Jahren. Ich hatte damals mit dem x-ten Twink kein Bock mehr rein zu gehen, warum also jetzt mit 70 oder 80?"

Und die 90% hätten Recht. Instanzrecyclen kann echt nicht angehen. Leute, wendet den Blick bitte nach vorne und hört auf mit Vergewaltigungsvorschlägen für alte Instanzen.
Das wäre genauso, wie wenn ihr einem Patienten am Sterbebett noch eine Schönheits-OP empfehlt.


----------



## Huds (9. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Also die Überschrift drückts vll. nicht ganz richrtig aus aber ich erklärs mal kurz.
> 
> Wenn wir sagen wir mal mit dem nächsten Addon auf Stufe 90 kommen können wird das lvln von Twinks NOCH uninteressanter weil von 1-90 dauerts einfach scheißlange und man kann die Gebiete eh nimmer sehn weil man da schon viel zu lange drin rumgurkt.
> Also wäre es doch die Idee wenn man einen Char auf maxlvl hat das man z.B. seinen nächsten Trollpriester auf 55 mit grünem Crapequi im Trollstartgebiet anfängen lässt mit n paar Flugpunkten und man gleich mal Wesis etc. gehn kann zum lvln also praktisch wie beim Todesritter nur ohne geile Storyquestreihe.



Mit verlaub, ich spiel kein wow aber wo bitte ist dabei die Logik? Wozu sollte man oben Stufen anheben um unten wegzukürzen. Das klingt für mich wie verarschung. 55-90 ... das würde bedeuten das es effektiv nur noch 35 Spielstufen gibt.

Also folgender Vorschag <ironi>Stufe 55 auf stufe 1 setzten. Der 1er hat dann Werte eines 55ers. Stufe 90 auf 55 setzen. Der 55er hat dann Werte eines 90ers. So, fertig. Jetzt gibts nur noch stufe 1 bis 35 und fertig.</ironie>. Das ist doch dein Vorschlag oder?

Aber mal andersrum gefragt, wozu machst du so einen Aufstand? Wieso mit 55 anfangen und nicht gleich mit 90? Was soll der Quatsch wenn doch eh keiner Lust drauf hat. Lass mich raten, weil wow nicht im geringsten etwas zu bieten hat und man die Leute schön am twink leveln hällt. Tolles Spiel.


Schöne Grüsse


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Mit verlaub, ich spiel kein wow aber wo bitte ist dabei die Logik? Wozu sollte man oben Stufen anheben um unten wegzukürzen. Das klingt für mich wie verarschung. 55-90 ... das würde bedeuten das es effektiv nur noch 35 Spielstufen gibt.
> 
> Also folgender Vorschag <ironi>Stufe 55 auf stufe 1 setzten. Der 1er hat dann Werte eines 55ers. Stufe 90 auf 55 setzen. Der 55er hat dann Werte eines 90ers. So, fertig. Jetzt gibts nur noch stufe 1 bis 35 und fertig.</ironie>. Das ist doch dein Vorschlag oder?
> 
> ...


schön das es noch leute gibt die grundsätzlich NIE nachdenken bevor sie schreiben


----------



## Asarion (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Camô!

Du hast mich falsch verstanden... es geht darum, das auch Leute die alten Instanzen sehen, die damals "dran vorbei" gelevelt sind oder keine Gruppen gefunden haben. Gerade jetzt levelt man ja unheimlich schnell und findet kaum Gruppen. Und auf 80 interessieren die alten Inis doch kaum, weil es da ja nichts abzugreifen gibt, was einem 80er was bringen würde.

Gäbe es da aber dann im entsprechenden Modus eben das passende Zeug zu droppen, würden auch 70er oder 80er mal wieder nach Feralas oder so pilgern. Vor allem, wenn es ganz anders als das Nordendzeug aussieht. Sehr viele haben nämlich den geschmolzenen Kern, den Pechschwingenhort, etc. nie gesehen, weil sie mit Level 58 in die Scherbenwelt rüber sind. Und mal ehrlich, wieviele Leute waren wirklich in ALLEN Classic-Inis? Vor allem, wenn sie erst mit BC oder WotLK angefangen haben?

Selbst ich war noch nicht in allen und ich spiele seit Classic (2005).

Zudem wäre das ja kein "Recyceln", weil die Inis ja nicht woanders neu auftauchen und eben für kleine UND große Chars sind. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad sollte natürlich so knackig sein wie früher. Also nichts ist mit einem Durchrushen von z. B. den Schwarzfelstiefen auf Level 80 in 3 Stunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juni 2009)

Hier mal nen echt "fiesen" Vorschlag von mir:

In Orgrimmar (kann auch überall anders stehen) stellt man einen Goblin hin der Tagesquests AB Lv 30 vergibt. Es gibt 8 Unterschiedliche davon. 

Quest 1:Geh in die Instanz X (beliebige Instanz ab Lv 30 oder sogar noch drunter) und hau Boss X um. Das was er dann droppt mußt du in dem Gebiet X (ein Gebiet ab Lv 30) auf ne Kohlepfanne legen und dort verbrennen!

Quest 2: Im Gebiet X befindet sich das Volk der X (könnt man auch wieder überall hinsetzen. Diese droppen Zauberkugeln die den Boss X aus Instanz X mit einem Fluch belegen. Wenn er mit diesem Fluch fällt, droppt er einen Zauberrückstand (Questitem) was der Goblin haben will.

Und so weiter und so fort! Als Belohnung für das Abschließen des Tagesquests gibts immer ne Tasche. In dieser Tasche befindet sich mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 0,1 % ein Mount ab 30! Dieses könnte sogar ein Mount der gegnerischen Fraktion sein was einfach farblich verändert wurde!

Natürlich würde jeder Fluchen und schreien! Aber trotzdem würden ALLE hinrennen und die Daylies machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wer würde sich nicht freuen wenn er das Mount als neuer Spieler zufällig kriegt oder mit seinem Twink? *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hier mal nen echt "fiesen" Vorschlag von mir:
> 
> In Orgrimmar (kann auch überall anders stehen) stellt man einen Goblin hin der Tagesquests AB Lv 30 vergibt. Es gibt 8 Unterschiedliche davon.
> 
> ...


ÄHHH JA aber was hat das mit lvln ab 55 zu tun das hab ich jetzt noch nicht so verstanden?


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ÄHHH JA aber was hat das mit lvln ab 55 zu tun das hab ich jetzt noch nicht so verstanden?



Das hat damit zu tun, dass wenn man sämtliche Twinks ab Lv 55 erstellen könnte die alten Gebiete aussterben würden. Viele sagen: Das ist doch bocklangweilig ständig wieder in Azeroth anzufangen und ich hier mal ne Idee weitergesponnen habe, wie man den alten Kontinent wieder beleben könnte. 

Es ist tatsächlich so: Könnte man jeden Twink ab Lv 55 erstellen, dann wären das nur noch 35 Level bis 90! Es würde keine 3 Monate gehen bis die ersten schreien würden: Wozu überhaupt von 55 bis 90 leveln?

Also sollte man lieber schauen, das Leveln im Lowbereich attraktiver zu gestalten als den alten Kontinent zu "töten".

Edith: Starte doch mal ne Umfrage wer überhaupt dafür wäre

1. Twinks ab 55
2. Twinks direkt ab Maximalstufe
3. Twinks schneller leveln lassen durch mehr EPs und mehr Accountgebundenen Gegenständen
4. Alles lassen wie es ist
5. Lowgebiete wieder interessanter zu machen

wäre mal interessant was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (9. Juni 2009)

Dpskalle schrieb:


> einfach die 300% permanent für alle zugänglich machen... ohne einen freund zu werben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die idee finde ich sogar besser. Das geht wirklich sehr schnell, man hat mehr motivation und die alten gebiete sterben dadurch nicht aus.
ein beispiel: lvl 42....ab nach zul farrak (+ quests)....isntanz gecleart und quests abgegeben---> lvl 47
Das wäre eine gute lösung die ich bevorzugen würde


----------



## Huds (9. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schön das es noch leute gibt die grundsätzlich NIE nachdenken bevor sie schreiben



Kannst du das auch näher erläutern oder wolltest du einfach nur mal was sagen? Vieleicht reicht ja einfach nur deine persönliche Denkleistung nicht aus um zu verstehen was überhaupt gemeint ist.


----------



## Tyrnaar (9. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die Idee gar nicht mal so übel.
Hatte auch ehr im Kopf, pro Char auf Maximallevel einen Expbonus zu gewähren, um die Classicwelten nicht vollkommen zu entvölkern.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (9. Juni 2009)

Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen. 

Zum einen macht es mir auch Spaß einen neuen Char zu machen, und ich mag das Questen..  aber zum anderen... wenn ich mir vorstelle das ich irgendwann von lvl 1 bis lvl 120 Questen soll... irgendwo wird das dann recht langweilig.  In der alten Welt ist das vorallem lvl 38-48, die sich extrem hinziehen.. und da es keine Gruppen mehr für alte Instanzen giebt dauert das ganze teilweise sogar länger als damals, als mans zum ersten mal gemacht hatt. 

Meine Idee wäre, dass man sobald man 1 Char auf max lvl hatt, alle anderen Chars die man hatt permanent 200% Erfahrung bekommen und der Erholungsstatus dann von 200% auf 300% angehoben wird. Das würde das Questen dann etwas beschleunigen und man müsste trotzdem weiterhin schön brav von lvl 1 anfangen und sich hochquesten, es würde einfach nur ein wenig schneller gehen.


----------



## Gerak (9. Juni 2009)

ich halt nicht viel davon nach 3 80er bin ich eigendlich froh hin und da mit gilden kollegen twinken zu können macht echt spass die alten gebiete noch mal durch zu gehen obwohl sie jetzt im vergleich zu früher sehr sehr leicht sind keine oder kaum noch elite.

und was sich blizzard enfällen lässt wissen wir doch eh nicht


----------



## Huds (9. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ÄHHH JA aber was hat das mit lvln ab 55 zu tun das hab ich jetzt noch nicht so verstanden?


Das du die Antworten hier irgendwie alle nicht verstehst haben wir mitlerweile feststellen können. Keine Frage


----------



## domes (9. Juni 2009)

Secondsight schrieb:


> Die lvl Phase ist nicht nur dazu da Spielzeit Tot zu schlagen sondern auch um den Charakter Spielen zu lernen und auf Situationen richtig zu reagieren. Darüber hinaus würde dann Plötzlich jeder jede Klasse spielen da es einfach keinen Aufwand macht.
> 
> MFG
> Second



Eigentlich ist das ganze Spiel dazu da um Zeit tot zu schlagen...eine Form der Unterhaltung, Erholung etc. um Freizeit zu verbrauchen. Dabei ist die Levelei eigentlich der geringste Aufwand von allem; kein Grund also das noch mehr zu vereinfachen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. Juni 2009)

warum sollte man einen char mit st 55 beginnen können? das leveln wurde extrem vereinfacht und die 80. stufe wird sehr schnell erreicht. die ep je quest wurden erhöht, die für einen lvl-anstieg benötigten ep gesenkt, durch die neuen skillbäume ist es fast unmöglich in der alten welt zu sterben.

ginge nicht ein wesentlicher teil des spiels verloren, würde das leveln erst ab der 55. stufe beginnen? es ist auch nicht der sinn von wow, dass jeder spieler 5 oder 6 80er chars auf seinem acc verbuchen kann.

einen twink spiele ich aus spass hoch, da möchte ich auch von der alten welt mal wieder was haben und mich nicht nur kurz durch winterspring u evtl noch silithus bomben. was würde mit den ganzen lustigen instanzen wie z.b. dm, gnome, zf, tempel usw passieren?....diese könnten dann alle aus dem spiel entfernt werden....ich jedoch möchte diese instanzen spielen.


----------



## evergrace (9. Juni 2009)

haha was solln der kack thread?
seids scho zu faul auf lvl 55 zu lvln?
sagt ja niemand des ihr 100e twinks machen müssts..
und wenns euch zu schwer is gehts doch tetris spielen 
ich mein wow is e scho mehr als easy..
ich gehe mal davon aus dass dann einfach die xp wieder angehoben werden, wenn es echt so weit ist..
aja ich muss sagen des ich immer eine "LOW" ini finde!
dauert zwar 10-20 min bis es zustande kommt, aber in der zeit kann man ja ganz normal weiter questen, oder man macht sich auf den weg zum portstein...


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juni 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Das du die Antworten hier irgendwie alle nicht verstehst haben wir mitlerweile feststellen können. Keine Frage



Ich glaube was Huds damit sagen will:

Es geht nicht nur darum ob alle Twinks auf Lv 55 anfangen können sondern generell ums Leveln. Blizzard hat den Todesritter mit Lv 55 eingeführt, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass 55 eine feste Grenze ist. Es wäre auch möglich sie später starten zu lassen oder früher. Wobei früher wohl eher unwahrscheinlich ist.

Deshalb muß man sich erstmal darüber Gedanken machen: Wie sinnig ist es ALTE Klassen auf höhrem Level (ganz egal welcher) starten zu lassen? 

Was wären die Vorteile? Die Nachteile? Oder gibt es dazu Alternativen?

Und wenn man für sich zu den Entschluß kommt, dass man die alten Welt eigentlich komplett ignorieren will und auch mit den Nachteilen leben kann DANN diskutiert man über Sinn und Unsinn ab Lv 55.

Viele sind aber nicht der Meinung das es unbedingt sinnig wäre, deshalb findest du viele Beiträge die NICHT DIREKT mit "Beginn ab Lv 55" zu tun haben sondern über das Leveln allgemein.


----------



## Dalfi (9. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde es begrüßen wenn man wie schon mal beschrieben, seine Level bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt z.B.: für Marken oder Gold kaufen könnte, natürlich nur in dem Maße wie man Mains auf Max hat, also 1 Main auf 80 = 1 Twink dem man Lvl kaufen kann 2 Mains = 2 Twinks usw. D

Denn nach mittlerweile 3 80ern und einem 4. im Aufbau derzeit 66 und einem 5. in Lauerstellung 27 kann man die alten Inis erstens nicht mehr sehen und zweitens findet man kaum Gruppen die diese Inis dann auch mehrmals hintereinander gehen wollen. 

Ab Scherbenwelt Niveau bzw. Lvl 60 kann es dann ja vorbei sein. Ist quasi das gleiche wie werbt einen Freund, den kann man ja auch mit 80er hochreißen und seinem Twink dann die Lvl schenken lassen bis 60 und da ist vorbei mit 3-fach XP und Lvl verschenkerei, also warum das nicht allen zu adäquaten Kosten ermöglichen ?

Ab Scherbe geht es dann ja auch wieder mit den Inis, das hab ich aktuell wieder gemerkt mit meinem jetzt 66er, war ich 7x in Folge immer abwechselnd in Bw /Bk und später dann hintereinander 2x Tiefen und 3x Sklaven und das jeweils mit den gleichen Gruppen, sowas für z.B.: Kloster oder ZF zu finden undenkbar - zumindestens auf meinem Server.

PS: Ich bin nicht zu faul zum Leveln, aber für mich ist der Inhalt des Spiels das zusammenspiel der verschiedenen Klassen in den Raids und das Feiern gemeinsamer Erfolge beim persönlichen Überwinden der einzelnen Gegner.
Lieber versuche ich mich 2 Stunden mit wechselnden Taktiken an neuen Bossen und Wipe und versuche es erneut als die gleiche Zeit mit dem stumpfen abfarmen der mittlerweile schon 3 bzw 4 oder sogar 5 mal gemachten Quests.

btw. alle die kein Bock auf Leveln haben - sucht Euch gleichgesinnte die auch schon Maxlevel Chars haben und zieht Euch abwechselnd durch die alten Inis. Gibt ansprechend EP und wenn ihr zwischendurch mal wieder in ein schönes Questgebiet kommt habt ihr dann auch gutes Equip und werdet auch leichter ne reale Grp für die eine oder andere Ini finden.


----------



## daymion99 (9. Juni 2009)

also ich finde das dämlich, so wie viele vorposter!
blizz hat da bisher ne gute lösung gefunden, indem man einfach viel weniger ep braucht um die low level gebiete zu durchqueren. nochdazu sind nahezu sämtliche gruppen quests für solo spieler machbar geworden, bzw werden gar nciht mehr als gruppenquest bezeichnet. und natürlich sollte man die boa sachen nciht vergessen, mit denen man auf jedem level ne hammer grundausstattung hat und somit schnell voran kommt, wodruch man nciht auf loots aus bsps dem versunkenen tempel angewiesen ist.

also klares contra!

hat übrigens nichts mit dem erlernen einer klasse zu tun!
wer zockt schon mit der gleichen skillung die er beim leveln benutzt später im raid? da muss man auch ne komplett neue skillung erlernen, mit neuer rota und völlig neuen fähigkeiten.


----------



## Kritiker (9. Juni 2009)

Das Problem, welches auf Blizzard zukäme, würden Sie das die Idee mit Startlevel 55 für Twinks umsetzen, ist, dass die Spieler, nachdem Ihnen der kleine Finger gereicht wurde, anschließend, wie üblich, den ganzen Arm haben wollen. D.h. jetzt wird Startlevel 55 gefordert und sollte dies eingeführt sein, wird nach mehr geschrien. 
Und genau das ist ein Fass ohne Boden, jeder Spieler im Endcontent hätte dann jede Klasse auf Maximalstufe und in raidfähiger Ausrüstung mit voll geskillten Berufen. Neueinsteiger können sich dann gleich ein anderes Spiel suchen, weil sie nie den Anschluß herstellen können.
Wenn man unbedingt eine andere Klasse spielen möchte, muss man auch bereit sein, wie jeder andere Spieler, der diese Klasse hochgespielt hat, von 1 anzufangen. Und wenn einem das zu anstrengend ist, dann muss halt mit der bestehenden Klasse weitergespielt werden.
Noch mal zusammengefaßt: Es ist unfair gegenüber Neueinsteigern und anderen Spielern, die die gewünschte Klasse von 1-80 gelevelt haben, wenn Twinks auf Stufe 55 erstellt werden können. Und ich hoffe Blizzard wird diese Idee niemals umsetzen. 
Ich würde sogar Todesritter lieber von Level 1 an spielen, aber da war Blizzard halt zu faul, diese Klasse von Stufe 1 an zu balancen.


----------



## AerionD (9. Juni 2009)

Ich würde gerne die Gratis Level Idee von Tikume nochmal aufgreifen,
wenn man das ähnlich wie beim Freunde werben umsetzen würde, zum Beispiel so dass der dritte Char alle drei Level die der zweite erreicht ein gratis Levelup erhält, oder auch so dass Twinks von Spielerm mit MaxLevelChar beispielsweise bis 55 jedes fünfte Level überspringen.
Auf die Art müsste man mit Twinks nicht jede Quest die man schon mit dem Main erledigt hat wiederholen, am würde sich aber trotzdem lange genug in den einzelnen Gebieten aufhalten damit sie icht aussterben.


----------



## Sir Wagi (9. Juni 2009)

Kawock schrieb:


> Was ist denn dann mit der DM ? *wein*



Auf Blutkessel wird neuerdings sehr zu meinem Erstaunen immer öfter nach Gruppen für DM gesucht ...
So richtig Gruppe, das heisst mit Tank und Heiler und 3 DDs ... Und alle mit passendem Level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich wär sowieso erstmal dagegen, dass man sich 55er erstellen kann ...
Gibts ja noch mehr schlecht equipte Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Clubmaster (9. Juni 2009)

Kritiker schrieb:


> Das Problem, welches auf Blizzard zukäme, würden Sie das die Idee mit Startlevel 55 für Twinks umsetzen, ist, dass die Spieler, nachdem Ihnen der kleine Finger gereicht wurde, anschließend, wie üblich, den ganzen Arm haben wollen. D.h. jetzt wird Startlevel 55 gefordert und sollte dies eingeführt sein, wird nach mehr geschrien.
> Und genau das ist ein Fass ohne Boden, jeder Spieler im Endcontent hätte dann jede Klasse auf Maximalstufe und in raidfähiger Ausrüstung mit voll geskillten Berufen. Neueinsteiger können sich dann gleich ein anderes Spiel suchen, weil sie nie den Anschluß herstellen können.
> Wenn man unbedingt eine andere Klasse spielen möchte, muss man auch bereit sein, wie jeder andere Spieler, der diese Klasse hochgespielt hat, von 1 anzufangen. Und wenn einem das zu anstrengend ist, dann muss halt mit der bestehenden Klasse weitergespielt werden.
> Noch mal zusammengefaßt: Es ist unfair gegenüber Neueinsteigern und anderen Spielern, die die gewünschte Klasse von 1-80 gelevelt haben, wenn Twinks auf Stufe 55 erstellt werden können. Und ich hoffe Blizzard wird diese Idee niemals umsetzen.
> Ich würde sogar Todesritter lieber von Level 1 an spielen, aber da war Blizzard halt zu faul, diese Klasse von Stufe 1 an zu balancen.



Dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Selbst ein DK auf Lv. 58 fühlt sich eher an wie auf Ebay gekauft. Man hat keine Ahnung von der Klassenmechanik und muss sich mühsam erstmal mit den ganzen Skills auseinandersetzen. Von 1-80 lernt man die Klasse wirklich kennen, mit lv.80 kennt man die Klasse dann aus dem FF und muss nicht in Foren nach Rotationen fragen. Auf Lv.55 oder höher für alle anfangen würde nur bedeuten, dass die Leute ihre Klasse noch weniger beherrschen würden als jetzt schon. 

Und zum Threadersteller: Der Mensch und gerade MMO-Spieler nehmen zumeist den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Lv.55 anfangen optional zu machen würde nichts bringen, weil NIEMAND mehr von lv.1 an leveln würde. 

Wer sich in WoW beschwert, dass das Leveln zu langsam geht, sollte echt das Genre wechslen sorry, die Level kurve ist jetzt schon so steil, dass man durch die Level quasi durchfliegt und ganze Landstriche ignorieren muss, weil es zu schnell nur noch graue Quests gibt. Wer es noch schneller will, soll sich Chars auf Ebay kaufen und dann durch die Instancen wipen bitte.


----------



## Cúre of Antonidas (9. Juni 2009)

Ich bin begeisteter Twinker.

Ich möchte mir auch nicht irgendwann sagen lassen ich habe nicht soviel Arbeit in einen Char gesteckt wie jemand anderes auf meinem Level, nur weil man plötzlich level 55 chars erstellen kann.

Ich bin finde es schon schlimm genug das die Mountquestreihen (Hexer, Druide, Pala(?)) unnötig geworden sind. Ich persönlich habe meinen Druiden noch vor dieser Implementierung durch die Questreihe gehetzt und bereue es kein Stück.

Mein Hexer ist zwar erst Level 53, aber auch er wird die Questreihe machen. Kaufen kann ja jeder.

Ich spiele meine Twinks ja nicht damit die so schnell wie möglich auf max level sind, sondern einfach nur um alle Klassen kennenzulernen (vom ersten level an!) und um mal ein wenig Abwechslung zum Raidalltag zu haben. Irgendwann passiert
es dann natürlich das auch die Twinks auf 80 sind. Dann kommt halt der nächste^^
Hab mittlerweile auf Allianzseite 9/10 Klassen auf 80. Auf Hordenseite erst 1/10. Und das soll jetzt keine Angeberei sein, sondern vielmehr verdeutlichen, dass es noch Leute gibt die nicht zu faul sind, Zeit in ihr Hobby zu investieren.

Fazit: Wer einen Char auf max Level spielen will, muss bei Level 1 beginnen. Oder halt eine Heldenklasse spielen. Beim Todesritter ist es ja nur logisch das er nicht mit Level 1 beginnt. Ist ja immerhin ein ehemaliger Kämpe der Allianz oder Horde, der vom Lich King "verseucht" wurde. Und was will der Lich King mit Rittern auf unterster Stufe?^^


----------



## AerionD (9. Juni 2009)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Selbst ein DK auf Lv. 58 fühlt sich eher an wie auf Ebay gekauft. Man hat keine Ahnung von der Klassenmechanik und muss sich mühsam erstmal mit den ganzen Skills auseinandersetzen. Von 1-80 lernt man die Klasse wirklich kennen, mit lv.80 kennt man die Klasse dann aus dem FF und muss nicht in Foren nach Rotationen fragen. Auf Lv.55 oder höher für alle anfangen würde nur bedeuten, dass die Leute ihre Klasse noch weniger beherrschen würden als jetzt schon.



Ich habe es schonmal gesagt und ich werde es immer wieder sagen, das Argument trifft einfach nicht zu, jeder der auch nur ein bisschen Ahnung von WoW hat braucht höchstens fünf Level um die Mechanik einer Klasse zu verstehen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juni 2009)

Cúre schrieb:


> Ich bin begeisteter Twinker.
> 
> Ich möchte mir auch nicht irgendwann sagen lassen ich habe nicht soviel Arbeit in einen Char gesteckt wie jemand anderes auf meinem Level, nur weil man plötzlich level 55 chars erstellen kann.



In dem Moment wo ich das Gefühl habe Arbeit in den Char zu stecken hab ich was falsch gemacht.
Diesen Anteil würde ich gern minimieren.
Arbeiten tu ich auf Arbeit. (meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nuffing (9. Juni 2009)

ne...das ist einfach so...mehr kontent ist mehr aufteiliung der welt, das die alten gebiete aussterben kann man nicht verhindern.

Was aber gemacht wird, was auch jedes mal gemacht wird ist die level kurve anzupassen, man brauch jetzt auch nicht arg länger als man zu Classic zeiten gebraucht hat um das max level zu erreichen...

Wenn man gut dabei ist ist man innerhalb von 1 bis 2 wochen max level

Dazu das neue spieler dann total alleine in den startgebieten wär,und auch instanzen würden noch schwerer zu besuchen sein. ich halt von der idee nichts


----------



## Deathcrusher (9. Juni 2009)

hab mir nich den ganzen thread durchgelesen

aber mal 2 ideen für spasigeres twinken für den xten char

In einem neuen Addon sollte es, neue Questgebiete für die Stufen unter Max level geben.
Is viel Arbeit wird wahrscheinlich deswegen auch nich kommen, aber wär mal nette idee

Dann würde mich noch freuen wenn man ab lvl 10 durch pvp leveln könnte. (ähnlich wie in WAR mit wiederholbaren Quests )
Das wär dann mal ne spassiges Alternative zum immergleichen questen


----------



## Hamburgperle (9. Juni 2009)

Wäre auch dafür ... noch besser wäre, wenn man 10 Level unter seinem Main anfangen kann, mit nem neuen Char.

Ich spiele gerade wieder mal nen Twink hoch, weil die Gilde einen braucht. Ist echt übel. Mit den LvL 29 PvP- Twinks renne ich jetzt zum 16. Male durchs Brachland, durch 1k Nadeln etc. 

Bin mit dem Twink jetzt zum fünften mal in Winterquell und habe die Schnauze sowas von voll.

Und niemand soll mir erzählen, daß ich für die Spielmechanik die Level brauche. Zum Leveln braucht man bei ALLEN Klassen max. 3 bis 4 Tasten. 
Habe nen Schurken, nen WL, nen Hunter und nen DK hochgelevelt. Dann noch einige Chars so zwischen 40 und 60 rumgammeln. Bei jedem Char hast irgendwann ne kleine Rota, die man bis LvL 80 fast konstant durchhält ... Hunter: Mal des Jägers, Pet vor, Multi, auto, Arcane, auto  ... Mob tot ... WL genauso ... Pet vor, Dot Dot Dot  Lifedrain .. Mob tot ... und das macht man dann Monate bis man 80 ist (oder weniger, wenn man 10 h Zeit hat jeden Tag).

Das "Charkennenlernen" fängt doch eigentlich erst auf dem Endlevel an, wenn alle Talente zur Verfügung stehen und genutzt werden müssen, um im PvP oder PvE bestehen zu können.


----------



## mommel (9. Juni 2009)

warum lasst ihr es nicht einafach sein wenn ihr nicht twinken wollt?  Wäre eher mal für nen Metaerfolg den Blizz einführen könnte. 10 Chars auf einem Server auf 80 oder so. 
Mittels Freundschaftswerbung biste doch auch ratzfatz auf 60, 2-6 Tage oder nicht; Jenachdem wie man spielt.


----------



## Hamburgperle (9. Juni 2009)

mommel schrieb:


> warum lasst ihr es nicht einafach sein wenn ihr nicht twinken wollt?  Wäre eher mal für nen Metaerfolg den Blizz einführen könnte. 10 Chars auf einem Server auf 80 oder so.
> Mittels Freundschaftswerbung biste doch auch ratzfatz auf 60, 2-6 Tage oder nicht; Jenachdem wie man spielt.



... weil man ab und an in der Gilde ne bestimmte Klasse sehr gut gebrauchen kann ... bei uns fehlten in letzter Zeit z.B. Tanks. Jetzt haben wir einen wirklich guten Tank, könnten nen zweiten Tank aber wirklich gut gebrauchen. 

Auch fehlen uns Range DDs, die man in bestimmten Teilen von Naxx einfach braucht um weiter zu kommen.

Und bezüglich der Freundschaftswerbung ... wo willste die neuen Acc´s herbekommen? auch wenn nen Gildie nen Twink mitleveln will, kauft der ja nicht gleich nen neuen Acc !


----------



## Bustirapus (9. Juni 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich keine spieler mehr die das spiel des spielen willens spielen?
> 
> ich gewinne immer mehr den eindruck, daß es nur noch wertvoll ist wenn man im endcontent spielt...
> 
> sehr schade....



Hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juni 2009)

atm plant blizz das nicht.
bis zum einem weiteren addon is aber auch noch ne menge zeit, da kann sich was tun. ich denke die werden eher noch mehr ep oder so geben^^


----------



## Dragolok (9. Juni 2009)

Also ich wäre allgemein auch dafür das man jede Klasse mit dem kommenden Addon auf 55 oder 58 anfangen kann um gleich in die Scherbenwelt zu gelangen.
Ich meine die Leute, die das Spiel schon länger spielen und schon 2-3 Charakter hochgelevelt haben, haben keine Lust mehr die Anfangsgebiete zu machen. Geht mir ja auch so, obwohl ich gerne auch mal andere Klassen ausprobieren würde und nicht nur im Anfangsbereich. Also ist der Spruch "Man lernt die Welt besser kennen" überflüssig weil das Feature sowieso erst freigeschaltet wird wenn man bereits einen Level 80 oder 90er hat und die Leute die so weit gekommen sind die Welt genug kennen oder auch nicht kennen lernen wollen, man weiß ja nie.

Der Satz "Die alten Gebiete sterben dann ganz aus" ist zwar richtig, aber ich würde Blizzard einfach mal empfehlen Gebiete wie "Mount Hyial" freizuschalten und Quests machen die einen wieder mal ins Brachland oder nach Tanaris bringen. So laufen wieder mehr Leute in der Alten Welt herum. 
Also gehen würde das alles schon.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Das du die Antworten hier irgendwie alle nicht verstehst haben wir mitlerweile feststellen können. Keine Frage


bitte hör auf ständig versuche mich als depp hinstellen zu wollen ich glaube ich hab mir zu dem thema schon wesentlich mehr gedanken gemacht als du

und jetzt wieder btt


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Also ich wär sowieso erstmal dagegen, dass man sich 55er erstellen kann ...
> Gibts ja noch mehr schlecht equipte Leute
> 
> 
> ...


Oo das hat doch wohl überhaupt keinen zusammenhang 



Clubmaster schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Selbst ein DK auf Lv. 58 fühlt sich eher an wie auf Ebay gekauft. Man hat keine Ahnung von der Klassenmechanik und muss sich mühsam erstmal mit den ganzen Skills auseinandersetzen. Von 1-80 lernt man die Klasse wirklich kennen, mit lv.80 kennt man die Klasse dann aus dem FF und muss nicht in Foren nach Rotationen fragen. Auf Lv.55 oder höher für alle anfangen würde nur bedeuten, dass die Leute ihre Klasse noch weniger beherrschen würden als jetzt schon.
> 
> Und zum Threadersteller: Der Mensch und gerade MMO-Spieler nehmen zumeist den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Lv.55 anfangen optional zu machen würde nichts bringen, weil NIEMAND mehr von lv.1 an leveln würde.
> 
> Wer sich in WoW beschwert, dass das Leveln zu langsam geht, sollte echt das Genre wechslen sorry, die Level kurve ist jetzt schon so steil, dass man durch die Level quasi durchfliegt und ganze Landstriche ignorieren muss, weil es zu schnell nur noch graue Quests gibt. Wer es noch schneller will, soll sich Chars auf Ebay kaufen und dann durch die Instancen wipen bitte.



ahh du missverstehst mich
das ab 55 (das ist eine beispielgrenze) gilt erst ab 1 oder 2 oder 3 maxlvl chars (vll erst mit dem nächsten addon also dann lvl 90)


----------



## Ql1m@X (9. Juni 2009)

ich würd zb als belohnung ,wenn man von lvl 1 startet ein kostenloses reittier oder die dualspec machen .


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Dragolok schrieb:


> Der Satz "Die alten Gebiete sterben dann ganz aus" ist zwar richtig, aber ich würde Blizzard einfach mal empfehlen Gebiete wie "Mount Hyial" freizuschalten und Quests machen die einen wieder mal ins Brachland oder nach Tanaris bringen. So laufen wieder mehr Leute in der Alten Welt herum.
> Also gehen würde das alles schon.


jap da wär ich sowieso mal dafür das viele Qs mich wieder in die alte welt bringen das mich der argentumkreuzzug in Nordendmal in die wessis schickt oder so das wär richtig geil



Ql1m@X schrieb:


> ich würd zb als belohnung ,wenn man von lvl 1 startet ein kostenloses reittier oder die dualspec machen .



jawohl genau das ist mal konstruktiv so will ich das haben ist notiert danke schön


----------



## Thrungal (9. Juni 2009)

Der Sinn des Twinkens an sich ist es, mit einem neuen Char die alte Welt nochmal schön durchzuquesten.
Das heisst, Twinker haben ihren Spass daran, eine neue Klasse frisch hochzuspielen, sich jede 2 lvl auf einen neuen Spell zu freuen, mal ohne Stress die Gebiete anschaun, etc. Zumindest ist das bei mir "Twinken".

Es ist was anderes, sich einen anderen Char auf 80 hochzuziehen, weil der Main nicht mehr passt.
Wer auf Teufel komm raus einen anderen 80er haben will, der darf gerne darauf zurückgreifen, was schon gepostet wurde:
Den Main-Slot auf lvl 55 setzen lassen und rerollen. (Was anscheinend in Arbeit ist)
Damit sollte dem eigentlichen Anliegen genüge getan sein.


Oder wollt ihr lediglich alle Klassen auf 80, damit ihr sie auf 80 habt? 
Oder seid ihr vom Schlag: "Ich spiel zwar XY, will aber gerne YW, XW, WX auch noch haben, für lau!"?

Dann sollt ihr auch sauber von 1-80 durchquesten, ist eh schon so einfach, dass der Waffenskill beim Nahkämpfer kaum mitkommt.


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juni 2009)

Diese Idee is der totale Schwachsinn!!!
Überlegt ma was daraus werden könnte?!

Lol, ey dann kann man gleich die komplette alte Welt ausm Spiel schneiden, weil sie absolut keinen Sinn mehr hätte. In BC Zeiten ging es noch, da viele Inis auch in der alten Welt zu finden waren. Dies ist aber jetzt nicht mehr der Fall - alles auf Nordend.
Und ein Twink starten von lvl 55 würde die alte Welt total uninteressant machen. Das ist nicht nur ein spieltechnischer Verlust, sondern auch ein Kultureller....überlegt doch ma was ihr da redet.
Anstatt die alte Welt noch uninteressanter zu machen, sollte man ma darüber nachdenken wie man die alte Welt eben noch interessanter gestalten könnte. Das is doch totaler Unsinn ey. 
Wäre die ältere Welt noch interessanter, dann würden auch mehr Leute wieder twinken gehen oder zumindest in der alten Welt rumhoppsn. Denn die is wie Leergefegt und kann eigntlich im jetzigen Zustand schon ausm Spiel "entfernt" werden. Würde man dann noch die Möglichkeit haben Twinks mit lvl 55 starten zu lassen, dann würde die alte Welt komplett im Wasser versinken.
Also erstma über Konsequenzen nachdenken, bevor man Handlungen ergreift.

mfg


----------



## Belphega (9. Juni 2009)

da wär ich absolut dagegen

kein bock auf leute die sich mit ihrern charakteren nicht auskennen.
wie stellt ihr euch das bitte vor?

auf 55 anfangen inklusive normalen und epischen reitskill so wie der todesritter?
mit blauen equipment und allen flugpunkten der gesamten welt?

ja.. viel spaß.
faulen hunde.


----------



## mommel (9. Juni 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> ... weil man ab und an in der Gilde ne bestimmte Klasse sehr gut gebrauchen kann ... bei uns fehlten in letzter Zeit z.B. Tanks. Jetzt haben wir einen wirklich guten Tank, könnten nen zweiten Tank aber wirklich gut gebrauchen.
> 
> Auch fehlen uns Range DDs, die man in bestimmten Teilen von Naxx einfach braucht um weiter zu kommen.
> 
> Und bezüglich der Freundschaftswerbung ... wo willste die neuen Acc´s herbekommen? auch wenn nen Gildie nen Twink mitleveln will, kauft der ja nicht gleich nen neuen Acc !


Ich würd mal behaupten wenns an Klassen fehlt dann invt man die fehlenden Klassen.  Komischerweise bekommen das andere Gilden auch hin. Und wenn man wirklich rerollen will dann soll man das auch tun aber bitte von 1, wie gesagt das ist kein Hexenwerk seinen twink von 1 bis 60 zu spielen und auch nicht den nächsten, den übernächsten, den darauf oder sonst einen. Mir geht der BC-Content großteils auf die Nüsse frag ich nach ob ich bei 1 anfangen kann und dafür zwischen 60 und 70 die von euch geforderten Level bitte haben kann? NEIN!


----------



## Teradas (9. Juni 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen.
> 
> Zum einen macht es mir auch Spaß einen neuen Char zu machen, und ich mag das Questen..  aber zum anderen... wenn ich mir vorstelle das ich irgendwann von lvl 1 bis lvl 120 Questen soll... irgendwo wird das dann recht langweilig.  In der alten Welt ist das vorallem lvl 38-48, die sich extrem hinziehen.. und da es keine Gruppen mehr für alte Instanzen giebt dauert das ganze teilweise sogar länger als damals, als mans zum ersten mal gemacht hatt.
> 
> Meine Idee wäre, dass man sobald man 1 Char auf max lvl hatt, alle anderen Chars die man hatt permanent 200% Erfahrung bekommen und der Erholungsstatus dann von 200% auf 300% angehoben wird. Das würde das Questen dann etwas beschleunigen und man müsste trotzdem weiterhin schön brav von lvl 1 anfangen und sich hochquesten, es würde einfach nur ein wenig schneller gehen.


Naja von 55-58 ist es noch schlimmer :-)
Und es dauert länger,als beim ersten mal,weil du dann noch deinen Main spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deine Idee finde ich eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht,da könnte sich auch was drauß machen lassen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (9. Juni 2009)

Man kann ja durchaus geteilter Meinung sein, zu diesem Thema, aber das man als faul bezeichnet wird, weil man nicht zum 15. Mal durchs Brachland rennen, Ebenenschreiter und Zebras bei XR killen will, kann doch nicht Euer Ernst sein.

Eine Quest zum 15. Mal zu machen hat nun sowas überhaupt nichts mit Spielspaß oder Spielerlebnis zu tun!

Wohl kaum jemand baut sich den 10. Char, weil er HDW mal wieder von innen sehen oder weil er im verbrannten Tal 20 Harpyien killen will.

Und die Skill Diskussion ist doch auch unsinnig, sry . Wie schon mehrfach von Vorpostern festgestellt, nehmen Leute den einfachen Weg und mir kann hier keiner erzählen, daß er als Hunter standardmäßig mit LvL 16 Mobs im Brachland kitet, um für nen Boss in Ulduar zu üben. Auch Rotas kannst nicht üben auf dem LvL weil Du einfach die Skills noch ganrnicht hast, die du später im PvE und PvP brauchst.

Wer seinen 2. Char oder 3. Char baut, soll gerne LvLn und Spass an den Gebieten haben, aber es sollte ne Abkürzung geben ab dem 3. LvL 80 Char oder so.

Die Idee mit der Belohnung (Mount, Haustier etc., schnelleres Mount auf 80) für Chars, die von 1 - 80 per Hand aufgezogen wurden, fände ich auch ok. Sollen die Leute, die sich die Arbeit gemacht haben, gern mit 300 % Tempo rumflattern oder nen coolen Reitdrachen bekommen und ich flatter halt mit 280 %. Oder diese bekommen den Kaltwetterflug früher (LvL 74) oder/und umsonst .. etc. Hier gäbe es sicher viele Ideen.

Alternativ könnte man in kleinen Inzen z.B. blaue Items abstauben, die "mitwachsen" wie Accgebundene Sachen, die auf LvL 80 dann Item-Niveau 187/200 haben (man auf 80 also schon fast epic wäre) .. oder man könnte Glyphen (oder Siegel oder so) von Bossen oder fürs komplette Durchlaufen der Ini erhalten, die man verbraucht und welche Extra- XP bringen, wie bei den Dailies, wo man ne verbrauchbare Rune (hier Ruf) bekommt.

So long !


----------



## Larmina (9. Juni 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> [*]Einführung spezieller Questreihen, die sich von Level 1-80 hinziehen, an die Klassen angepaßt sind und z. B. am Ende ein besonderes klassenspezifisches (Flug-)Mount haben. Diese sollten nicht zu leicht sein und solo für jede Klasse schaffbar sein. Hilfen durch andere (soll ja schließlich jeder selbst machen und nicht die Gildenmitglieder) sollten irgendwie unterbunden werden, z. B. durch Instanzierung.


Witzig wäre auch wie bei der 60er Jägerquest ein unlegbarer Elitedämon der fröhlich die Helfer verprügelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Man kann ja durchaus geteilter Meinung sein, zu diesem Thema, aber das man als faul bezeichnet wird, weil man nicht zum 15. Mal durchs Brachland rennen, Ebenenschreiter und Zebras bei XR killen will, kann doch nicht Euer Ernst sein.
> 
> Eine Quest zum 15. Mal zu machen hat nun sowas überhaupt nichts mit Spielspaß oder Spielerlebnis zu tun!
> 
> ...


seht ihr leute so muss das aussehn nicht "öhh scheiß idee" das kann jeder schreiben aber das hier ist mal kritik so will ich das sehn


----------



## Hamburgperle (9. Juni 2009)

mommel schrieb:


> Ich würd mal behaupten wenns an Klassen fehlt dann invt man die fehlenden Klassen. Komischerweise bekommen das andere Gilden auch hin. Und wenn man wirklich rerollen will dann soll man das auch tun aber bitte von 1, wie gesagt das ist kein Hexenwerk seinen twink von 1 bis 60 zu spielen und auch nicht den nächsten, den übernächsten, den darauf oder sonst einen. Mir geht der BC-Content großteils auf die Nüsse frag ich nach ob ich bei 1 anfangen kann und dafür zwischen 60 und 70 die von euch geforderten Level bitte haben kann? NEIN!



... ja genau, da man als kleinere Gilde ja auch mal nen Naxx 10er zusammen inven kann. Ich weiß nicht, wie groß Deine Gilde ist, aber meine hat knapp 110 Chars von ca. 23 - 25 Accs. Da wir auch leidenschaftlich LvL 29 PvP machen, sind von den 110 Chars gut 40 % = 29 er. Sind also Acc-mäßig ne kleine Gilde.
LvL 80 Chars haben wir derzeit wohl so um 15, sodaß schon ein Naxx 10er nicht ganz locker gildenintern darstellbar ist, weil einfach nen paar Klassen fehlen. Inztanzen gehen wir, da alle berufstätig sind, am Samstag 19.00 Uhr .. also nur einmal die Woche. Da es unzählige Gilden auf dem Server gibt, die 3 - 4 Raidtage die Woche haben und auch deutlich weiter sind, als wir, ist es eben NICHT möglich mal locker nen paar Heiler oder Tanks oder RangeDDs einzusammeln, also was macht man ... man rerollt den x.ten Char, damit, wenn Samstag mal 10 Leutz on sind, man nicht mit 8 DKs dasteht.

.. von daher .. bin ich für Start des 4. Chars auf 70 !


----------



## Larmina (9. Juni 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> .. von daher .. bin ich für Start des 4. Chars auf 70 !


Und da wären wir schon bei der nächsten Steigerung nach 55...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Und da wären wir schon bei der nächsten Steigerung nach 55...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja komm das is jetzt übertrieben also stopt das jetzt hier bitte


----------



## Potpotom (9. Juni 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> . von daher .. bin ich für Start des 4. Chars auf 70 !


- Man sollte gleich auf 90 anfangen, dann braucht man garnicht mehr blöd in der Welt rumrennen, die Scherbenwelt und Nordend hat man ja nu auch schon ein paar Mal durch.

- Ach die Berufe sollte man gleich auf Max-Lvl beginnen... man hat ja eh schonmal alle auf 450 gebracht, man weiss ja wie es geht. 

- Marken farmen? Nee... die sollte man einfach täglich im Briefkasten haben, dann braucht man sich das blöde Hero-Ini-Gedöhns garnicht antun.

- Ruf farmen haben wir auch alle schonmal hinter uns... lieber gleich alles auf ehrfürchtig damit man den Salat nicht mehr hat.

- Auch die meisten Erfolge sollte man gleich automatisch bekommen, schliesslich ist man schon ein paar Mal voller /liebe durchs Brachland gelatscht.

- Und Raids... also am besten schon voll equipt, des ist auch immer recht mühselig gewesen und muss ja nun nicht sein.

Somit kann man sich dann voll auf die wesentlichen Sachen konzentrieren, was war nochmal das Wesentliche? *kratz*

*wegrenn*


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

VERDAMMT JETZT HÖRT WIEDER MIT DEM SHICE AUF!

ich will ne vernünftige Diskussion haben und keine FLames


----------



## Potpotom (9. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> VERDAMMT JETZT HÖRT WIEDER MIT DEM SHICE AUF!


Naja, meine Vorschläge basieren eigentlich auf deinem Grundgerüst. Nur mal ein wenig weitergedacht, auch wenn das (wie du hoffentlich bemerkt hast) nicht ganz ernst gemeint war.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Naja, meine Vorschläge basieren eigentlich auf deinem Grundgerüst. Nur mal ein wenig weitergedacht, auch wenn das (wie du hoffentlich bemerkt hast) nicht ganz ernst gemeint war.


weitergedacht???

grob verunstaltet triffts eher^^

das ist absolut NICHT in meinem sinne


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juni 2009)

Und hier nochmal was passiert, wenn sämtliche Twinks auf Lv 55 beginnen können:

- Blizzard wird sagen, dass man dafür was besonderes leisten muß, aber letztendlich, wie beim Todesritter, für alle freischalten die es irgendwie auf den Maximumlevel geschafft haben. 

- Azeroth stirbt aus, Neulinge werden wenn überhaupt, andere Neulinge treffen

- die Kosten für Rohmaterialien werden explodieren weil wer will schon mit seinem Lv 55 Kupfererz abbauen? Dafür werden die Preise für hergestellte Waren werden nichtmal mehr den zeitlichen Aufwand für das erstellen abdecken da viele die Twinks als "Berufsfarmer" nutzen werden.

- alte Instanzen könnte man praktisch komplett aus der Welt entfernen.

- viele Neulinge werden Blind auf 90 leveln und wenn sie da keinen Anschluß mehr finden, einfach den nächsten "kurz" von 55 auf 90 ziehen.

- Gruppensuchchannel wird wie folgt aussehen: "Suche Naxgruppe! Biete an Paladin (Heiler/DD), Todesritter (Tank/DD) oder Jäger (Treffsicherheit/Überleben).

- Der Ruf nach Accountgebundenen Drops in Instanzen wird immer lauter werden, schließlich ist es ja unsinn, das man den Dropp nur einem von 10 Char anziehen kann.

- Es wird eine Erhöhung der Twinks von Lv 55 auf 70 gefordert weil jeder die Scherbenwelt schon in und auswendig kennt. Später wird dann gefragt warum man überhaupt noch Leveln soll.


----------



## Potpotom (9. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist absolut NICHT in meinem sinne


Ich weiss, aber...

Du hast keinen Bock mehr auf LovLvl weil du alles schon x-Mal durch hast, sehe ich jetzt so mit Nordend und seinen Raids... hab ich auch alles schon x-Mal durch und das geht mir auf den Keks. 

Da sind die unsere Ideen doch irgendwie verwandt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das das natürlich Quatsch ist und ich es liebe meine 1er auf 80 zu spielen dürftest du ja von meinen Posts auf den ersten Seiten noch wissen.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich weiss, aber...
> 
> Du hast keinen Bock mehr auf LovLvl weil du alles schon x-Mal durch hast, sehe ich jetzt so mit Nordend und seinen Raids... hab ich auch alles schon x-Mal durch und das geht mir auf den Keks.
> 
> ...


neiiiin neiiiiin neiiiin deine idee ist einfach eine unsinnige spinnerei die meine in den dreck ziehn soll sonst nichts und jetzt hör bitte auf und schreib was sinnvolles


----------



## Hamburgperle (9. Juni 2009)

Aber was spricht denn gegen einen Einstieg auf LvL 70 für den 5. Char (als Beispiel) wenn jemand bereits 4 Chars auf 80 gelevelt hat? 

- Das dann nur Noobs rumrennen, die Ihren Char nicht beherrschen? Dann frag ich mich, wo denn die Vollpfosten herkommen, die derzeit teilw. auf den Servern rumrennen .. die LvL-Methode scheint da wohl nicht sooo selektiv gewesen zu sein.

- Es wird keinem was weggenommen, wer leveln will, kann dies auch mit dem 5. Char tun und bekommt dafür Boni ... Vorschläge wurden gemacht, weitere wünschenswert. Ich nehme niemandem etwas weg.

Also  .........  mal Emotionen bei Seite, was spricht dagegen, mit dem 5. Char auf 70 anzufangen, wenn die LvL-Option fakultativ erhalten bleibt? Ich habe 10 LvL Zeit, mich mit meinem Char anzufreunden. Berufe können gerne bei 0 anfangen. Waffenskills sollten LvL-üblich vorhanden sein. Klamotten gern nur grün. 

Fakt ist, die tausenden China-LvL-Service-Anbieter und auch die hier gezeigten Vorschläge (LvLn nur in Instanzen, wenn nen anderer Main zieht) sowie der Verkauf von Chars auf Ebay zeigt doch, dass es einen Bedarf zu geben scheint.


----------



## bababuss (9. Juni 2009)

Flame= shice idee.


----------



## Camô (9. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> neiiiin neiiiiin neiiiin deine idee ist einfach eine unsinnige spinnerei die meine in den dreck ziehn soll sonst nichts und jetzt hör bitte auf und schreib was sinnvolles


Und wieder manövriert sich ein TE selbst ins Abseits.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Vorposter hat sehr wohl recht, denn nichts anderes wäre es, wenn es statt auf 55 bereits ab 70 bzw. 65 Twinks gäbe. Warum? 

1. Die Scherbenwelt ist noch toter als die Alte Welt.

2. Jeder hasst die Scherbenwelt. Die Atmosphäre ist eine Zumutung und das Sci-Fi-Setting passt nicht zum "mittelalterlichen" Szenario der WoW (Vorsicht: Dramatisierung).

3. Dieser gewaltige Einschnitt würde sehr viel Zeit für die Umsetzung beanspruchen - realistisch wäre es also erst mit dem nächsten Addon. Vllt Ende 2010?

4. Somit wäre auch Nordend völlig ausgelutscht. Viele Spieler haben bereits ihren x-ten Char mit T7, T8 oder T9 ausgerüstet. Schließlich - sofern man der regen Beteiligung an diesem thread Glauben schenken darf - ist das jetzt schon Gang und Gäbe.

Sofern man dein äußerst unausgereiftes Twinkkonzept in irgendeiner Form missbilligt, fühlst du dich in deiner Kreativität angegriffen. Sehr schwach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AerionD (9. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht ist 55 auch nur ein bisschen hochgegriffen,
man könnte ja sagen das Twinks auf Level 20-30 beginnen,
damit könnten alte Hasen den nervigsten teil des twinkens überspringen, aber Instanzen und Gebiete würden trotzdem nicht aussterben.
Was die Idee angeht Spielern einen Anreiz zu geben freiwillig auf level 1 zu beginnen könnte man das Wappenrock System aus WotLK erweitern so dass es ab Level 1 schon Ruf für Endgame Fraktionen gibt,
oder man könnte Twinks für Level 1-30 Quests statt oder zusätzlich zur normalen Belohnung Marken geben die im Endgame Mounts oder Reitskills billiger machen, so dass die Zeit die man mit Leveln verbringt praktisch aufs Endgame Farmen angerechnet wird.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist absolut NICHT in meinem sinne






Camô schrieb:


> Sofern man dein äußerst unausgereiftes Twinkkonzept in irgendeiner Form missbilligt, fühlst du dich in deiner Kreativität angegriffen. Sehr schwach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jau, hab ich schon 1000 mal hier reingepostet aber irgendwie hört/liest mich keiner... 

da SEIN Thread nur um die Vorteile von Twinken ab 55 geht, werd ich jetzt mal einen allgemein machen. In dem man mal sehen kann, inwiefern sowas überhaupt gewünscht ist!

Vielleicht finden wir in der Abstimmung dort die Antwort darauf warum er soviel kritik ähh flammes kassiert....


----------



## Roperi69 (9. Juni 2009)

Also nach dem hier die unterschiedlichsten Vorschläge kusieren, und keiner die, teilweise, sehr guten Kompromisse akzeptieren möchte/kann, muss ich meine Meinung auch einmal dazu geben. 

Ich bin absolut der Meinung des TE, da ich mit 3 80ern inzwischen wirklich nicht mehr alles machen möchte. Und so lange die Option, es selber zu entscheiden gegeben wird, kann es doch auch den Kritikern egal sein. 

Die alte Welt stirbt dann? Nein, weil es immer wieder Leute geben wird, die 1) Neu anfangen, 2) Nicht die Möglichkeit des Level 55 Einstieges wahrnehmen, 3) Die Mats der alten Welt weiter gefarmt werden, da Berufe geskillt werden müssen. 

Die Scherbe stirbt dann? Nein, sie ist schon tod.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit dem Skill wurde mehrfach widerlegt, das muss nicht erneut erklärt werden. Ohrensammlers Erklärung war da noch die sachlichste. Ich habe vor Level 80 nicht einmal geheilt mit meinem Druiden, und habe trotzdem das Prinzip in den Non Heros erlernt und in den Heros perfektioniert.

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn meine anderen Chars es etwas leichter hätten, denn das Durch-die-alte-Welt-und-die-Scherbe-rushen bringt keinem was.


----------



## peeck (9. Juni 2009)

Hätte da auch ein paar Vorschläge. 

Man kann nicht nur wie in HDZ in die Vergangenheit reisen und dort Abenteuer bestehen - man sollte die Möglichkeit haben, mit seinem 80er - als 60er in eine 60er Ini zu gehen. Das Equip müsste entsprechenden verändert werden, ähnlich wie bei den Level Schultern!  (downgrading)

Die Quests sollten für jede Klasse unterschiedlich sein und Blizz sollte die vorhandenen Quests für den Bereich 1-60 erweitern und modifizieren - es wird tatsächlich langsam langweilig immer das selbe zu Hören/Sehen - aber die Lösung ist nicht mit höherer Level anzufangen sondern die alten Quests mal ein bisschen aufzupeppen. 

Das einführen einer "epischen" Questreihe von 1-80 (90) würde viele wieder zum Questen bringen, auch wäre eine Kopplung der Qualität von Items in Instanzen mit Ruf, Quests oder speziellen - nur selbstständig erspielten Inhalten - eine sinnvolle Kombination von Quests mit Raiden. Die "normale" Reihenfolge ist ja, leveln - ruf questen - heros - raid. Ohne das einem durch mehr Questen oder besseren Ruf - die Raids einfacher oder das Equip dort besser würde. 

Mögliche Idee: Je höher der Ruf bei Argentumkreuzzug umso mehr Schaden macht man an Untoten....


----------



## Camô (9. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist 55 auch nur ein bisschen hochgegriffen,
> man könnte ja sagen das Twinks auf Level 20-30 beginnen,
> damit könnten alte Hasen den nervigsten teil des twinkens überspringen, aber Instanzen und Gebiete würden trotzdem nicht aussterben.
> Was die Idee angeht Spielern einen Anreiz zu geben freiwillig auf level 1 zu beginnen könnte man das Wappenrock System aus WotLK erweitern so dass es ab Level 1 schon Ruf für Endgame Fraktionen gibt,
> oder man könnte Twinks für Level 1-30 Quests statt oder zusätzlich zur normalen Belohnung Marken geben die im Endgame Mounts oder Reitskills billiger machen, so dass die Zeit die man mit Leveln verbringt praktisch aufs Endgame Farmen angerechnet wird.


Im Vergleich zum "Dämonenlord" hast du tatsächlich relativ gute Ideen, die das Twinkkonzept versüßen könnten. Ich persönlich finde allerdings, dass gerade das Leveln bis 20 bzw. 30 relativ angenehm ist.

1. Es geht fix. Mehr als eine Woche sollte sie nicht beanspruchen.
2. Gerade zu Beginn kann man aufgrund der Fülle an neuen Fertigkeiten und wirklich lohnenswerten Besuchen beim Lehrer für sich feststellen, ob sich die Klasse für einen selbst lohnt.

Ich finde die Idee mit dem Wappenrock toll. Statt des Rufs für Endgamefraktionen (fände ich etwas weit hergeholt, denn rein storytechnsich existierte nie ein direkter Kontakt mit eben diesen Fraktionen. Und ein Level-1 Char ist alles andere als ein "Held" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) könnte man weitere horden- bzw. allianzinterne Fraktionen einführen. Es wäre für jeden Spieler ein zusätzlicher Anreiz, in einer Lowlevelinstanz Ruf zu erhalten, wodurch sie sich früher oder später rare Gegenstände verdienen können. Natürlich ist das Prinzip 1 zu 1 vom Endcontent übernommen. Aber es hält bis heute die Leute bei der Stange in die Heros zu gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke, dass das auch relativ problemlos realisierbar wäre. Natürlich sollte man das nicht auf alle Instanzen der Alten Welt ausweiten, aber zumindest diejenigen, deren Dungeonbewohner eine echte Bedrohung für Azeroth darstellen.

1. Defias-Bruderschaft (Todesminen)
2. Schattenhammerklan (Flammenschlund)
3. Druiden des Giftzahns (Höhlen des Wehklagens)
etc.


----------



## AerionD (9. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum "Dämonenlord" hast du tatsächlich relativ gute Ideen, die das Twinkkonzept versüßen könnten. Ich persönlich finde allerdings, dass gerade das Leveln bis 20 bzw. 30 relativ angenehm ist.
> 
> 1. Es geht fix. Mehr als eine Woche sollte sie nicht beanspruchen.
> 2. Gerade zu Beginn kann man aufgrund der Fülle an neuen Fertigkeiten und wirklich lohnenswerten Besuchen beim Lehrer für sich feststellen, ob sich die Klasse für einen selbst lohnt.



Das ist auch so eine Sache, es gibt zwar viele Leute denen das Twinken in seiner momentanem Form zu langweilig ist, aber die Gründe dafür gehen weit auseinander.
Ich denke das zeigt dass Twinks auf höheren Leveln starten zu lassen keine Lösung ist. Zum Glück gibts es ja auch viele Idee wie man den Levelprozess auf andere Arten verbesern könnte, und ich denke auch das es garnicht soweit hergeholt ist dass Blizzard neue Quests oder Content allgemein im Low- und MidLevelbereich einbringen könnte, schließlich machen andere MMORPG-Developer das auch.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Juni 2009)

Den Todesritter kann jeder spielen weil er extra dafür entworfen wurde. du startest da auch nur mit 3 skills wie jede andere klasse auf lvl 1. dein Priester hätte aber dann 20 oder was weiß ich wieviele skills. und die lernst du nicht innerhalb von einer stunde


----------



## AerionD (9. Juni 2009)

In einer Stunde? Vielleicht nicht.
In 25 Leveln? Auf jeden Fall.
Bitte lest doch den Thread bevor ihr postet, da wurde schon mehrmals lang und breit drüber geredet.


----------



## Littelfoot (9. Juni 2009)

Definitiv gegen das Starten mit Level 55, meine Shami ist imo schon 37 und ich geht trozdem aktiv Raiden/Farmen und teilweise auch Dailys machen
(nein ich bin nicht arbeitslos... ich arbeite 9h am Tag wie jeder normale Mensch auch)

Ich spiele auch erst seit knappen 5 Wochen an ihr, und ich finde das es doch schon sehr schnell geht im Vergleich von 70 auf 80 (da hab ich noch nen Healdudu drin stecken :>)


Außerdem, wenn man das Startlevel auf 55 erhöht, könnte man auch gleich ne Questreihe für jede Klasse machen bei der man mit Abschluss dann 80 ist und schon genug EQ für Naxx 10 mitbekommt......... -.-*


----------



## Liberiana (9. Juni 2009)

Dagegen!!!

Oh man, wenn ab jetzt ALLE mit ihren neuen Charackteren auf Stufe 55 starten,

dann könnte keiner seine Klasse wirklich spielen... Warum?

Stell dir vor du startest auf Stufe 55. Dir wird vom Lehrer ersteinmal 250 Gold durchs 

Ausbilden abgenommen, damit du jeden Zauber bekommst, von dem du absolut keine Ahnung hast,

es sei denn du kennst WoW schon lange. Das wird was werden mit 5 "Ab-Level-55-Characktern" im 

Bollwerk und keiner kann seine Klasse beherrschen, bzw nutzt nur die hälfte der Zauber, weil er die

anderen im Zauberbuch übersehen hat...

Edit: Als ob das Leveln noch nicht schnell genug gehen würde in Classic / BC


----------



## AerionD (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich hier sehe wie viele Leute denken dass man mehr als fünf Level braucht um eine Klasse zu verstehen wird mir plötzlich klar woher ingame die ganzen Spieler kommen die auf Level 75 ein paar ihrer Skills noch nicht kennen.


----------



## Tendo (9. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> zudem ist es scheißegal ob im startgebiet 4 leute rumrennen oder 20 wenn von den 20, 16 powerlvler sind dann werden die sicher nicht mit euch in ne ini gehn oder ne gruppenQ machen die werden schauen das se sos chnell wie möglich das nächste lvl erreichen und dann gezogen werden sonst nix



Reg dich doch nicht so auf. Wie oft willst du denn noch hören, dass deine Idee völlig idiotisch ist? Du hast ja nun genug auf dich aufmerksam gemacht, also muß doch mal gut sein, oder??? Ein Cahr hat bei lvl 1 anzufangen, alles andere ist totaler Schwachsinn. Basta.


----------



## Thrungal (9. Juni 2009)

Lasst doch mal bitte das "Wer das in 5-15 lvl nicht kann, der is ein noob"

Wie soll man die ca 20 Spells, die für jeden Char wichtig sind, auf einmal verstehen?
Ja ich oute mich als "Doofi", aber ich glaube, ich bin da in guter Gesellschaft...


Jede Klasse spielt sich anders, man muss jedesmal auf etwas anderes achten, um effizient zu spielen.
Man muss halt ausprobieren, wie man zB mit Manaklassen die Spells nutzt, die zwar gut Schaden machen, aber trotzdem mana-effizient sind.
Man muss halt ausprobieren, wie man als Warri oder Schurke ne ordentliche Rotation hinbekommt, ohne dass Wut und Energie fehlen.

Und nein, Du kannst nicht effektiv heilen, nur weil Du plötzlich nen Priester spielst.
Und nochmal nein, Du kannst nicht genug DPSen, nur weil Du schon nen DD hast.

Dazu muss man: Tada!!! leveln!



Aber ich hab vergessen, ihr habt ja nen n811-Hunter (legolas), da seid ihr natürlich imba und kennt euch sofort mit jeder beliebigen Klasse aus. 
NICHT!


----------



## Thrungal (9. Juni 2009)

Demnächst rennt ihr in die Schule und wollt auf "lvl Kollegstufe" anfangen.

Euer Bruder hat ja schon Abitur....


Oder ist das eine Aussage von wegen:
"Ich kann eh alle Klassen spielen?"

Nachdenken, Jungs.... Nachdenken!


----------



## Fusie (9. Juni 2009)

Einfache Lösung, wer unbedingt sich durch die unteren Level langweilen will - der möge es tun.
Wer es nicht will, Option zum Überspringen anbieten und gut ist es - kann dann jeder handhaben wie er es möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrungal (9. Juni 2009)

Fusie:

Diejenigen, die die lvl überspringen, darfst Du dann in deinen Raid mitnehmen.

Deal?


----------



## Fusie (9. Juni 2009)

Von mir aus gerne, wird sich nicht viel ändern, geht ja nur um die Level bis 55, oder hast du in deinem Raid keine Todesritter?
Denn die dürfte man dann ja auch nicht mitnehmen, immerhin haben die ihre ersten 55 Level auch so erhalten.

Wie im anderen Thread geschrieben, was soll es denn noch? Was bringt es denn wenn inzwischen viele nur einen Todesritter als Twink rauf ziehen, weil die "Classic" Gebiete nun einmal absolut tot sind, bzw. die ersten Level nach fast 5 Jahren einfach nur noch langweilig sind?
Selbst in den "BC" Gebieten sieht man nur noch ein paar vereinzelte Todesritter mehr rum springen, von anderen Klassen kaum eine Spur.

Von 60 bis 80 hat man zumindest eine reale Chance auch mal eine Instanz von Anfang bis Ende von innen zu sehen, davor eiert doch jeder nur so schnell es geht die Gebiete ab um endlich in die Scherbenwelt zu gelangen.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Juni 2009)

Um das nochmal mit dem Klassenverstândnis aufzurollen...

Das ist doch totaler Quatsch! Man braucht um die Klasse richtig spielen zu können doch nicht die ganzen Low-Lvl-Quests etc. Ab der ersten Hero-Ini sollte man sich langsam Gedanken machen... aber bis dahin marschierst du auch mit nem "Faceroller" durch jede Instanz. Bestes Beispiel... Testserver, erstellt euch doch rasch mal nen vorgefertigten Char dort. Dann werdet ihr ganz schnell feststellen, dass man einen Char auch voll auslasten kann wenn man den auf 80 startet - auch wenn man die Klasse noch nie spielte. 

Irgendwann schaut man wegen mir noch in einen Guide und pickt sich Steine, Stats, VZ und wegen mir noch Glyphen raus... obwohl das wahrscheinlich eh kein Schwein benötigen würde.

Meine Güte... deswegen die Idee abschmettern ist echt hirnverbrannt.


----------



## medcore (10. Juni 2009)

also ich weiß ja nicht wo dein problem ist, aber man kann ohne übermäßig viel zu spielen in 3 wochen 1-80 machen.
1-60 geht innerhalb von einer woche wenn du jemand wirbst oder dich werben lässt, kostet zwar evtl 13 euro für nen neuen account aber das is ja wohl nich die welt.
60-70 dauert ungefähr ne woche und 70-80 eine, maximal 2 wochen. und das geht obwohl ich jeden tag 9 stunden arbeiten bin.
wäre also ziemlich sinnlos twinks ab 55 starten zu lassen, da grade dieser levelbereich von 1-55 sehr schnell abgeschlossen sein kann.


----------



## Ultimo01 (10. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Also wäre es doch die Idee wenn man einen Char auf maxlvl hat das man z.B. seinen nächsten Trollpriester auf 55 mit grünem Crapequi im Trollstartgebiet anfängen lässt mit n paar Flugpunkten und man gleich mal Wesis etc. gehn kann zum lvln also praktisch wie beim Todesritter nur ohne geile Storyquestreihe.
> Das würde das Twinken viel interessanter machen und das man seinen Char dann nicht spielen kann ist für mich eh seit dem Todesritter eh keinen ausrede mehr weil den kann auch jeder spielen der vorher sich nen Char auf 55 lvln musste (wobei man ja immer noch sagen könnte für Todesritter nur lvl 55 für jede andere Klasse lvl 80/90 je nachdem mit welchem addon das dann anfängt).
> 
> MFG
> LoD



nein!


blizz wird das nicht machen! 
warum? hmm weil es blizzard ist, die lassen alles beim alten, is manchmal (wie hier) auch besser so...


----------



## Ryuzaki17 (11. Juni 2009)

Bin auch gegen.

Naja... wenn´s aber weiter so Vorschläge gibt, dann kommt Blizzard irgendwann
noch auf die Idee, die Levels zu verkaufen Oo
So neben Charaktertransfer, Genderchange und so weiter auch noch der Mist.
Natürlich nur gegen ein wenig Taschengol....ich meine Taschengeld...

Was zu noch mehr...naja...Chaos führen könnte...

Hoffen wir mal die kommen nicht auf solche Schwachsinnsanfälle Oo

Und das war kein Vorschlag, wie man´s machen könnte 
für unsere Levelfaulen, sondern einfach nur eine Art Anti-Utopie.

Ryu.


----------



## Zalandar (12. Juni 2009)

Ich bin FÜR Twinks auf lvl 55 weil man könnte das ja so gestalten wenn jemand das nicht machen will, 
kann er ja normal einen lvl 1 starten, wenn man es will kann man es tun.
Weil man sieht ja, die Dks werden immer weniger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chillthes (12. Juni 2009)

= heulthread = wird umgesetzt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Juni 2009)

Zalandar schrieb:


> Ich bin FÜR Twinks auf lvl 55 weil man könnte das ja so gestalten wenn jemand das nicht machen will,
> kann er ja normal einen lvl 1 starten, wenn man es will kann man es tun.
> Weil man sieht ja, die Dks werden immer weniger.
> 
> ...



Und ich bin für Freeloot beim Händler in Dalaran! Wer sie nicht kostenlos will, kann ja nach Ulduar und dort darum kämpfen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tang (12. Juni 2009)

Ist aber schwerer umzusetzen als die meisten Leute meinen

1. mann muss alle Startgebiete Instanziert machen wegen den Talent Punkten.
2. Eher nicht so pralle wegen den ganzen Talenten stell dir mal vor du musst als neuling gleich mit zich verschiedenden Talenten klarkommen weil ihr wisst wieviel Talente schon ein Priester hat mit 55.
3. Woher soll ein Neuling wissen wie er gleich mal 46 Talent punkte wo reinsteckt ?
Er kennt die Talente etc nix ich halte es für keine gute idee
4. Wenn mann einen Twink haben will sollt mann das Leveln auch im Kauf nehmen sehr spannend wenn man mit 55 anfängt und die klasse dann mit 80/90 nicht Spielen kann.

Ausrüstung solln die da ein Npc hinstellen mit grünen items ? 
Also ich find es jetzt schon schade das Brachland undso schon fast ausgestorben sind 

Wenn ihr twinks ab 55 haben wollt will ich nen classic Server haben


----------



## Cr3s (13. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da is eh schon keiner mehr renn mal durchs brachland da gibts nid ma mehr flames im /1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auf destromath schon, das zieht sich bis strangle, hillsbrad ist einer der höhepunkte


----------



## ReWahn (13. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann dürften die ganzen DKs ihre klasse auch nicht kennen weil die ja auch auf 55 anfangen das ist echt kein grund mehr vergiss es.
> 
> ich hab noch niepriester gespielt aber lass mich einen von 55 auf 80 spielen dann kann ich auch heilen wie einer der von 1 an gelvlt hat
> 
> edit: oder schaden machen oder supporten



dks sind darauf ausgeegt. sie kriegen ihre skills nach und nach von 55 aufwärts.
normale klassen hätten auf lvl 55 schon ein riesiges arsenal an fähigkeiten.


----------

